# the grand 2015 reading challenge thread



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

usual rules apply.

from the 2014 thread:

_just a heads-up that we're coming to the end of the year, and that means that a new thread will be starting with effect from 0001 on 1 january 2015, where you can put books read* in the next calendar year. please don't be awkward and demand a different set of 365 days, the 2015 thread - as this one was - is intended for books read** between the very start of 2015 and the very end of 2015***.

anyway, as i say, just a heads-up the next thread'll be up up soon, and i only mention this so you can start thinking how many books it is likely you'll read next year.

______
_*read includes books read to you, heard as audiofiles, on tapes, cds, etc ad nauseam._
_** read in this case means completed._
_*** the very end of 2015 is deemed to be 2359 on 31 december 2015._

these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

so please don't post any books read here until after 0001 on 1 january 2015, the only reason the thread's been started now is so you can have a think about how many books you anticipate reading (that is, completing) between 1/1/2015 and 31/12/2015.


----------



## Belushi (Dec 22, 2014)

Managed to meet my target of 20 this year, and may well make 21 before the year is out, so I think I'll up the ante and aim for an ambitious 24 in 2015.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> usual rules apply.
> 
> from the 2014 thread: <snip>
> 
> these rules are of course arbitrary. but there you go.


Thanks for clarifying, that should save a page or so of wrangling about loopholes and exceptions.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for clarifying, that should save a page or so of wrangling about loopholes and exceptions.


it's only taken a year or three to work that out


----------



## marty21 (Dec 22, 2014)

Beat my 50 target in 2014, going for 60 in 2015


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 22, 2014)

My 2014 target was 60 and I made it to 70 (will possibly be 71 by the time the year is out).
I've got a lot of studying to do in the next year so I'm going to go with 60 again I think.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 22, 2014)

Aiming for 60 or more again, with the additional target that at least 3 should be in Polish, 5 in German, and 4 in French.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2014)

52 for 2015. Any more than that will be a bonus.


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2014)

Many fewer than usual. This year I read loads, because I was on mat leave for half of it and small babies sleep loads. But toddlers.... Not so much


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

Greebo said:


> Aiming for 60 or more again, with the additional target that at least 3 should be in Polish, 5 in German, and 4 in French.


you're doing it freestyle i see


----------



## MrSki (Dec 22, 2014)

I did over a hundred in 2013 & have hit my target of 75 for 2014. I think I will stick with that range cos I don't want to have to read loads of Asterix in December.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I did over a hundred in 2013 & have hit my target of 75 for 2014. I think I will stick with that range cos I don't want to have to read loads of Asterix in December.


you won't be able to do that again  you'll have to move on to lucky luke


----------



## MrSki (Dec 22, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you won't be able to do that again  you'll have to move on to lucky luke


Lucky Luke? Not heard of it. I have not read any Asterix for about forty years.


----------



## moon (Dec 22, 2014)

I have an audible subscription and kindle app so will make it to 12 at the very least..


----------



## Manter (Dec 22, 2014)

If I am allowed to include books I read to the child I'll make it to a hundred + easily. And I should get extra points for doing the voices- being able to embody the dark, a fish with fingers and a blue crayon on consecutive nights....


----------



## Greebo (Dec 22, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Lucky Luke? Not heard of it. I have not read any Asterix for about forty years.


Lucky Luke's another one with quite a large adult readership in France.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Dec 23, 2014)

didn't make 76 in 2014, and this is a pretty average year, so i'm going to choose 51-75 and aim for the upper quartile thereof.


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 24, 2014)

I picked out all the thin ones to get over 15 this year so I'll do well to match it next year.  I've got 25 waiting to be read already.


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

I shall post up something about grandiose intentions. that might actually involve properly reading a small number of the 600 or so books in this room alone. plus some of the fiction books i've been stacking up waiting to have time to read. I shall post up an enormous number in january and february. half a dozen in april, then nothing for the rest of the year. cause I do hope to be studying again and I know that means I won't get to read a complete book for months at a time. 

I do however, intend to write a book this year. Just need to finalise the proposal and email it.


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2014)

Although I might actualy have to read a LOT of books considering one of the projects I have planned is an examination of the fiction of one author, who wrote about 60 books, to examine how his politics affected his fiction.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll aim for 50.  Managed it this year.


----------



## toggle (Dec 25, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> it's only taken a year or three to work that out



but will we manage to aviod the inevitable reading challenge thread bunfight?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm very good at starting books, very bad at finishing them. I'm going to aim for a conservative 12.

As someone new to proceedings, I take it non-fiction is also allowed?


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 25, 2014)

If I read a trilogy collected into one book can I count it as three?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 25, 2014)

toggle said:


> but will we manage to aviod the inevitable reading challenge thread bunfight?


You do realise this is urban, right?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 25, 2014)

Signal 11 said:


> If I read a trilogy collected into one book can I count it as three?


You seem like a mostly sane adult with more than two braincells to rub together, you decide.


----------



## Signal 11 (Dec 26, 2014)

*applies cold water to burned area*


----------



## weltweit (Dec 26, 2014)

I didn't have a 2014 target, I read 38, way more than in 2013. I have no clue how many I will read in 2015.


----------



## toggle (Dec 26, 2014)

Greebo said:


> You do realise this is urban, right?



and a thread started by Pickman's model, who attracts bunfights like Bakunin attracts cats


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2014)

Signal 11 said:


> If I read a trilogy collected into one book can I count it as three?


what you have is three books originally published separately in one volume. you work it out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm very good at starting books, very bad at finishing them. I'm going to aim for a conservative 12.
> 
> As someone new to proceedings, I take it non-fiction is also allowed?


if it's a book then it counts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 26, 2014)

Maybe I'll get my hands on that Mr. Men set I've always wanted.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Maybe I'll get my hands on that Mr. Men set I've always wanted.


fair enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2014)

tbh Lord Camomile no one cares if you read marcuse or the mr men. you're only competing against yourself, not other people.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 26, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh Lord Camomile no one cares if you read marcuse or the mr men. you're only competing against yourself, not other people.



But we'll still judge you anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 26, 2014)

imposs1904 said:


> But we'll still judge you anyway.


if he wants to read children's books it doesn't matter. a good children's book appeals to adults as well.


----------



## Kidda (Dec 28, 2014)

Had a target of 20 for 2014, looking set to beat that with a good 29 by the end of the year. 

2015 i'll go for 30 and see if I can manage that. 

This thread is one of the best on Urban


----------



## starfish (Dec 28, 2014)

Going for between 11 & 20. Didn't read as many as I hoped this year but there were a few big books that took me a while to get through.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 28, 2014)

I read hardly any last year, maybe about a dozen or so, mainly rereads. Fuck it I'll go for 30


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Dec 29, 2014)

I read more than I expected to this year, so am going to go for about 25. 

This will not include books I have to read for work, and I don't normally have time to read other non fiction for pleasure, so it will be mostly fiction. 

I've had a kindle for the last few years which has really helped, and putting the app on my phone has helped even more as now I can read even while really squashed into the tube, while cooking, when I wake up for an hour at 4am and don't want to get up or disturb her.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 29, 2014)

The only thing I completed last year was a single short story in a short story collection, so I think that counts as another year of zero books read and a massive fail.

So this year I'm going to set myself the target of one book. But I plan to read it twice. Once in English, and then again in Spanish. Need something to aim for to get me back in language learning mode again and this seems like as good a way as any.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 29, 2014)

hoping to get a head start in January as I'm off work from 7th Jan to the 19th so can get into the Christmas book haul


----------



## Greebo (Dec 29, 2014)

machine cat said:


> I read hardly any last year, maybe about a dozen or so, mainly rereads. <snip>


Nowt wrong with rereads - they can be like meeting an old friend you haven't seen in ages.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2014)

Not joined in before but I do like to read and read East of Eden late this year which really gave me a thirst for more reading though I haven't found anything else I fancy. Will do some research and get a few books in. There is a what are you reading now thread somewhere isn't there? 

I'll aim for 1 a month as I'm fairly erratic with reading momentum but that sounds doable while requiring some effort.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 29, 2014)

Callie said:


> Not joined in before but I do like to read and read East of Eden late this year which really gave me a thirst for more reading though I haven't found anything else I fancy. Will do some research and get a few books in. There is a what are you reading now thread somewhere isn't there?
> 
> I'll aim for 1 a month as I'm fairly erratic with reading momentum but that sounds doable while requiring some effort.


Try some more Steinbeck if you're stuck? I absolutely loved In Dubious Battle. Even more than East of Eden, which I'd just read before it.


----------



## Callie (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah will definitely have more Steinbeck  maybe a little one to get the numbers up


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 29, 2014)

Me: "Mum, do you want to join in this reading challenge? What target should I put you down for?"
My brother: "57!"
Mum: "No..."
Brother: "Oh come on, you could easily read that many!"
Mum: "No, I was going to say it was too few..."

We have different relationships with books, me and me mam  Apparently 100 is more likely, but she isn't so keen on having to keep track


----------



## belboid (Dec 31, 2014)

I am going to improve on this years, achieved, total, and go for 31.


----------



## toggle (Jan 1, 2015)

1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2015)

Hit last year's target of 70; going for 76.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna aim for one book a week. I'll have plenty of time for reading if I only manage to cut back on watching shit TV on the internet


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 1, 2015)

started strong last year then went on a re-read session and re-reads don't count for me. This year I'll estimate say 30 and as a personal vow- no fiction this year. Unless there's a secret Culture novel that Ian wrote before death (a man can dream)


----------



## Callie (Jan 1, 2015)

Had to collect some boxes if stuff from my mums Tuesday which included a loads of books, some of which I had totally forgotten I owned! Today a got a copy of Grapes of Wrath to get me started  huzzah!


----------



## ringo (Jan 1, 2015)

Went for 35 last year and managed 44. Just got a 2nd reading chair set up away from the front room & telly so looking forward to reading without eastenders/Disney kids blaring in my ear   Going for 45 this year. 
Love this thread, always some inspiration for new authors to check and without it I'd never remember everything I've read and enjoyed.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains


----------



## Patteran (Jan 2, 2015)

In - in the hope it will encourage me to finish books, rather than half-reading a dozen at a time. Baby means a low-ball 'one a fortnight' estimate.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Rare Earth by Paul Mason - thought I had read it but must not have finished it before. It's great once the protagonist stops being a Mary Sue which is earlier than you expect


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon. A bit of an antihero protagonist, in some ways, like many of his are. Decent, tense story about a Jewish German returning to Berlin during the airdrop to spy for the Americans- who, predictably, have promised him something they have no intention of delivering


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm starting the year reading Das Kapital (along with Harvey's guide) I'll give a number once I (hopefully) get through that.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 2, 2015)

Going for an ambitious 11-20


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 2, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*

* indicates that it's something I've read for my OU studies. Currently doing a Children's Lit module, but will move on to The 20th Century Novel later in the year.


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
> 
> * indicates that it's something I've read for my OU studies. Currently doing a Children's Lit module, but will move on to The 20th Century Novel later in the year.


 right - how many children's novels do you have to read, and what are they?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 2, 2015)

marty21 said:


> right - how many children's novels do you have to read, and what are they?



This is the reading list, I've read most of them already, just Swallows & Amazons and Tom's Midnight Garden to go, and they'll all get read twice by the time I'm finished.
I didn't count Peter Rabbit in 2014's total 





> [*]Ransome, A _Swallows and Amazons_
> [*]Taylor, M _Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry_
> [*]Stevenson, R L _Treasure Island_
> [*]Rowling, J K _*Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone_
> ...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> This is the reading list, I've read most of them already, just Swallows & Amazons and Tom's Midnight Garden to go, and they'll all get read twice by the time I'm finished.
> I didn't count Peter Rabbit in 2014's total


I have read the Ransome one (as a kid) and the Pullman one as a big boy


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 2, 2015)

Swallows & Amazons was pa-in-law's favourite book as a kid, I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 2, 2015)

I've only read three of those.  I feel a bit embarrassed.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 2, 2015)

I hadn't read _any _of them before I started this module


----------



## Greebo (Jan 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I hadn't read _any _of them before I started this module


Then you're in for quite a treat, at least with some of them.


----------



## rich! (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith. Brilliant, but fuck me it's bleak. Set in 30s Ukraine after a famine and civil war, a stranger turns up with cannibalised children on his sled and is summarily lynched. I'll not tell you any more as I hope lots of people will read it, it is incredibly atmospheric and well written. But I kept having to check that the Boy was safe in bed while I was  reading it...


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 2, 2015)

You've read two books in two days? Blimey.


----------



## Manter (Jan 2, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> You've read two books in two days? Blimey.


I read very fast. Plus I had three hours awake last night while the boy shouted at me, and a child free morning


----------



## toggle (Jan 2, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism


 2, Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 3, 2015)

Ambitiously aiming for 50 this year.


----------



## braindancer (Jan 3, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou


----------



## rich! (Jan 3, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.


2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire


----------



## inva (Jan 3, 2015)

last year I got a bit over my target of 40, so this time I'm aiming for 51 which will meaning reading a few more still.


----------



## xenon (Jan 3, 2015)

Revised down from last year's failed 35. 25 this year.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 3, 2015)

1/15 - Sally Ride: America's First Woman In Space - Lynn Sherr


----------



## toggle (Jan 3, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion



3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk


----------



## Me76 (Jan 3, 2015)

Manter said:


> 2. *The child thief, Dan Smith.* Brilliant, but fuck me it's bleak. Set in 30s Ukraine after a famine and civil war, a stranger turns up with cannibalised children on his sled and is summarily lynched. I'll not tell you any more as I hope lots of people will read it, it is incredibly atmospheric and well written. But I kept having to check that the Boy was safe in bed while I was  reading it...


I've just started reading this Manter.  'Kin 'ell it's gripping.  19% through after an hour and annoyed I'm getting too drunk to appreciate it so will have to wait until tomorrow to continue.

Thanks for the review!!!


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I've just started reading this Manter.  'Kin 'ell it's gripping.  19% through after an hour and annoyed I'm getting too drunk to appreciate it so will have to wait until tomorrow to continue.
> 
> Thanks for the review!!!


It gets darker and darker. I had to put it down at one point as I almost couldn't bear the tension.... Let me know what you think.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2015)

*wink, wink*

Just saying, like.


----------



## rich! (Jan 4, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire



3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni


----------



## rich! (Jan 4, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni



4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois, Dangerous Women, Part 1.

(Includes a new Game of Thrones novella, and the Brandon Sanderson story has actually tempted me to read some of Sanderson's stuff...)


----------



## Patteran (Jan 4, 2015)

1) Language in the News, Discourse & Ideology in the Press - Roger Fowler.


----------



## toggle (Jan 4, 2015)

Patteran said:


> 1) Language in the News, Discourse & Ideology in the Press - Roger Fowler.



any good?


----------



## toggle (Jan 4, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper



4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 4, 2015)

Can't remember last years target. But think I'll pay more attention this year and go for 40.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 4, 2015)

Like the look of: The child thief, Dan Smith.


----------



## Patteran (Jan 4, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism



I've not heard of this - I'm guessing from the '£120 print to order' tag that it's academic. Useful?



toggle said:


> any good?



Yes - enjoyed the critical discourse parts that he rushed through more than the news examples that he dwelt on, but I learned some new words & good ideas, & that's always welcome. I'll read his 'Linguistic Criticism' at some point.


----------



## toggle (Jan 4, 2015)

Patteran said:


> I've not heard of this - I'm guessing from the '£120 print to order' tag that it's academic. Useful?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes - enjoyed the critical discourse parts that he rushed through more than the news examples that he dwelt on, but I learned some new words & good ideas, & that's always welcome. I'll read his 'Linguistic Criticism' at some point.



thankyou. i've been touching on trying to describe the form of some of the 19th century newspaper stuff i'm looking at. and i'm guessing that looking at comparisons to people working on more current journalism might be my best option

yes, it's one of the books I gratefully gathered off the shelves of my masters supervisor when he retired. He turned up to a meeting with boxes to pack and i offered to help. he suggested that helping myself to whatever I could carry would save him shifting it all. I didn't need asking twice and I took home 40-50 or so books cause I only needed to walk 300 yards or so with them. 

it's a book put together out of a conference. during the mid 90s. and conference books can be quite variable in quality and coherency. 
it's useful as a primer if you haven't read much else on the different forms of 20th century fascism, which I haven't and i now have a list of names to look up and references to go chase after. but the overall premise is that the forms of fascism in the UK have been self defeating. interesting enough for what it is, I'd have been well irritated if I'd paid anything like the current asking price of it though.


----------



## rich! (Jan 4, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois, Dangerous Women, Part 1.



5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 4, 2015)

1. 'personal', lee child


----------



## ringo (Jan 4, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope 
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2015)

Chilli.s said:


> Like the look of: The child thief, Dan Smith.



same here. that's one of the reasons I enjoy this thread. I stumble across books I wouldn't have otherwise been aware of.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2015)

*1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming*. Very good spy thriller


----------



## rich! (Jan 4, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming*. Very good spy thriller


Have you read Charlie Stross' short story of the same name:
http://www.infinityplus.co.uk/stories/colderwar.htm


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2015)

rich! said:


> Have you read Charlie Stross' short story of the same name:
> http://www.infinityplus.co.uk/stories/colderwar.htm


No, I've read some Charles Stross but not that. I'll give it a read


----------



## 8115 (Jan 4, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 5, 2015)

I'll go for 20, no idea how many I usually read, and I've forgot to note the author/title of the best book I read last year, so I thought a record would also be handy.


----------



## etnea (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm going to try for 15.  Who knows whether that's realistic with a 3 year old.  I'd like to keep a record of what I read this year though as I often forget.


----------



## rich! (Jan 5, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
> 5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.



6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan


----------



## idumea (Jan 5, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths


----------



## belboid (Jan 5, 2015)

1 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia


----------



## toggle (Jan 5, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals


5. Campagna and Campiglio - What are we fighting for?


----------



## rich! (Jan 5, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
> ...



7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 5, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 6, 2015)

Hmm, I'm gonna need an also-ran list (not here obv), second book of the year rejected now. On to the third attempt.  I start a lot more books than I finish.  How do people choose books they know are going to be worth reading I wonder.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming*. Very good spy thriller


His prodigal spy is good too.


----------



## Manter (Jan 6, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna need an also-ran list (not here obv), second book of the year rejected now. On to the third attempt.  I start a lot more books than I finish.  How do people choose books they know are going to be worth reading I wonder.


Why do you abandon them? I very rarely abandon books- some take a while to get into, some are a good story but badly written or vice versa...but most have something to recommend them. I have given up on Proust (put the fucking biscuit down man!) and watership down. And some shit my father in law self published. But other than that everything gets finished.... Some take a while- I hate Michel Houellebecq, so it took me about 6 months to plough through Atomised (and I suppose I should confess I gave up on the French version, so that makes three I have abandoned)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> Why do you abandon them? I very rarely abandon books- some take a while to get into, some are a good story but badly written or vice versa...but most have something to recommend them. I have given up on Proust (put the fucking biscuit down man!) and watership down. And some shit my father in law self published. But other than that everything gets finished.... Some take a while- I hate Michel Houellebecq, so it took me about 6 months to plough through Atomised (and I suppose I should confess I gave up on the French version, so that makes three I have abandoned)


Lifes too short to waste on books that you're not happy with. 

There are so many good ones out there.

Having said that I normally do return to books if I do put them down unfinished, and am often rewarded if in a different frame of mind - but there are more than a few that it's just not worth pursuing from a subjective point of view (Atomised being one of them).


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 6, 2015)

I've gone low (11-20) because I've got a bedside table heaving with big, fat books.  I've just finished my first, Eleanor Catton's The Luminaries.



Fez909 said:


> Try some more Steinbeck if you're stuck? I absolutely loved In Dubious Battle. Even more than East of Eden, which I'd just read before it.



East of Eden became possibly my favourite novel of all time last year.  I will be buying In Dubious Battle very soon


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 6, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents


----------



## toggle (Jan 6, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> 5. Campagna and Campiglio - What are we fighting for?



6. Dunleavy et al. - Voices of the people


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 6, 2015)

Manter said:


> Why do you abandon them?





Spanky Longhorn said:


> Lifes too short to waste on books that you're not happy with.



Just that really. If it's fiction and I can't find myself caring what happens to the characters, then I'd rather cut my losses and read something else. Or if it's too slow. Non-fiction I'm more likely to persevere with if it's a subject I want to know about, even if it's a bit dull and slow going.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 6, 2015)

*1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron*

This 1971 novel is what some critics have suggested is Baron's thinly-veiled autobiographical account of being an active Communist and anti-fascist in pre-Second World War London. (It's not, btw.) This is the front cover that Panther Books went with in 1974 when they issued a paperback reprint of the book :


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


7. Conan Doyle - A study in Scarlet
8. Stuart Bell - The conservative party and british politics
9. Robin Hobb - Dragon haven


something is going odd round here. my seasonal fuckedupness seemed to hit early and has disapeared up it's own arse already. I'm back to needing less sleep than average rather than wanting to kip 18 hours a day. hence gaining extra hours a day to read in. bonus!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 7, 2015)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> 1. Rare Earth by Paul Mason - thought I had read it but must not have finished it before. It's great once the protagonist stops being a Mary Sue which is earlier than you expect



2. Us by David Nicholls. Great story about love and tolerance within family relationships.


----------



## belboid (Jan 7, 2015)

belboid said:


> 1 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia


2-31 Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey

Very amusing, enjoyable, and a bit irritating. Probably not surprisingly


----------



## braindancer (Jan 7, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 7, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy


----------



## districtline (Jan 7, 2015)

Fareed Zakaria - The Future of Freedom: Illiberal Democracy at Home and Abroad (1/50)

What we need is - apparently - less democracy and more old-fashioned benevolent elites. Hm.


----------



## Manter (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm rereading the child thief. I want to figure out how he ramps it up so much with such spare prose. I want to write like that....


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



10. William Morris - News from Nowehere
11. Philippa Gregory - The white Queen


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 8, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*

*2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2*


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2015)

toggle said:


> 10. William Morris - News from Nowehere
> 11. Philippa Gregory - The white Queen


Are you the one vote that has gone for the ton up?
I am impressed by eleven books in eight days.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
> 
> *2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2*


Was NOS4R2 any good? It was recommended but I did not bite.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 8, 2015)

It was enjoyable enough, but I didn't enjoy it as much as _Horns_.
I'd try that one first if you want to read some Joe Hill


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 8, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit


----------



## rich! (Jan 8, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
> ...



8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling

Not sure I'm going to finish a book of short stories by Nathan Ballingrud.


----------



## toggle (Jan 8, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Are you the one vote that has gone for the ton up?
> I am impressed by eleven books in eight days.



So am I. I think I've had an early release from the SAD. I don't normally have this much energy this time of year. but i've learnt to take advantage of it while ti's there. so i don't feel so guilty being an idle fucker for ages. (that's my own neurosies, not a judgement on anyone else btw)


oh, and my vote was 'wibble'. see my first post in the thread. I'll either read an absolutely enormous number or stop reading complete books in february.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 8, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
*04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall *


----------



## toggle (Jan 9, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


12. Phillipa gregory - The red queen


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 9, 2015)

I haven't done the challenge before so I'm going to say 12 books. I've just finished my first book of the year: Ready Player One by Ernest Cline. One the front cover it's described as 'willy wonka meets the matrix'. If you like computer games and 80s popular culture then this book will have a lot for you. I'm not really into computer games but it still had enough going on for me. I may have missed a few of the references tho! http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ready_Player_One


----------



## etnea (Jan 9, 2015)

1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running
I picked up another Murakami book on a trip to Japan last year and enjoyed it (After Dark) so when I saw this, having recently started running, it seemed a good choice.  It's a very short book, quite meditative without being overly philosophical, and examines Murakami's relationship with running, writing, and to an extent, maturing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 9, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I haven't done the challenge before so I'm going to say 12 books. I've just finished my first book of the year: Ready Player One by Ernest Cline. One the front cover it's described as 'willy wonka meets the matrix'. If you like computer games and 80s popular culture then this book will have a lot for you. I'm not really into computer games but it still had enough going on for me. I may have missed a few of the references tho! http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ready_Player_One


I read this last year (good old library) and was pleasantly suprised- not the gamer-centric jargonese and plot I was expecting but a proper Quest and an Adventure


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 9, 2015)

2/15 - On The Steel Breeze - Alastair Reynolds

Surprised at the slating it's had on here. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2015)

1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2015)

braindancer said:


> 1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou



So why does...no wait, no spoilers!


----------



## Kidda (Jan 9, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 9, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
*2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham. Enjoyed it, a little slow in parts but I liked the story and character of Tom Thorne so I may read some more of the series*


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Jan 9, 2015)

1. Bridget Jones: Mad About the Boy


----------



## rich! (Jan 10, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
> ...



9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
(Several really good stories in that one)
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 10, 2015)

rich! said:


> 9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
> (Several really good stories in that one)
> 10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire



Are you seriously reading a book a day?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 10, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith

Amazing.  The best book I have read for a long time and I think it will take a lot for it to be beaten as my best book of the year.  Thanks so much Manter for recommending it.


----------



## Sea Star (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm going to make a real effort this year! I used to get through books in one reading and read at least a novel a week! Then life intervened and I've been worn down gradually! Also my ability to concentrate has been completely shot due to PTSD symptoms.
But now I'm getting counselling and medical help I feel that I can read prolifically again! I'm in a book club at work so that'll be 12 books at least!! I also subscribe to audible so another 12. I've also just bought a massive book case so that all my books aren't just sitting around in random piles!


----------



## rich! (Jan 10, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Are you seriously reading a book a day?



erm, yes?

I was about 1/3 of the way through two of those at the start of the year, the rest are mostly around the 200-300 page mark, rather than huge fat tomes.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 10, 2015)

rich! said:


> erm, yes?
> 
> I was about 1/3 of the way through two of those at the start of the year, the rest are mostly around the 200-300 page mark, rather than huge fat tomes.



300 pages is still above average for e.g. a novel.  I can certainly get through a book in a day if it's really good, not too highbrow and I've got nowt else on, but one a day, every day, is a damned impressive workrate!


----------



## rich! (Jan 10, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> 300 pages is still above average for e.g. a novel.  I can certainly get through a book in a day if it's really good, not too highbrow and I've got nowt else on, but one a day, every day, is a damned impressive workrate!



I did spend several days of the New Year on my back on the settee with the flu, which helped


----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 10, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna need an also-ran list (not here obv), second book of the year rejected now. On to the third attempt.  I start a lot more books than I finish.  How do people choose books they know are going to be worth reading I wonder.



I am very like this.  I start books, might even really enjoy them, then have to put them down for whatever reason and never go back to them. 

I have no idea why as I used to devour books when younger.  So I can't help but do empathise.


----------



## rich! (Jan 10, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> I am very like this.  I start books, might even really enjoy them, then have to put them down for whatever reason and never go back to them.
> 
> I have no idea why as I used to devour books when younger.  So I can't help but do empathise.



I have several shelves with books that got stuck. ("Drood", I'm looking at you). Occasionally, I pick them up and finish them; occasionally I send them for a holiday in the charity shops


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 10, 2015)

Me76 said:


> 1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
> 2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
> 
> Amazing.  The best book I have read for a long time and I think it will take a lot for it to be beaten as my best book of the year.  Thanks so much Manter for recommending it.



I really want to read this.


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2015)

AuntiStella said:


> I'm going to make a real effort this year! I used to get through books in one reading and read at least a novel a week! Then life intervened and I've been worn down gradually! Also my ability to concentrate has been completely shot due to PTSD symptoms.
> But now I'm getting counselling and medical help I feel that I can read prolifically again! I'm in a book club at work so that'll be 12 books at least!! I also subscribe to audible so another 12. I've also just bought a massive book case so that all my books aren't just sitting around in random piles!



then you will aquire more and need another massive bookcase. this is how it all begins.


----------



## toggle (Jan 10, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> 300 pages is still above average for e.g. a novel.  I can certainly get through a book in a day if it's really good, not too highbrow and I've got nowt else on, but one a day, every day, is a damned impressive workrate!



novels, i can ramp up to 170-200 pages an hour. sometimes less if it isn't easy reading, but when i was sitting about and seriously fed up with not being able to do anyhting in late pregnancy, i read Shogun in a day, which is like 1200 pages and a little harder going than most of the novels I read. it's only when i'm reading stuff i need to really focus on, like academic texts that I need to really understand that rate will seriously drop. I've failed to complete a 20 page paper in an hour and 20 mins on the train cause I spent more time arguing with it than reading it.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 10, 2015)

1. The Widow's Secret - Brian Thompson
2. The Sacred Art of Stealing - Christopher Brookmyre


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2015)

imposs1904 said:


> I really want to read this.


I've finished my second reading of it and it really is quite something. Not perfect, but so many moments that stop your heart for a second. I said 'no' out loud once when I was reading it because I didn't want something to have happened.  

And Me76 glad you enjoyed it. Can I say 'Dimitri on the ridge! Omigod! And the lake! I don't think that gives anything away....


----------



## Me76 (Jan 10, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
Really unrealistic thriller. But it was free so hey


----------



## Me76 (Jan 10, 2015)

Manter said:


> I've finished my second reading of it and it really is quite something. Not perfect, but so many moments that stop your heart for a second. I said 'no' out loud once when I was reading it because I didn't want something to have happened.
> 
> And Me76 glad you enjoyed it. Can I say 'Dimitri on the ridge! Omigod! And the lake! I don't think that gives anything away....


The Dimitri thing was the point when I realised it wasn't just going to be a good start. The lake bit I read last night while I was in the pub and I had to tell people to go away while I had watery eyes!! 

Thank you again. I am recommending it to every one I know.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 10, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian K Vaughan and Fiona Staples


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey


2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2015)

1. Money: The unauthorised biography- Felix Martin

I liked this one because it explains every point about the evolution of money with historical details. Accessible and a good read 8/10


----------



## rich! (Jan 11, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> 1. Money: The unauthorised biography- Felix Martin
> 
> I liked this one because it explains every point about the evolution of money with historical details. Accessible and a good read 8/10



Did you read David Graeber's Debt?


----------



## rich! (Jan 11, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
> ...



11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron

Damned creepy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2015)

rich! said:


> Did you read David Graeber's Debt?


not yett, i'll stick it on the 'to read' pile though.


----------



## rich! (Jan 11, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 
> Damned creepy.



12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.


----------



## Patteran (Jan 11, 2015)

1) Language in the News, Discourse & Ideology in the Press - Roger Fowler.
2)  Hold Everything Dear, Despatches on Survival & Resistance - John Berger.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves


3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> novels, i can ramp up to 170-200 pages an hour. sometimes less if it isn't easy reading, but when i was sitting about and seriously fed up with not being able to do anyhting in late pregnancy, i read Shogun in a day, which is like 1200 pages and a little harder going than most of the novels I read. it's only when i'm reading stuff i need to really focus on, like academic texts that I need to really understand that rate will seriously drop. I've failed to complete a 20 page paper in an hour and 20 mins on the train cause I spent more time arguing with it than reading it.



Don't get me wrong, I wasn't trying to dispute anyone's claims.  I'm accustomed to thinking of myself as the fast reader I was when I was younger (probably 2/3 books every week) and being slightly awed/envious when I meet anyone even faster.  But I guess the fibromyalgia brain fog, bob_jr and general age-related degeneration have all leeched my concentration skills out of me - I will not place highly in this reading challenge!


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 12, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2015)

Cheers everyone who's recommended 'the child thief'. been hovering over it in the local library for months but not picked it up til now - sounds like it's one to look forward to.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 12, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham


----------



## marty21 (Jan 12, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 12, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 1. 'personal', lee child


2. 'the weiser concise guide to aleister crowley', richard kaczynski
3. 'yeats's golden dawn', george mills harper


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 12, 2015)

2. Ian Fleming - You Only Live Twice
3.				  - The Man With the Golden Gun
4.				  - Octopussy and the Living Daylights

I got the whole lot of them a couple of years back in one of those Book People sets.  Remembered reading a few when I was about 12 and liking them then (  )
The first few hold up ok as daft escapist thrillers, although you have to resolve to be pity Fleming for the 'of its time' misogyny and ethnic stereotyping rather than take deep offence. But they get more tiresome as the series continues and You Only Live Twice is probably the low point.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm off to a slow start, but I figure I can read a book every other week.  I'm a bit ashamed of that number.  When I was a teenager I'd read a book a day.  The cost of being an adult is your reading time. 

1/27  The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27  The Last President -- John Barnes


----------



## toggle (Jan 12, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Don't get me wrong, I wasn't trying to dispute anyone's claims.  I'm accustomed to thinking of myself as the fast reader I was when I was younger (probably 2/3 books every week) and being slightly awed/envious when I meet anyone even faster.  But I guess the fibromyalgia brain fog, bob_jr and general age-related degeneration have all leeched my concentration skills out of me - I will not place highly in this reading challenge!



.you're really only competing against yourself.


----------



## toggle (Jan 12, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



12. Raymond E Feist - Exile's return


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> .you're really only competing against yourself.



Still losing


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 13, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 13, 2015)

Manter said:


> . I have given up on ... watership down.




you're dead to me.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 13, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> 4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain



Now that takes me back.  Did you win?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 13, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Now that takes me back.  Did you win?



yep.  i have decided to try and work my way through the Fighting Fantasy series in order - but I need to beat them.  I tried this one about a six times until the map was complete enough to work my way through the maze with ease.  In your face, warlock.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 13, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> yep.  i have decided to try and work my way through the Fighting Fantasy series in order - but I need to beat them.  I tried this one about a six times until the map was complete enough to work my way through the maze with ease.  In your face, warlock.



I didn't keep mine 

Funnily enough was thinking about them and looking up some of the hilarious 80s fantasy art covers online just the other day. I'm sure there was one (can't remember which) that had some glitch in that made it completely unbeatable - maybe corrected in later editions I guess....


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 13, 2015)

i didnt' keep them either - part of the challenge will be to track them down... i've rebought about a dozen in the last year so i've got a few to be going on with... here's hoping i don't find the unbeatable one.


----------



## starfish (Jan 13, 2015)

First one done.
1. The Guest Cat by Takashi Hiraide.


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


13. Catherine Hall - White, male and middle class
14. D. H. lawrence - lady Chatterley's lover
15. Raymond E Feist - Flight of the nighthawks


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> you're dead to me.




Did hate it though. I have subsequently finished it. Still not a fan....


----------



## rich! (Jan 13, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.


13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare


----------



## rich! (Jan 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> .you're really only competing against yourself.


And you, obv


----------



## toggle (Jan 13, 2015)

rich! said:


> And you, obv


----------



## MrSki (Jan 13, 2015)

youse two have got a proper head start. I a going to have to read those Astrix or Rupert the Bear shite just to catch up.


----------



## Kidda (Jan 14, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian K Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin


----------



## D'wards (Jan 14, 2015)

This year i have abandoned the challenge, only because I found it massively informed my reading choices - I left Lonesome Dove and Wolf Hall unread last year because I thought it might throw my progress off


----------



## belboid (Jan 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> This year i have abandoned the challenge, only because I found it massively informed my reading choices - I left Lonesome Dove and Wolf Hall unread last year because I thought it might throw my progress off


Similarly, I was going to read The Luminaries last year, but by the time I got through the other things I _needed_ to read, there was no way I'd have made it all the way through by the end of the year, so dumped it for something much lighter and shorter.  I _will _read it this year tho


----------



## ringo (Jan 14, 2015)

D'wards said:


> This year i have abandoned the challenge, only because I found it massively informed my reading choices - I left Lonesome Dove and Wolf Hall unread last year because I thought it might throw my progress off



I nearly did this, but then completed by October and the pressure was off to read longer books. This year I'm avoiding that by keeping to a similar total and not giving a shite about targets.


----------



## toggle (Jan 14, 2015)

i haven't set a total at all. cause i'll either meet it my the end of january or set one so high that i'd need to read Mr men books all december to meet it. But ti's a list of stuff i'm completing. I get to see what interested me over the year and I get ideas from other people cause through this thread, I start to get some ideas about whether i want to try somehting based on whose list i saw it on.


----------



## rich! (Jan 14, 2015)

You may notice I'm selecting short sf/f trash


----------



## MrSki (Jan 14, 2015)

1. The Widow's Secret - Brian Thompson
2. The Sacred Art of Stealing - Christopher Brookmyre
3. Pandaemonium - Christopher Brookmyre


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 15, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
*
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 15, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice


----------



## marty21 (Jan 15, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 15, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2

*3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
*
Really enjoyed this, pure escapism 

So now I've not only submitted the essay on Peter Pan, I've read S&A which is the set book for _next _week's study.
This buys me about a week of guilt free reading for pleasure


----------



## belboid (Jan 15, 2015)

1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey

3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry

Didn't realise that Banks didn't know he'd got the big C till he'd almost finished the book.  Even more poignant on discovering that.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 15, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker


----------



## toggle (Jan 15, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


16. jack London - call of the wild
17. jack london - white fang
18. H Rider haggard - King Solomon's mines


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 16, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> 1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth



About death and dying, the care of people who are dying, the ethics/dilemmas of resuscitation, and how attitudes/medical approaches to dying and death have changed over the last half-century or so.  Very compelling and interesting.  Tackles the issues sensitively and knowledgeably, and doesn't shy away from difficult questions like quality of life, euthanasia, and the commercial aspects of healthcare.  Grim subject, but hopeful book.


----------



## ringo (Jan 16, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 16, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron


----------



## Me76 (Jan 16, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 16, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 16, 2015)

Me76 said:


> 1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk



The first rule of Fight Club is you don't talk about Fight Club.


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 17, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
*05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism *


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 17, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10.  Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2

my insomnia is killing me but it's helped me achieve highly so far this month.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 17, 2015)

1. The Widow's Secret - Brian Thompson
2. The Sacred Art of Stealing - Christopher Brookmyre
3. Pandaemonium - Christopher Brookmyre
4. Bertie's Guide to Life & Mothers - Alexander McCall Smith


----------



## rich! (Jan 17, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
> 13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare


14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker


----------



## toggle (Jan 17, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> my insomnia is killing me but it's helped me achieve highly so far this month.



works for me. only the occasional night at this time of year. i'd get so much more done if i was running about heading towards borderline manic all year.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 17, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island- Lafadio Hearn


----------



## Manter (Jan 17, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith. 
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich. The premise of the series is great. But this is not a brilliant book. Diverting enough, but I missed London and the London characters....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney


4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith


----------



## districtline (Jan 18, 2015)

Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin (2/50)
Thomas Bernhard - Die Ursache (3/50)


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2015)

5/20. Lucia Berlin - Where I Live Now: Stories 1993-1998

A really underappreciated writer.  If you're a fan of short stories she's worth a look.  The best of these are little un-adorned snapshots of hard lives, in the vein of Chekhov, Raymond Carver, Annie Proulx, Lorrie Moore.


----------



## moon (Jan 18, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey


Good isnt it? The ending was so bitter sweet..


----------



## rich! (Jan 18, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
> 13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
> 14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
> 15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker



16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 18, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*

*4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker *


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 18, 2015)

3/15 - Renegade: The Lives And Tales Of Mark E. Smith


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 18, 2015)

Signal 11 said:


> 3/15 - Renegade: The Lives And Tales Of Mark E. Smith



Have you got the new one by Steve Hanley? Not a flattering portrayal of MES apparently... who'd have guessed?


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 18, 2015)

8115 said:


> 1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
> 2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.


What did you think of Completely Beside Ourselves?   I haven't been able to talk about it since I read it.


----------



## Manter (Jan 18, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich. 
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman. Wish I hadn't bothered.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2015)

Me76 said:


> What did you think of Completely Beside Ourselves?   I haven't been able to talk about it since I read it.





Spoiler: plot



I loved it as a novel, I found it completely gripping, I loved the incidental characters like Harlow and I also thought it was a very good exploration of the one of the central issues about man's relationship with primates/ primate research without obviously being about that, or biased towards one side of it.  What did you think?


----------



## Me76 (Jan 18, 2015)

8115 said:


> Spoiler: plot
> 
> 
> 
> I loved it as a novel, I found it completely gripping, I loved the incidental characters like Harlow and I also thought it was a very good exploration of the one of the central issues about man's relationship with primates/ primate research without obviously being about that, or biased towards one side of it.  What did you think?


Loved it.  For the reasons you said and also just the emotional, life stuff. 
Thanks.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 19, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas


----------



## Greebo (Jan 19, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo (not at all going to extremes here)


----------



## ringo (Jan 19, 2015)

Manter said:


> I'm rereading the child thief. I want to figure out how he ramps it up so much with such spare prose. I want to write like that....



Got given a £20 Amazon token so I just bought this after all the recommendations on here. I wouldn't normally go near anything involving murdered/kidnapped/abused/injured children, too much parent worst fear business, but it does look good.

Also grabbed Once You Break A Knuckle by D W Wilson, a collection of short stories in the Breece D'J Pancake mould.

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2012/may/18/once-break-knuckle-dw-wilson-review


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 19, 2015)

ringo said:


> Got given a £20 Amazon token so I just bought this after all the recommendations on here. I wouldn't normally go near anything involving murdered/kidnapped/abused/injured children, too much parent worst fear business, but it does look good.



I used to love home improvement shows on tv.  Then I bought a house....  Watching them dig into a wall and say "Well, Tom there's bad termite damage here.  Its going to cost the homeowner an extra $20,000"  is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Signal 11 (Jan 19, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Have you got the new one by Steve Hanley? Not a flattering portrayal of MES apparently... who'd have guessed?


No. Never been that big a follower of them really. Just always thought MES was interesting and recently decided to read and listen to some more.


----------



## rich! (Jan 19, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
> 13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
> 14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
> ...


17.Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 19, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
*
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West*


----------



## Patteran (Jan 20, 2015)

1) Language in the News, Discourse & Ideology in the Press - Roger Fowler.
2) Hold Everything Dear, Despatches on Survival & Resistance - John Berger.
3) The Continuum Concept - Jean Liedloff


----------



## treefrog (Jan 20, 2015)

Aiming for 25 this year, currently on my 4th:
A Wife on Gorge River by Catherine Stewart
Expecting  Better by Emily Oster
In the shadow of the banyan by Vaddy Radner

Currently halfway through The Man in the High Castle by Philip K Dick. Going to try and get a good spread of authors too, and cut down on rereads.


----------



## rich! (Jan 20, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
> 13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
> 14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
> ...


18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords 
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 20, 2015)

6/20: Grace McCleen - The Offering

Skillfully written novel about mental illness, religion and emotional domination.  McCleen has an interesting back story herself which presumably partly informs the book:  http://www.gracemccleen.com/index.html


----------



## rich! (Jan 20, 2015)

rich! said:


> 11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
> 12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
> 13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
> 14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
> ...



20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
Which was another set of really creepy and disturbing short stories.

(This thread is doing wonders for getting me to finish things  )


----------



## marty21 (Jan 20, 2015)

marty21 said:


> 1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
> 2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
> 3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken


4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns

not sure if we have had this discussion, it's a graphic novel - read it because I watched the tv series which was cancelled after a season and a bit and then revived as a graphic novel. Never read a graphic novel before, sort of works as I was familiar with the characters from the TV series


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith


5. Midwinter Sacrifice - Mons Kallentoft
6.Lean On Pete - Willy Vlautin


----------



## toggle (Jan 20, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


19. Neil gaimin - American gods
20. Rodney Bolt - the impossible life of Mary Benson
21. Gorden marsden - Victorian values
22. Phillipa Gregory - The other Boleyn girl
23. mark Guy pearse - the pretty ways o providence


----------



## rich! (Jan 21, 2015)

21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 21, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.


Are you aiming for 365?


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 21, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
*
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)*


----------



## seventh bullet (Jan 21, 2015)

1. Soviet Cinema: Politics and Persuasion under Stalin - Jamie Miller

2. Stalin's Industrial Revolution: Politics and Workers, 1928-1932 - Hiroaki Kuromiya

3. Moscow, the Fourth Rome: Stalinism, Cosmopolitanism and the Evolution of Soviet Culture, 1931-1941 - Katerina Clark


----------



## rich! (Jan 21, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Are you aiming for 365?



I'll probably slow down in the next couple of weeks. Just started a book that's over 400 pages and not read it since this morning


----------



## rich! (Jan 21, 2015)

rich! said:


> I'll probably slow down in the next couple of weeks. Just started a book that's over 400 pages and not read it since this morning



Worse - just started a readthrough/edit of a 35k word grant proposal. That really puts a crimp in the reading


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


7. Nemesis - Jo Nesbo


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 22, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
*
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 22, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars


----------



## inva (Jan 22, 2015)

*1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Me76 (Jan 23, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman

6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane - I think I may have missed something because I was reading this in small bursts as the main character suddenly got a bit dark without me noticing the transition point.  It spoilt it for me a bit.  Good otherwise.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 23, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child


----------



## Kidda (Jan 23, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb


----------



## marty21 (Jan 23, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 23, 2015)

7/20: Joe Sacco - Bumf

I'm not sure where we stand on graphic novels here? But I reckon it counts.  

Not sure what I think of it though.  Some vicious and well-aimed satire (Obama, looking oddly exactly like Nixon, turning up with a lone guard to a podium next to a huge crater in an otherwise deserted generic South-East Asian landscape, to mutter 'Our hearts go out to the families' to the wasteland before fucking off in a military helicopter) but too often a bit overboard on the deliberate excess of violence and naked fat people in hoods and masks.  Not that I'm shocked or offended or anything, just find it blunts some of the attacks when it's so overdone.


----------



## Callie (Jan 23, 2015)

1/12: John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath

Second Steinbeck that I have read and enjoyed it and his style of writing. I'm not very good at critically assessing stuff but I'll stick it in the 'would read again/recommend' pile.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 23, 2015)

rich! said:


> Worse - just started a readthrough/edit of a 35k word grant proposal. That really puts a crimp in the reading


35k?  Isn't that longer than a phD?   Can't you just return it marked, tl;dr?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 23, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
*3 "Lamentation" - CJ Sansom. I really, really like the Shardlake series of books and though this was a good addition I did think that at over 600 pages it was a little long. *


----------



## rich! (Jan 23, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.


22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.


----------



## rich! (Jan 23, 2015)

8115 said:


> 35k?  Isn't that longer than a phD?   Can't you just return it marked, tl;dr?


European collaborative research. I did 20 pages (30%) with comments and annotation, then went to sleep.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 24, 2015)

Callie said:


> 1/12: John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath
> 
> Second Steinbeck that I have read and enjoyed it and his style of writing. I'm not very good at critically assessing stuff but I'll stick it in the 'would read again/recommend' pile.



What was the other one? I'd always liked the few Steinbecks I'd read, including Grapes of Wrath, but I've become evangelical about East of Eden since I finally got round to it last year.  You should make it your 2/12


----------



## Callie (Jan 24, 2015)

East of Eden was the first Steinbeck  after hearing lots of people discussing it and how much they enjoyed it. Read it last year too!


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 24, 2015)

Callie said:


> East of Eden was the first Steinbeck  after hearing lots of people discussing it and how much they enjoyed it. Read it last year too!



I don't often re-read anything these days (keep seeing the icy hand of Father Time gesturing impatiently at the hundreds of books I haven't got round to yet) - let alone something I've only just read, but I very nearly started that one again at the beginning the moment I'd finished it.  I'd be very surprised if it doesn't appear in my list sometime later this year.


----------



## Greebo (Jan 24, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 25, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
*
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston*


----------



## rich! (Jan 25, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
> 22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.



23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer


----------



## pennimania (Jan 25, 2015)

1/50 The Sleep of Reason, C P Snow


----------



## Kidda (Jan 25, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 26, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 2. 'the weiser concise guide to aleister crowley', richard kaczynski
> 3. 'yeats's golden dawn', george mills harper


4. 'modern ritual magic: the rise of western occultism', francis king


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 26, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 26, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
*
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden**


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 26, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
> 2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
> 3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
> 4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
> ...



What have I missed - what are the asterisks in aid of?

I love the childrens' adventure story theme going on here though.  Can I recommend Children of Green Knowe and the Dark is Rising series?


----------



## Kidda (Jan 26, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 27, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> What have I missed - what are the asterisks in aid of?
> 
> I love the childrens' adventure story theme going on here though.  Can I recommend Children of Green Knowe and the Dark is Rising series?



The asterisks denote books I've read for the Children's Literature module I'm doing as part of my OU degree


----------



## rich! (Jan 27, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
> 22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
> 23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer



24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 27, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> 1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth


2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 28, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
*
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)*


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 28, 2015)

8/20: Ernest Hemingway - Green Hills of Africa

Always promising myself I'll read more Hemingway.  The machismo, patronising of The Natives and exclusive focus on big game hunting ought to put me off completely, but the writing itself wins through somehow.


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


24. Raymond E Feist - into a dark realm
25. bernard Cornwell - harlquin
26. Bernard Cornwell - vagabond
27. Phillipa Gregory - the boleyn inheritance
28. Bernard Cornwell - Sharpe's honour
29. bernard Cornwell - sharpe's fury
30. sue townsend - adrian mole, minor to major
31. sue townsend - weapons of mass destruction
32. Bernard Cornwell - Sharpe's escape
33. Bernard Cornwell - Sharpe's triumph
34. Phillipa Gregory - lady of the rivers

it's the easy reading, nothing that actually taxes the brain that much. whatever of the new feist that I can find or afford, plus some decent historical fiction from people who actually talk about the major events they inserted a character into (cornwell) or explain which academic historian's theories they based their account on (gregory). cause i loathe historical fiction that just makes up any old shite unless it openly labels itself as a fantasy account, or an alternate vision or whatever. 

charity shop in town has some fantasy books for a quid, but at some point i'm going t have to either take the plunge blind, or take names and look up what's worth reading before they all go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 28, 2015)

toggle said:


> 24. Raymond E Feist - into a dark realm
> 25. bernard Cornwell - harlquin
> 26. Bernard Cornwell - vagabond
> 27. Phillipa Gregory - the boleyn inheritance
> ...


are you going for the 365 book challenge?


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> are you going for the 365 book challenge?



told you first page. i'll do shitloads in jan, feb, a few more in april, then resrtat studying at some point and not read a complete book for years. unless i decide the study will involve drowning myself in late victorian and edwardian methodist fiction. cause looking at fiction written by methodist ministers to trace the politics sounds like more fun than digging through doctrine

365 is possible, done it before, insomnia helps. but i'll run out of cornwell before then.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 28, 2015)

toggle said:


> 365 is possible, done it before, insomnia helps. but i'll run out of cornwell before then.



You could try the Spot books, if you just want to keep your count up 

That's what I'll be doing by February, anyway.


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> You could try the Spot books, if you just want to keep your count up
> 
> That's what I'll be doing by February, anyway.



don't tend to include books i've read to the little'un. but she's more interested now in reading for herself now. oldest is stealing my ian banks, 11 year old is working through the Pratchett and when she's bored of those, i'm planning on starting her on feist


----------



## marty21 (Jan 28, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly

I think it could be a Michael Connelly year - got this free via some Amazon credit thing I got - it's a detective series - Harry Bosch - and I really enjoyed it, there are about 20 more in the series I'm still trying to read all the Ed McBain books as well, so more of those will feature as well in the list.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 28, 2015)

toggle said:


> it's the easy reading, nothing that actually taxes the brain that much. whatever of the new feist that I can find or afford, plus some decent historical fiction from people who actually talk about the major events they inserted a character into (cornwell) or explain which academic historian's theories they based their account on (gregory). cause i loathe historical fiction that just makes up any old shite unless it openly labels itself as a fantasy account, or an alternate vision or whatever.



Liked for this bit about historical fiction, I've read the same Phillipa Gregory books, I think she does it very well, plus keeps a good pace going.


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> Liked for this bit about historical fiction, I've read the same Phillipa Gregory books, I think she does it very well, plus keeps a good pace going.



do you have any other recomendations?


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 28, 2015)

toggle said:


> do you have any other recomendations?


Only other historical thing I've read lately that I can remember was Burial Rites by Hannah Kent, set in Iceland in the 18th century, good plot and good on the history/social conditions/religion/working lives/women's lives.  Didn't get on with Wolf Hall, although I've liked non-historical ones by Hilary Mantel.


----------



## toggle (Jan 28, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> Only other historical thing I've read lately that I can remember was Burial Rites by Hannah Kent, set in Iceland in the 18th century, good plot and good on the history/social conditions/religion/working lives/women's lives.  Didn't get on with Wolf Hall, although I've liked non-historical ones by Hilary Mantel.



started a new thread


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 28, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London


----------



## Kidda (Jan 28, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr.


----------



## ringo (Jan 29, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 29, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way:  Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jan 30, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> 2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell


This was brilliant. Man leaves Sweden in the seventies after a melancholy lonely childhood, to visit Zambia and ends up staying. Very good descriptions of life in both countries, and a convincing account of the political situation and race issues in Zambia, including the politics of aid. Gripping plot too, especially the African part, the beginning was slower. This writer wrote Wallender, which I haven't seen/read, but wouldn't think was particularly up my street, so I was surprised how much I enjoyed this.

3. Crow Lake - Mary Lawson


----------



## rich! (Jan 30, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
> 22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
> 23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
> 24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell.


25. Descent, Ken Macleod.


----------



## yield (Jan 30, 2015)

The Steel Remains by Richard K. Morgan. Lightweight fantasy novel could do better.
Our Final Century by Martin Rees. Depressing look at how not much has changed in the last decade.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 30, 2015)

9/20: Chuck Thompson - Better Off Without 'Em: A Northern Manifesto for Southern Secession

I highly recommend this one.  Journalist Thompson spent two years touring the American South to decide whether politics and social relations in the US are now so bad that both the North and the South might be better off if Dixie were allowed to secede after all.  It's funny and polemical but the central idea is only partly tongue-in-cheek, in light of the almost complete dysfunction in US politics these days, and it's well-researched and -referenced enough to be taken seriously.


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman


----------



## belboid (Jan 30, 2015)

1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry

4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 30, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
*2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 30, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 30, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon


----------



## ringo (Jan 30, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson


----------



## idumea (Jan 30, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths



3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 30, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


7. Motel Life - Willy Vlautin


----------



## rich! (Jan 31, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
> 22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
> 23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
> 24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
> 25. Descent, Ken Macleod.



26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer


----------



## Arran1982 (Jan 31, 2015)

Im aiming for 52....still on book one after a month. Just finishing book 5 from Game of Thrones, then ill hit some quick reads to catchup with 1 book per week.


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2015)

Callie said:


> 1/12: John Steinbeck - The Grapes of Wrath



2/12 John Green - The Fault in Our Stars. As recommended by a friend. Teen with terminal cancer meet boy, stuff ensues. It was OK, some funny bits, some sad bits but nothing particularly gripping or making me want to read it again, again, again!


----------



## Callie (Jan 31, 2015)

Arran1982 said:


> Im aiming for 52....still on book one after a month. Just finishing book 5 from Game of Thrones, then ill hit some quick reads to catchup with 1 book per week.


----------



## Manter (Jan 31, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory. One of the chaloner series- atmospheric, historical romp, that includes an outlandish but entertaining explanation for the cheapside hoard.


----------



## colbhoy (Jan 31, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
*3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 31, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom

fucking insomnia.


----------



## LeMoose (Jan 31, 2015)

I have just started reading the Great Gatsby. It is boring so far.


----------



## toggle (Jan 31, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


35. Phillipa Gregory - The kingmaker's daughter
36. naomi Novik - temeraire


----------



## Patteran (Feb 1, 2015)

Patteran said:


> 1) Language in the News, Discourse & Ideology in the Press - Roger Fowler.
> 2)  Hold Everything Dear, Despatches on Survival & Resistance - John Berger.


3) The Visual Display of Quantitative Information - Edward Tufte


----------



## rich! (Feb 1, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
> 22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
> 23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
> 24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
> ...



27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox [as recommended by DaveCinzano ]


----------



## rich! (Feb 2, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> 1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
> 2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
> 3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
> 4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
> ...



Given the things on your list I have read, I'm probably going to have to track down the others.

Did you read the D&D "Greyhawk" novels, btw?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 2, 2015)

no, for some reason i never liked the d&d universe.  i read some of the novels when i was first in my teenage swords and sorcery phase but it didn't take.  any good?


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Midnight in Europe, Alan Furst. Another slow building, atmospheric thriller with an almost impossibly dashing European caught up in the early days of ww11. This one is Catalan, but is a similar type to the more usual Central European in Furst's books.  Enjoyable, with some fascinating historical detail, even if the protagonist's adventures are occasionally a little unlikely


----------



## rich! (Feb 2, 2015)

el-ahrairah said:


> no, for some reason i never liked the d&d universe.  i read some of the novels when i was first in my teenage swords and sorcery phase but it didn't take.  any good?


there's a set they did when they rebooted Greyhawk, and basically did classic modules, "Against The Giants", "White Plume Mountain", ... The Paul Kidd ones I really enjoyed, and the others weren't bad.


----------



## Manter (Feb 2, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Midnight in Europe, Alan Furst. 
7. The Jewish candidate David crossland. Complete and utter shit.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 3, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega


----------



## etnea (Feb 3, 2015)

1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running
2. Alexander McColl Smith - Bertie Plays the Blues


----------



## Me76 (Feb 3, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane

7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch - free and passable thriller.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 3, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches


----------



## ringo (Feb 3, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Feb 3, 2015)

etnea said:


> 1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running.



Had a quick Google on this book, looks good; did you enjoy it?


----------



## inva (Feb 3, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
*2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham*


----------



## etnea (Feb 3, 2015)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Had a quick Google on this book, looks good; did you enjoy it?


I did, yes.
It's a short book, but I took my time over it, I found myself inclined to long moments of contemplation while reading it. 
I very rarely re-read, but will hang on to this as I think it would lend itself to further readings.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 4, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*

*7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile *


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 4, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3


----------



## marty21 (Feb 4, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 5, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell*


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 5, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
*08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 4. 'modern ritual magic: the rise of western occultism', francis king


5. prince of swindlers


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 5, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


8. Dolly: A Ghost Story - Susan Hill
9.The Beacon - Susan Hill 
10. The Bear - Claire Cameron


----------



## Manter (Feb 5, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni. Murder mystery/thriller set in Naples. Very atmospheric, you do see some of the twists coming but that doesn't detract from it, more makes you hide behind your hands and go 'please, no, not her'


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 6, 2015)

10/20: NoViolet Bulawayo - We Need New Names

Not a bad novel at all.  Better in the earlier parts set in the protagonist's childhood in a Zimbabwean shanty town - I don't think I've read such experiences related in a first person fictional narrative before and it confidently avoids both grinding misery-lit and 'slums got so much soul' exoticism. The 'fish out of water' latter parts in America are rather more well-worn territory though.

I'm back on the Dickens now so my workrate's going to slow down considerably from here on.


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2015)

1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window

5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake

I don't usually like to read books by the same author straight after each other, it's too easy to get used to the style and either see through it, or just stop being impressed by it. Chandler, tho, stands up to such treatment well. There are some great scenes in LitL, and some marvelous trademark dialogue. But it is a little let down by the plot being not so much convoluted - that's fine and what we expect/hope for - but there were a couple of times where I was going 'why would he do that?'  Probably the least brilliant of the first four Marlowe's, but still a damned good read.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 6, 2015)

belboid said:


> 1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
> 2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
> 3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
> 4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
> ...



I love Chandler but you have to read him for the fantastic, taut writing and dialogue rather than the plot, which invariably has as many holes as the henchmen who come up against Marlowe in a darkened apartment stairwell.  I believe he more or less admitted that the Big Sleep didn't make much sense (although I can't find a suitable reference now...)


----------



## belboid (Feb 6, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> I love Chandler but you have to read him for the fantastic, taut writing and dialogue rather than the plot, which invariably has as many holes as the henchmen who come up against Marlowe in a darkened apartment stairwell.  I believe he more or less admitted that the Big Sleep didn't make much sense (although I can't find a suitable reference now...)


he, legendarily, was asked, when they were making the film, who killed the chauffeur, and couldn't tell them.  Although the book does make one person the very very likely culprit.


----------



## Manter (Feb 6, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni. 
7. In the kingdom of men- Kim Barnes. Set in 50s/60s Saudi, amount the (mostly) US expats as the country first starts to open up for oil. Good, with evocative undercurrents to the story. Like the way it's left ambiguous at the end- no 'and this is what happened and they all went home'- you are left wondering what happened to a couple of people and what she will do next


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 7, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
> 2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
> 3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon



4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell. Fantastic book


----------



## rich! (Feb 7, 2015)

rich! said:


> 21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
> 22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
> 23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
> 24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
> ...


29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters

It's been a slow week.


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



37. naomi novik -throne of jade
38. naomi novik - black powder
39. naomi novik - empire of ivory
40. naomi novik - victory of eagles
41. naomi novik - tongues of serpents
42. naomi novik - crucible of gold
43. naomi novik - blood of tyrants
44. joe abercrombie - the blade itself
45. joe abercrombie - before they are hanged
46. joe abercrombie - last argument of kings


some easy fantasy that i can read when i'm not sleeping or when i[m too stressed to focus on anyhtng else. only problem is that i will go through it at this rate.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 7, 2015)

toggle said:


> 37. naomi novik -throne of jade
> 38. naomi novik - black powder
> 39. naomi novik - empire of ivory
> 40. naomi novik - victory of eagles
> ...


I really enjoyed the early Naomi Novik novels. Easy to read with humour in parts.


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2015)

charity shop find. i'm just glad i managed to finish them before they were stolen from me by my lass


----------



## Greebo (Feb 7, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk


----------



## ringo (Feb 8, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen


----------



## districtline (Feb 8, 2015)

Uwe Timm - Midsummer Night (4/50)
Peter Schneider - The Wall Jumper (5/50)


----------



## Kidda (Feb 8, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 8, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell. Fantastic book



5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran


----------



## rich! (Feb 8, 2015)

rich! said:


> 29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
> 30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
> 31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
> 
> It's been a slow week.



32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 9, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 9, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


47. robin hobb - city of dragons
48. robin hobb - blood of dragons
49. robin hobb - fool's assassin
50. Raymond e feist - wrath of a mad god


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 10, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
*4. " The Child Thief " -Dan Smith. Very good, very moving*


----------



## Me76 (Feb 10, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson - freebie sci fi.  Not awful. Having a break and then I will go back and read the other 3 that came free also.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 10, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30  - The Free - Willy Vlautin


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 10, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *4. " The Child Thief " -Dan Smith. Very good, very moving*



This seems to have been read by more urbs than any other book so far this year and I've yet to see a bad write-up.  Might have to get a copy...


----------



## belboid (Feb 12, 2015)

Tips on how to read 195 books in a year - should anyone need any help...


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 12, 2015)

belboid said:


> Tips on how to read 195 books in a year - should anyone need any help...



That's all rather earnest and unambitious. Read in the bath? Gracious, what a startling new idea.

I submit the following:

Skip big words.  Come on, unless you're a total berk you're never really going to use 'egregious' in conversation - what does it matter if you're not 100% sure whether it's good or bad?
Pick short books.  Tolstoy/Dickens/Thackaray - out. Hargreaves/Inkpen/Carle - in!
Quit your job.  Like your job more than you like reading? Then you're a twat.
Stop watching TV. After you've implemented (3), you won't be able to afford all those monthly charges anyway. Win/win!
Stop playing games on your smartphone.  Seriously - fruit? birds? candy? How fucking old are you?

Read the same book, 195 times.  Even its _Finnegans Wake_, you will find you inevitably speed up after the first dozen goes or so.
Don't sell your children into slavery.  You might be thinking you'd gain more reading time if you did, but just think - how long does it take to read _Where the Wild Things Are_ to your little darlings, compared to how long it takes to plough through 800-odd pages of _Bleak House_?
Amphetamines.  Mmmmm, speed.


----------



## rich! (Feb 12, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> That's all rather earnest and unambitious. Read in the bath? Gracious, what a startling new idea.
> 
> I submit the following:
> 
> ...


Unambitious. Anyone who can't read three 1000 page fantasy novels while at Glastonbury (say) shouldn't bother trying to beat toggle at this game.

I say this as someone who used to read really quickly, and now am going to Wood Green Library for the Ladybird section to catch up.


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 12, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
*09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island *


----------



## toggle (Feb 13, 2015)

rich! said:


> Unambitious. Anyone who can't read three 1000 page fantasy novels while at Glastonbury (say) shouldn't bother trying to beat toggle at this game.
> 
> I say this as someone who used to read really quickly, and now am going to Wood Green Library for the Ladybird section to catch up.



swap youn some of my list for some sleep


----------



## toggle (Feb 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


51. raymond e feist - at the gates of darkness
52. raymond e feist - a kingdom besieged
53. raymond e feist - a crown imperiled
54. raymond e feist - magician's end


----------



## rich! (Feb 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> swap youn some of my list for some sleep



*ouch*


----------



## iona (Feb 13, 2015)

I gave up on this last year because I was miles off my target of 40 books after not reading anything for ages 

Wasn't going to bother this year but I've started reading again so I'll give it a go with a slightly more realistic 20 books this time. 

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter 
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray


----------



## rich! (Feb 13, 2015)

rich! said:


> 29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
> 30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
> 31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
> 32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)


33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)


----------



## toggle (Feb 13, 2015)

rich! said:


> 34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)



shalln check those out for me and kids.


----------



## rich! (Feb 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> shalln check those out for me and kids.



Think they're kid-safe. One or two deaths, some sadness, lots of rather entertaining social mores and commentary. It's set in a kind of near-British-Empire and ... yes rather enjoyed it!


----------



## rich! (Feb 14, 2015)

rich! said:


> 33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
> 34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)


35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 14, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
*
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah 
*
As mentioned by several people in the 2014 book of the year thread. Deservedly so, a great book.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2015)

rich! said:


> Think they're kid-safe. One or two deaths, some sadness, lots of rather entertaining social mores and commentary. It's set in a kind of near-British-Empire and ... yes rather enjoyed it!




she nicked Dune off my bookshelf a few months ago. and i'm about to start her on feist once her tablet gets back from the repair shop. as long as what shes reading is not 50 shades of sorcery or terry goodkind's torture porn, we're good. but i also want her to have stuff that's easy and fun to read - eddings sort of level. so stuff like this and naomi novik (napoleonic wars with dragons) is ideal for her. lass is well into fantasy, son prefers sf - and is working through the ian banks.

this is the best thing about this thread is that you can see really well what stuff people read and like and get ideas based on their lists. i used to spend entirely too much time and money in forbidden planet so knew more about new stuff then, but no time or money to now. so i'm delighted to get recomendations


----------



## rich! (Feb 14, 2015)

toggle said:


> she nicked Dune off my bookshelf a few months ago. and i'm about to start her on feist once her tablet gets back from the repair shop. as long as what shes reading is not 50 shades of sorcery or terry goodkind's torture porn, we're good. but i also want her to have stuff that's easy and fun to read - eddings sort of level. so stuff like this and naomi novik (napoleonic wars with dragons) is ideal for her. lass is well into fantasy, son prefers sf - and is working through the ian banks.
> 
> this is the best thing about this thread is that you can see really well what stuff people read and like and get ideas based on their lists. i used to spend entirely too much time and money in forbidden planet so knew more about new stuff then, but no time or money to now. so i'm delighted to get recomendations



suggest some of the Jack Vance - Planet of Adventure for the sf oriented, Lyonesse for the fantasy, if they go for it they'll work their way around the rest, and they are mostly short and light.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 14, 2015)

11/20 Dickens: Tale of Two Cities

I have a kind of love/hate relationship with Dickens. There's all kinds of things about him that annoy me - he never uses one literary trick when twelve will do, his heroines are simpering goody-two-shoeses, even though he's perfectly capable of writing strong, independent female characters when he wants to, he's not always as liberal-minded as he thinks, and he's too fond of plot resolution by means of Amazing Coincidence.  On the other hand, the story-telling and descriptive detail is often fantastic, and as a social conscience of his times I can't think of many English language writers his equal except maybe Steinbeck.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 14, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates - another kindle freebie that was good.  A man kills the guy who killed his family and you follow him on the run.  Crappy epilogue though.


----------



## May Kasahara (Feb 14, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran



6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.

Just started The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay. I could be here awhile.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



55. Phyliss Schafly - the flipside of feminism..

this was not written for those who can remember what was written on the previous page. it would be entertaining to do a logical falicy bingo card with this, but reading it once was enough


----------



## iona (Feb 15, 2015)

iona said:


> 1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
> 2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray


3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2015)

iona said:


> 3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie


I've got Ancillary Sword on .epub and .mobi if you want it. Really does deserve the high praise it has had. Leckie isn't my new fave sci fi author but she joins the pantheon


----------



## iona (Feb 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got Ancillary Sword on .epub and .mobi if you want it. Really does deserve the high praise it has had. Leckie isn't my new fave sci fi author but she joins the pantheon



Sorry, I don't really do technology so those mean nothing to me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2015)

iona said:


> Sorry, I don't really do technology so those mean nothing to me.


heh, i have the books on e-copy, but if you don't do e-readers then I cannot give you the sequel.

it is fucking great though, I'd be tempted to buy it as a physical printed copy for the cover art alone


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2015)

its...its so pretty


----------



## iona (Feb 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> heh, i have the books on e-copy, but if you don't do e-readers then I cannot give you the sequel.
> 
> it is fucking great though, I'd be tempted to buy it as a physical printed copy for the cover art alone



Ah ok, I don't do e-readers but thanks for the offer


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2015)

theres apps for your phone or computer to enable e-reading. I say this as someone who once vowed never to abandon the physical book. I've not paid cover price for a book in nearly a decade now lol

Love love love that artwork. Reminds me off early Foss:


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 15, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
*
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries*


----------



## Manter (Feb 15, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni. 
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury. Interesting premise- this girl is the executioner for the kingdom, she drinks poison but it doesn't kill her, just makes her poisonous to everyone she touches- but pretty average fantasy


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I've got Ancillary Sword on .epub and .mobi if you want it. Really does deserve the high praise it has had. Leckie isn't my new fave sci fi author but she joins the pantheon



takes notes


----------



## Nancy_Winks (Feb 15, 2015)

Nancy_Winks said:


> 1. Bridget Jones: Mad About the Boy


2. The Days of Abandonment by Elena Ferrante. Sparse, despair shown without sentiment. Related to a lot of it.
3. Chop Chop by Simon Wroe. Funny, as sharp as the kitchen knives he works with. Racist Dave was my favourite character.


----------



## rich! (Feb 15, 2015)

rich! said:


> 33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
> 34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
> 35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.



36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes


----------



## belboid (Feb 16, 2015)

1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake

6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals

Light and entertaining


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 16, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury. 
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie book 2 of the shattered sea trilogy. Really good- protagonists of book 1 all there, but as supporting cast. Completely new hero and heroine, well written, adventurous, have read it in a morning....


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 16, 2015)

rich! said:


> Unambitious. Anyone who can't read three 1000 page fantasy novels while at Glastonbury (say) shouldn't bother trying to beat toggle at this game.
> 
> I say this as someone who used to read really quickly, and now am going to Wood Green Library for the Ladybird section to catch up.



Speaking of ambition, I've changed my 2015 target from 20 to 50. Insomnia, the lack of anything good on TV, and the motivating factor of joining in with this thread seem to have conspired to give me much more reading time than expected


----------



## Corax (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not doing this reading challenge malarky - sometimes I'll get through 3 books in a week, sometimes one will last me a month.  Depends very much on mood, work, and life in general.

But... I thought this would be the best place to make a recommendation:  Rivers of London

I'm half way through, and finding it thoroughly entertaining.  If the second half's shit, then I apologise in advance. 

Gratifyingly, it's the first in a series - and I love (well written/plotted) series books.  Reconnecting with known characters, and references to their backstories, is hugely satisfying when done well.

Probably not everyone's cup of tea, but if you've enjoyed stuff by Neil Gaiman, Susanna Clarke's debut Jonathan Strange and Mr Norrell, the early works of Michael Marshall Smith or similar 'fantasy realism' (or whatever genre these things fall into... ) then you'll like it.


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 16, 2015)

Corax said:


> I'm not doing this reading challenge malarky - sometimes I'll get through 3 books in a week, sometimes one will last me a month.  Depends very much on mood, work, and life in general.



If we treat 'sometimes' as 'roughly half of the time', that means roughly six months of one book a month, and roughly six of 12 books, equal to 78 books.  

Show-off


----------



## toggle (Feb 16, 2015)

Corax said:


> I'm not doing this reading challenge malarky - sometimes I'll get through 3 books in a week, sometimes one will last me a month.  Depends very much on mood, work, and life in general.
> 
> But... I thought this would be the best place to make a recommendation:  Rivers of London
> 
> ...



i'm not really7 challenging myself to a set number either. cause at some point, i'll get busy again (hopefully with phd) and not read any books for fun for months. realistically, i've read more fiction in the last month than since i started my undergrad degree 5 years ago. and studying means it's rare i actually read a complete book. I reckon out of the 350-400 books i went through bits of for my masters, i fully read maybee 10% of those, so more complete books in the last month than in the last 2 years. serious studying can be a very frustrating expereince for the dedicated reader. hence the current binge before i start another long drought of actual proper book reading. 9or drowning in the literary equivalent of bilgewater - plot - the 10 year old is so angelic, we can be so certain she's going to heaven that it'[s ok that nshe died in poverty and filth cause really angelic was the really good thing. - fuck off. and hard work is the only key to happyness and always works - fuck off) and my challenge to myself is keeping track of this. and the fun bit of chat and recomendations.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 16, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2015)

Corax said:


> I'm not doing this reading challenge malarky - sometimes I'll get through 3 books in a week, sometimes one will last me a month.  Depends very much on mood, work, and life in general.
> 
> But... I thought this would be the best place to make a recommendation:  Rivers of London
> 
> ...


I like those books.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> I like those books.


Sort of an adult Harry Potter joins the Met. I enjoyed them too.


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Sort of an adult Harry Potter joins the Met. I enjoyed them too.


The most recent one is the second or third book I read this year- but he leaves the city. It was most discombobulating.


----------



## inva (Feb 16, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
*4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester*


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 5. prince of swindlers


6. half the world, joe abercrombie


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 6. half the world, joe abercrombie


Did you like it? I finished it today too


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Did you like it? I finished it today too


yeh, i very much enjoyed it.


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh, i very much enjoyed it.


If you like that kind of stuff, what else would you recommend? I've read Peter Brett, brent weeks and patrick rothfuss recently too and enjoyed them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> If you like that kind of stuff, what else would you recommend? I've read Peter Brett, brent weeks and patrick rothfuss recently too and enjoyed them.


have you read his first books, the blade itself etc?

also, if you haven't read them, you might enjoy fritz leiber's swords series, swords against deviltry etc.


----------



## Corax (Feb 16, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> If we treat 'sometimes' as 'roughly half of the time', that means roughly six months of one book a month, and roughly six of 12 books, equal to 78 books.
> 
> Show-off


Sadly not 

When on holiday, I spend a vast amount of time reading and can get through ~10 books in a couple of weeks - including thick epics such as Alistair Reynolds, Greg Bear etc  (Thank you kindle, you've saved me huge amounts of 'excess luggage' )

When back in the real world, I spend the evening watching Gotham or lightweight entertaining crap like Psych before reading a couple of pages in bed, and then start snoring.  I've been known to wake up with my kindle balanced on my nose.


----------



## braindancer (Feb 17, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber


----------



## Manter (Feb 17, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie 
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith An arkady renko novel.... Which have been a bit meh recently but he's back in his stride. Oligarchs, mafia, oil, amber, street kids, chess prodigies, dead journalists...... It has everything you'd expect


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 17, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 17, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
*5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons. I enjoyed the story and the characters but there were a few inconsistencies which took me out of the suspension of disbelief iyswim*


----------



## marty21 (Feb 18, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly


----------



## xenon (Feb 18, 2015)

Slow start and yeah, I've included a couple of short stories But they were separate individual ebooks.

01/25 Echopraxia - Peter Watts
02/25 Beyond Lies the Wub - Philip K Dick
03/25 The Gun - Philip K Dick
04/25 Axiomatic - Greg Egan


----------



## Kidda (Feb 18, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith 
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.  Love it love it love it. I watched the film last year and the book is (of course) even better. Incredibly dry, and wry, and yet illuminates people and motivations with a single descriptor or phrase. Just brilliant. And I want an elephant.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 18, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
*3/30 *Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation


----------



## MrSki (Feb 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> 1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
> Snip/
> 10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.  Love it love it love it. I watched the film last year and the book is (of course) even better. Incredibly dry, and wry, and yet illuminates people and motivations with a single descriptor or phrase. Just brilliant. And I want an elephant.



I have not read this but really enjoyed 'The Girl that save the King of Sweden' which I think was his follow up.  Must get round to reading it.


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2015)

MrSki said:


> I have not read this but really enjoyed 'The Girl that save the King of Sweden' which I think was his follow up.  Must get round to reading it.


Film is ace too. Apparently Hollywood want to make one now- they shouldn't be allowed to


----------



## MrSki (Feb 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Film is ace too. Apparently Hollywood want to make one now- they shouldn't be allowed to


Hollywood shite on books. 

What film by the way?


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Hollywood shite on books.
> 
> What film by the way?


Of the 100 year old man. http://m.imdb.com/title/tt2113681/. Perfectly captures the surreal nature of the story.


----------



## yield (Feb 19, 2015)

yield said:


> 1. The Steel Remains by Richard K. Morgan. Lightweight fantasy novel could do better.
> 2. Our Final Century by Martin Rees. Depressing look at how not much has changed in the last decade.


3. Lexicon by Max Barry. A strangely compelling thriller and love story. What if there was a secret cabal who knew how to make NLP work.


----------



## Manter (Feb 19, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee. Brilliantly written- but another bleak slice of c20th history. A woman marries a man she has never met in 40s Berlin- him for leave from the eastern front, her for his pension, respectability and a future. Sanctioned by the regime as a sort of breeding programme for nazis. They meet, and fall in love,separate  again, then have to try and survive the war. Very nuanced writing- both are deeply flawed, in some ways appalling characters, he's an anti Semite, she's an opportunist, to start with- but also sympathetic. You come to care about them, while also disapproving of them. They are very human I guess. Clever and interesting book.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 19, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
*
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward*


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 20, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell

*3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis 
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 20, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 20, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


11. Cell - Stephen King 
12. Knots & Crosses - Ian Rankin
13. The Black Book - Ian Rankin


----------



## Manter (Feb 20, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.  Twaddle. But entertaining twaddle.


----------



## rich! (Feb 21, 2015)

rich! said:


> 33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
> 34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
> 35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
> 36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes


37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.


----------



## etnea (Feb 22, 2015)

etnea said:


> 1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running
> 2. Alexander McColl Smith - Bertie Plays the Blues


3. A. L. Kennedy - The Blue Book
I loved this. Haven't read any AL Kennedy before, and her style is so absorbing. The storyline was haunting, and ultimately devastating.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 23, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries

*11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act*


----------



## rich! (Feb 23, 2015)

rich! said:


> 33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
> 34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
> 35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
> 36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
> ...


40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 23, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One


----------



## toggle (Feb 23, 2015)

rich! said:


> Think they're kid-safe. One or two deaths, some sadness, lots of rather entertaining social mores and commentary. It's set in a kind of near-British-Empire and ... yes rather enjoyed it!



and i bhave favourable reports from the lass


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 24, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
*1*1/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
*
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution*


----------



## Greebo (Feb 24, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer


----------



## belboid (Feb 24, 2015)

1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals

7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone

Apparently, austerity is shite, and the troika are bastards.  And it's all about Nominal Unit Labour Costs (+2%)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 25, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two


----------



## 8115 (Feb 25, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.
3/20 In the realm of hungry ghosts: close encounters with addiction, Gabor Mate.


----------



## Me76 (Feb 25, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson

11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull - interesting premise (the story of a bee) and overall good. Just a bit over long while also rushed at the end.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Feb 25, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth (yeh, I know. )


----------



## colbhoy (Feb 25, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
*4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King*


----------



## rich! (Feb 26, 2015)

rich! said:


> 40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre


41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 26, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
*
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 26, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain


----------



## marty21 (Feb 26, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 27, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
*
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust*


----------



## toggle (Feb 27, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


56-71. robret jordan - the wheel of time series. 

yes, the whole fucking thing. because not sleeping and as a result i'm not alive enough to write. starting to realise how much time i was spending studying, it's easy to loose count when you never get to finish a book, and you pick up something to scan through every time you sit down.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2015)

toggle said:


> 56-71. robret jordan - the wheel of time series.
> 
> yes, the whole fucking thing. because not sleeping and as a result i'm not alive enough to write. starting to realise how much time i was spending studying, it's easy to loose count when you never get to finish a book, and you pick up something to scan through every time you sit down.


Enjoy. It is a lot of reading & gets a bit slow around book six but I enjoyed the last couple where a bit more humour is introduced.

Sorry about your sleeping though.


----------



## toggle (Feb 27, 2015)

the characters certainly came to life a little more with the second author's input. I got a little fed up with the listy feel of the new and heroic ways to die versus the miraculous survivals. the journey was definately better than the ending imo.


----------



## rich! (Feb 27, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Enjoy. It is a lot of reading & gets a bit slow around book six but I enjoyed the last couple where a bit more humour is introduced.
> 
> Sorry about your sleeping though.



Is book 6 the one where everyone in the world moves around one place from where they were at the start? And nothing else happens?


----------



## MrSki (Feb 27, 2015)

rich! said:


> Is book 6 the one where everyone in the world moves around one place from where they were at the start? And nothing else happens?


Something like that. It has been a while since I read it.


----------



## treefrog (Feb 27, 2015)

treefrog said:


> Aiming for 25 this year, currently on my 4th:
> A Wife on Gorge River by Catherine Stewart
> Expecting  Better by Emily Oster
> In the shadow of the banyan by Vaddy Radner
> ...


4: The Garden of Evening Mists by Tan Team Eng


----------



## el-ahrairah (Feb 27, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch

last night i discovered that my insomnia has become zopiclone-proof.  still, i got half way through Stalingrad so there is a slight upside.


----------



## Patteran (Feb 28, 2015)

Patteran said:


> 1) Language in the News, Discourse & Ideology in the Press - Roger Fowler.
> 2) Hold Everything Dear, Despatches on Survival & Resistance - John Berger.
> 3) The Continuum Concept - Jean Liedloff


4) The Visual Display of Quantitative Information, Edward Tufte 
5) Selected Poems, Rumi


----------



## spartacus mills (Feb 28, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
*11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
*
Next up: Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes On a Cuff and Other Stories


----------



## Belushi (Feb 28, 2015)

*'Mirror to Damascus'* Colin Thubron (1/24)

A slow start to this year.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 1, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith


----------



## rich! (Mar 1, 2015)

rich! said:


> 40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
> 41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.


42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 1, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


14. Revival - Stephen King


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 1, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
*4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber*


----------



## rich! (Mar 1, 2015)

rich! said:


> 40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
> 41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
> 42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser


43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 1, 2015)

12/50: Ernest Hemingway, The Old Man and the Sea. Beautiful.

13/50: Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 1
14/50: Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 2
I'd read a few of these before but this is all of them.  In terms of content, the early ones, which are mostly little vignettes based on his wartime experiences in the RAF, are the most rewarding and worthwhile.  The later ones are well honed little tales with a very enjoyable gleam of schadenfreude/sadism/black humour, but also a fair bit of misogyny, and a surprising amount of the petty moralising that he's supposed to be so famous for _not _indulging in, in the form of old testament style just-desserts.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 6. half the world, joe abercrombie


7. the fell sword
8. isis book by cockburn
9. crowley book by lachman


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons

*6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville. Excellent thriller.*


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 2, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
*
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves*


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> *14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves*



Good? Some mates who work in publishing raved about it so I've bought it but not picked it up yet.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 2, 2015)

ringo said:


> Good? Some mates who work in publishing raved about it so I've bought it but not picked it up yet.



Yes, very good.
Me76 & QueenOfGoths (iirc) both said how much they enjoyed it so I thought I'd give it a go.
Didn't read too much about it beforehand so I didn't know what the twist in the tale was, it was a real surprise.


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, very good.
> Me76 & QueenOfGoths (iirc) both said how much they enjoyed it so I thought I'd give it a go.
> Didn't read too much about it beforehand so I didn't know what the twist in the tale was, it was a real surprise.



Cheers, I'll try to make sure I avoid any spoilers then


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, very good.
> Me76 & QueenOfGoths (iirc) both said how much they enjoyed it so I thought I'd give it a go.
> Didn't read too much about it beforehand so I didn't know what the twist in the tale was, it was a real surprise.


It wasn't me but funnily enough it is on my list to read, I picked it up in the library today but wasn't sure I was in the right mood for it. Might have to go back tomorrow now and get it


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 2, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror


----------



## Kidda (Mar 2, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo


----------



## Me76 (Mar 2, 2015)

ringo said:


> Cheers, I'll try to make sure I avoid any spoilers then


I think part of the joy of it for me was coming to it with no prior knowledge.  His good!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 3, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
*
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
*
I may have to christen this literary year 'The Year of the ReRead', but I can't help myself. An absolutely wonderful memoir of growing up in Jewish London in the interwar years. A must reread.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 3, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly 

Loving the Bosch series of novels , TV adaptation on Amazon is a pretty good too.


----------



## Kidda (Mar 3, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.  
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller. Brilliant- another book about a curmudgeonly old man in Scandinavia, lost in his past and on the run.... But this guy is an American Jew, and he has rescued a young boy from his mother's killers. Amazingly written, incredibly subtle, at times very funny, but also emotional and tense. I think it may be the best read so far this year..... Though god knows how I will sleep tonight!


----------



## ringo (Mar 4, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck

Loved it. I'd still put it as his third best, after The Grapes Of Wrath and Of Mice And Men, but a real treat to read an epic from him.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 4, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 4, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth (yeh, I know. )

10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

I think I might have underestimated my yearly total.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 5, 2015)

treefrog said:


> 4: The Garden of Evening Mists by Tan Team Eng


5: Trigger Warnings by Neil Gaiman. Having a mercifully very rare episode of sleeplessness tonight so read the whole thing today.


----------



## treefrog (Mar 5, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Yes, very good.
> Me76 & QueenOfGoths (iirc) both said how much they enjoyed it so I thought I'd give it a go.
> Didn't read too much about it beforehand so I didn't know what the twist in the tale was, it was a real surprise.



After reading this I just ordered it myself!


----------



## rich! (Mar 6, 2015)

rich! said:


> 42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser


43. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley


----------



## inva (Mar 6, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
*6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Manter (Mar 6, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai. She's an American-Iranian Jew and writes magical-realism based around the Jewish community in pre-revolutionary Iran and the American diaspora. Very difficult to describe her books- alternately gritty and historical and full of interesting information (there is a genetics disease that only affects Iranian Jews, for example) and dreamy, mystical and surreal. She's virtually unheard of outside the US which is odd as her books are fascinating


----------



## Me76 (Mar 6, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas - another best book for ages.  A young boy who is going for gold in swimming, but something happened that stopped it. Told in time pockets that are all mixed up.  Incredibly insightful, touching and emotional looking at failure and dreams gone sour.  Really really good.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 6, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 7, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 7, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
*
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
*
First time I've read anything by Shirley Jackson, it won't be the last.
Weird mid 20th century American gothic darkness.
I think this would be right up your street ringo


----------



## ringo (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 8, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai


----------



## xenon (Mar 8, 2015)

01/25 Echopraxia - Peter Watts
02/25 Beyond Lies the Wub - Philip K Dick
03/25 The Gun - Philip K Dick
04/25 Axiomatic - Greg Egan
05/25 Hells Angel - Hunter S Thomson


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 8, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
> 2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
> 3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
> 4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell. Fantastic book
> ...



7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon


----------



## rich! (Mar 8, 2015)

rich! said:


> 43. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley


44. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
45. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 8, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


15. Phantom - Jo Nesbo
16. Frost At Christmas - R. D. Wingfield


----------



## ringo (Mar 10, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler

Viewing it purely as a novel I think the end was slightly ruined by the endless listing of data and proselytising. I'm torn because it contained a lot of important points I agreed with, and it was interesting to see that in a bestseller which is being so widely read, but the end of the story got lost in it. Reading through the book club question suggestions at the end I couldn't help thinking that if I was in a book club I'd be talking about that, not some of the finer points of story and morality the book raised.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 7. the fell sword
> 8. isis book by cockburn
> 9. crowley book by lachman


10. revival by stephen king


----------



## idumea (Mar 10, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> 5. Among Others, Jo Walton



6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 10, 2015)

insomnia continues apace.  i've read in under 3 months what i read in over 6 last year.  

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 11, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
*
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 11, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
 12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek

depressing book (although that is for the subject matter not the writing style - privatisation - the railways, utilities, social housing, etc)


----------



## seventh bullet (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> 1. Soviet Cinema: Politics and Persuasion under Stalin - Jamie Miller
> 
> 2. Stalin's Industrial Revolution: Politics and Workers, 1928-1932 - Hiroaki Kuromiya
> 
> 3. Moscow, the Fourth Rome: Stalinism, Cosmopolitanism and the Evolution of Soviet Culture, 1931-1941 - Katerina Clark



4. Radical Islam in the Former Soviet Union - Galina M. Yemelianova

5. Peasants, Rebels, Women and Outcastes: The Underside of Modern Japan - Mikiso Hane

6.  Forces of Production: A Social History of Industrial Automation - David F. Noble


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 13, 2015)

seventh bullet said:


> 4. Radical Islam in the Former Soviet Union - Galina M. Yemelianova



Do you have a PDF of this? cheers


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 13, 2015)

Actually, NVM. There's a kindle edition that I'll strip the DRM from and convert. will upload tonight.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 14, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly


----------



## starfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Ive still to finish my second  I need to pick up the pace a bit.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 14, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead


----------



## rich! (Mar 14, 2015)

44. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
45. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
46. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 14, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 10. revival by stephen king


11. thank you jeeves


----------



## Manter (Mar 15, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements another series of historical murder-mysteries, but grittier than most. Lots of castration and torture.... Set around the Babbington plot that eventually did for Mary Queen of Scots.


----------



## districtline (Mar 15, 2015)

Peter Schneider - Eduard's Homecoming (6/50)
Peter Schneider - Vati (7/50)
Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea (8/50)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 15, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 15, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
*
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 15, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld - murder mystery set in 1909 when Freud visits New York. Was good until the conclusion.


----------



## Manter (Mar 15, 2015)

Me76 said:


> 1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
> 2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
> 3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
> 4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
> ...


I read that last year and agree. It's a very odd ending


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 15, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
*5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)*


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 15, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon

8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter. A good read, looking forward to getting the next two out of the library and ploughing through those. Not too demanding in terms of plot/characters, but full of fascinating detail about Mesolithic life.


----------



## Manter (Mar 15, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements 
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.

Um. 

Usually love him- he's a Jewish American immigrant to Lisbon, writes books that are partly historical about the Jewish community in Portugal, partly about Kabbala, and partly mysteries.   

This one is about a journalist is San Fran who falls in love with his androgyne lodger and is just very, very odd.


----------



## yield (Mar 15, 2015)

yield said:


> 1. The Steel Remains by Richard K. Morgan. Lightweight fantasy novel could do better.
> 2. Our Final Century by Martin Rees. Depressing look at how not much has changed in the last decade.
> 3. Lexicon by Max Barry. A strangely compelling thriller and love story. What if there was a secret cabal who knew how to make NLP work.


4. The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch. Surprisingly satisfying fantasy tale about con artists. Very good laugh out loud funny story in places


----------



## belboid (Mar 16, 2015)

1/31 - 23 Shades of Black - Ken Wishnia
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone

8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.  Disappointingly dull. 
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square. Okay, but not really a 'classic' in my book.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 16, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

Added two and started a third over the weekend.  My car broke down and scuttled my plans so I stayed home and read.  I had planned on going to Omaha to gallery hop and shop at their thrift stores. 

*11/27 Tale of the Body Thief -  Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins*


----------



## idumea (Mar 16, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 16, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 16, 2015)

idumea said:


> 9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
> 10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
> 11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
> 12. Nation, Terry Pratchett


have you got Jack Glass on electronic form m8s

I've been scouring the seven seas in my pirate boat and not finding it. Reviews suggest its Adam Roberts on his quest to set a sci fi story in every genre he can think of lol


----------



## idumea (Mar 16, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> have you got Jack Glass on electronic form m8s
> 
> I've been scouring the seven seas in my pirate boat and not finding it. Reviews suggest its Adam Roberts on his quest to set a sci fi story in every genre he can think of lol


Nope but if you PM me your address I'll post you my copy from work.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 16, 2015)

15/50
Ali Smith - How to be Both

Not sure about the formal experimentation - there seemed to be two stories each moving and interesting enough to have their own novel, but instead linked for reasons only partially explored.

16/50
Karen Joy Fowler - We are all Completely Beside Ourselves

Really excellent - recommend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 16, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 11. thank you jeeves


12. code of the woosters


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 16, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


17.The Rule Of Four - Ian Caldwell and Dustin Thomason


----------



## ringo (Mar 16, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Mar 17, 2015)

1/75. Alan Shandrow - Lenin and the Logic of Hegemony: political practice and theory in the class struggle.
2/75. Ahmet Hamdi Tanpinar - The Time Regulation Institute
3/75. Simon Clarke - Keynesianism, Monetarism and the crisis of the state.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 17, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve


----------



## Kidda (Mar 17, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 18, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
*
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories*


----------



## idumea (Mar 19, 2015)

idumea said:


> 9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
> 10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
> 11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
> 12. Nation, Terry Pratchett



13. Small Change, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman

Very disappointed by both. Both are lacklustre last books in trilogies.


----------



## braindancer (Mar 19, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm


----------



## ringo (Mar 19, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 19, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve
48. Gavin G Smith - Veteran


----------



## spartacus mills (Mar 20, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
*13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft*


----------



## rich! (Mar 21, 2015)

rich! said:


> 44. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
> 45. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
> 46. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.



47. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley


----------



## Manter (Mar 21, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs. Intertwined stories of the fall out from a bank heist in Malaysia and a casino robbery in Atlantic City, told from the perspective of a master criminal-for-hire, the Ghostman.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 22, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
*
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete*


----------



## inva (Mar 22, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
*8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 22, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve
48. Gavin G Smith - Veteran
49. Gav Thorpe - Deliverence Lost
50. Ian Livingstone - Trial Of Champions


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 22, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


18. Blonde - Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 22, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville

*7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill. A little long but very good*


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 23, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
*
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 23, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins  

*13/27 Missing Microbes - Martin J. Blaser, MD *(about antibiotic resistance)
*14/27 Star Trek:  To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox *(bad even by Star Trek book standards.)


----------



## chainsawjob (Mar 24, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell

*5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce*


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.  Disappointingly dull.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.

10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir  -  a jolly good compilation of crime stories set in (shock horror!) Brooklyn. A lot aren't really what I'd call 'noir' but they're good crime fics, nevertheless.  One of the stories has a bit about how this guy turns his paperbacks around on the shelf so no one can read the spines: "Are they porn?" he's asked.  "No, worse than that, they're Star Trek novels"


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> 13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett


bloody communist

(good choice)


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> bloody communist
> 
> (good choice)



Loved it, will be reading all of his hard boiled stuff


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> Loved it, will be reading all of his hard boiled stuff


Red Harvest. man, Red bloody Harvest.  That's all I'm sayin'


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2015)

belboid said:


> Red Harvest. man, Red bloody Harvest.  That's all I'm sayin'



Righto, thanks - just got this from Amazon, four squid including postage:

The Four Great Novels: The Dain Curse; The Glass Key; The Maltese Falcon; Red Harvest - Dashiell Hammett


----------



## belboid (Mar 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> Righto, thanks - just got this from Amazon, four squid including postage:
> 
> The Four Great Novels: The Dain Curse; The Glass Key; The Maltese Falcon; Red Harvest - Dashiell Hammett


ooh, I might have to do likewise!


----------



## rich! (Mar 25, 2015)

ringo said:


> Righto, thanks - just got this from Amazon, four squid including postage:
> 
> The Four Great Novels: The Dain Curse; The Glass Key; The Maltese Falcon; Red Harvest - Dashiell Hammett



That's a fantastic book. Counts as 4 on this thread, of course


----------



## ringo (Mar 25, 2015)

rich! said:


> That's a fantastic book. Counts as 4 on this thread, of course


Of course! [emoji3]


----------



## idumea (Mar 25, 2015)

> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 26, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve
48. Gavin G Smith - Veteran
49. Gav Thorpe - Deliverence Lost
50. Ian Livingstone - Trial Of Champions
51. Norman Cohn - The Pursuit Of The millennium - Revolutionary Millenarians And Mystical Anarchists Of The middle Ages
52. Allan Massie - Augustus
53. Robin Waterfield - Masks Of Mayhem


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly


----------



## Greebo (Mar 26, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
March has been a ridiculously slow month.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 26, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter.

9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter


----------



## pennimania (Mar 26, 2015)

pennimania said:


> 1/50 The Sleep of Reason, C P Snow


2/50 The Gift, Marcel Mauss
3/50 The Accursed Share, Georges Bataille
4/50 Heartburn, Nora Ephron
5/50 I'm Really Worried about my Neck, Nora Ephron
6/50 Penmarric, Susan Howatch,
7/50 Mythologies, Roland Barthes
8/50 Son of Rosemary, Ira Levin, ( reread)


----------



## Manter (Mar 26, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner. Story about a murder in Barcelona just after the civil war. Good story, dire translation.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 27, 2015)

17/50: Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island

Never got round to reading anything of his before but someone lent me this on its way to the charity shop.  Fairly entertaining, but I didn't love it - an 'everything's going to the dogs these days' conservatism and a slight tendency to get stroppy with service industry staff put me off.

18/50: Stewart Lee - The 'If you would prefer a milder comedian, please ask for one' EP

A little transcript of the show, analysed in Lee's own footnotes.  Funny if you like his deconstructive approach to comedy - the more so because it would utterly enrage anyone who already hates him for being clever and a bit smug.


----------



## colbhoy (Mar 27, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
*6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 27, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> 17/50: Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
> 
> Never got round to reading anything of his before but someone lent me this on its way to the charity shop.  Fairly entertaining, but I didn't love it - an 'everything's going to the dogs these days' conservatism and a slight tendency to get stroppy with service industry staff put me off.



I listened to the book on tape.  It was more than a little irritating to hear him read with a British accent when I know he's from Iowa.


----------



## inva (Mar 27, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
*11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens*


----------



## Me76 (Mar 28, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld

14/50 Her, Harriet Lane - the most disappointing ending to a book I've read for a long time.


----------



## yield (Mar 28, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> I listened to the book on tape.  It was more than a little irritating to hear him read with a British accent when I know he's from Iowa.


To be fair Yuwipi Woman he lived in UK from the seventies to the nineties. He recently settled in Norfolk UK


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 28, 2015)

19/50 Ernest Hemingway - The Snows of Kilimanjaro


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 29, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
*
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell*


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 29, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve
48. Gavin G Smith - Veteran
49. Gav Thorpe - Deliverence Lost
50. Ian Livingstone - Trial Of Champions
51. Norman Cohn - The Pursuit Of The millennium - Revolutionary Millenarians And Mystical Anarchists Of The middle Ages
52. Allan Massie - Augustus
53. Robin Waterfield - Masks Of Mayhem
54. Dan Abnett - Know No Fear


----------



## ringo (Mar 30, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Mar 30, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes:  How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox

*15/27 To Engineer is Human:   The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth *(Seriously, Bitch?  You really did THAT 50 pages from the end?)


----------



## el-ahrairah (Mar 30, 2015)

1. Kyme & Priestley, ed. - Tales Of Heresy
2. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - Out Of The Pit
3. Mike Lee - Fallen Angels
4. Steve Jackson & Ian Livingstone - The Warlock Of Firetop Mountain
5. Stella Gibbons - Christmas At Cold Comfort Farm
6. Anne Lecki - Ancillary Justice
7. Rick Pristley - Slaves To Darkness
8. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron
9. Luke Haines - Bad Vibes: Britpop And My Part In its Downfall
10. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.2
11. Marc Gascoigne - The Trolltooth Wars
12. Ian Watson - Chaos Child
13. John French - Ahriman Sorcerer
14. Chiang Yee - The Silent Traveller In London
15. Graham McNeill - A Thousand Sons
16. Richard Saunders - If A Pirate I Must Be - The Story Of Bartholomew Roberts, King Of The Caribbean
17. Steve jackson - Citadel Of Chaos
18. Ian Livingstone - Forest Of Doom
19. Alan Grant & John Wagner - Doomlord: The Deathlords Of Nox
20. Andrew Ward - Football's Strangest Matches
21. Shane McCarthy - All Hail Megatron V.3
22. Aaron Dembski Bowden - The First Heretic
23. Ian Livingstone - City Of Thieves
24. Kent Greenfield - The Myth Of Choice
25. Dan Abnett - Prospero Burns
26. Joe Haldeman - The Forever War
27. Marianne Grabucker - There's A Good Girl: Gender Stereotyping In The First Three Years, A Diary
28. Christian Dunn - Age Of Darkness
29. Ian Livingstone - Deathtrap Dungeon
30. Richard Halliwell - Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay Rulebook
31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve
48. Gavin G Smith - Veteran
49. Gav Thorpe - Deliverence Lost
50. Ian Livingstone - Trial Of Champions
51. Norman Cohn - The Pursuit Of The millennium - Revolutionary Millenarians And Mystical Anarchists Of The middle Ages
52. Allan Massie - Augustus
53. Robin Waterfield - Masks Of Mayhem
54. Dan Abnett - Know No Fear
55. Robert Graves - I, Claudius


----------



## Manter (Mar 30, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean. Story of a family set in 18th century St Petersburg, time of holy fools, Castrati, unimaginable wealth and incredible poverty. Imagined background for a real holy fool, one of the few that's documented in any detail. Loved it, very atmospheric, and wears it's considerable scholarship lightly. Dean wrote the Madonnas of Leningrad- this isn't quite up with that one, but worth a read all the same


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Mar 31, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
*6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together*


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 1, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> 1. The Girl With All The Gifts - M. R. Carey
> 2. Mark Z. Danielewski's House Of Leaves
> 3. The Millionaire's Death Club - Mike Hockney
> 4. The Child Thief - Dan Smith
> ...


19. Cocaine - Dominic Streatfeild


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 3, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
*
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines**
Another book for my Children's Lit course, a YA sci-fi tale. I enjoyed it much more than I expected to


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 3, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> *
> 20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines**
> Another book for my Children's Lit course, a YA sci-fi tale. I enjoyed it much more than I expected to



There's some interesting stuff going on in teen/pre-teen lit, even it all has an "I'm so oppressed" vibe.  Being a teenager and feeling oppressed do seem to go together.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Apr 3, 2015)

31. Steve Jackson - Scorpion Swamp
32. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Nine: The Badab War Part One
33. Alan Bligh - Imperial Armour Volume Ten: The Badab War Part Two
34. Alisdair Alpin MacGregor - The Ghost Book: Strange Hauntings In Britain
35. Ian Livingstone - Caverns Of The Snow Witch
36. Ian Livingstone - Temple Of Terror
37. Anthony Beevor - Stalingrad
38. Christian Dunn - The Best of hammer And Bolter Volume Two
39. Kazuo Ishiguro - When We Were Orphans
40. Mark Smith & Jamie Thompson - Sword Of The Samurai
41. Orlando Figes - Just Send The Word
42. Mark Thompson - Seas Of Blood
43. Ursula Le Guin - The Birthday Of the World
44. Graham McNeill - The Outcast Dead. 
45. Steve Jackson - Demons Of The Deep
46. Antony Beevor - Berlin The Downfall 1945
47. Primo Levi - Moments Of Reprieve
48. Gavin G Smith - Veteran
49. Gav Thorpe - Deliverence Lost
50. Ian Livingstone - Trial Of Champions
51. Norman Cohn - The Pursuit Of The millennium - Revolutionary Millenarians And Mystical Anarchists Of The middle Ages
52. Allan Massie - Augustus
53. Robin Waterfield - Masks Of Mayhem
54. Dan Abnett - Know No Fear
55. Robert Graves - I, Claudius
56. Robert Graves - Claudius The God
57. Christian Dunn - The Primarchs
58. Peter Darville-Evans - Beneath Nightmare Castle


----------



## iona (Apr 3, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks


----------



## Manter (Apr 4, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling) shaping up to be an enjoyable series. This one is a bit gory and complicated, but well written for a detective series.


----------



## idumea (Apr 4, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson 
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling


----------



## marty21 (Apr 4, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.


----------



## idumea (Apr 4, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 4, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher

*9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham. Good, really enjoyed it*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 12. code of the woosters


13. eliphas levi and the french occult revival


----------



## machine cat (Apr 5, 2015)

I've been really shit again this year...

1. Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
2. Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
3. Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
4. The Orchard Keeper - Cormack McCarthy
5. I Couldn't Paint Golden Angels - Albert Meltzer


----------



## colbhoy (Apr 5, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
*7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais*


----------



## iona (Apr 5, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh


----------



## Manter (Apr 5, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling) 
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie. Yes, that Lisa McKenzie. Enjoyed it is the wrong phrase- it was very interesting and thought provoking. It almost doesn't read like a work by an academic as it is accessible, easy to read and you get into it- but it's not a work of popular social history or whatever that category is called because it's got something far too serious to say and references heavy difficult academic works in the full expectation that you'll either be familiar with them or want to look some up. I'm pleased I read it, it has no answers (and is honest about having no answers) but made me think about some stuff in a way it hadn't before.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
*'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 6, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

*17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler 
*
One of the more original portrayals of alien life I've ever read.  Her aliens aren't just humans with alien bodies.
*
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler 
*
A great morality tale about global climate change long before it was a house hold word.


----------



## ringo (Apr 6, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban


----------



## 8115 (Apr 6, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.
3/20 In the realm of hungry ghosts: close encounters with addiction, Gabor Mate.
4/20 Glow, Ned Beauman.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 6, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples


----------



## Greebo (Apr 7, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.  Chick lit with a very nasty little twist right at the end.  Fate vs your own choices and actions vs the actions of others.


----------



## Manter (Apr 7, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie. 
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen. Memoir of a skeverer hasid turned 'heretic' who has to leave his five children behind when he is banished. He runs the unpious website, which is a very interesting place to read around the periphery of Orthodox Judaism. Very interesting- it's a much more fractured and fluid community than it looks from outside- and desperately sad.


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 7, 2015)

Have you read Deborah Feldman's book, Manter? She was part of the Satmar ultra orthodox sect in New York but left it all behind.  Really well written.


----------



## Manter (Apr 7, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Have you read Deborah Feldman's book, Manter? She was part of the Satmar ultra orthodox sect in New York but left it all behind.  Really well written.


Next on the pile! Just started I am forbidden, Anouk markovitz.... It's fiction, but written by an ex satmar. 

I used to live on the edge of a satmar community in Brooklyn and am fascinated by them....


----------



## braindancer (Apr 8, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 8, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
*7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
*


----------



## Kidda (Apr 8, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 8, 2015)

braindancer said:


> 7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather



Being from her home state, I got that book shoved down my throat.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 9, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw*


----------



## braindancer (Apr 9, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Being from her home state, I got that book shoved down my throat.



Lucky you.  I can't say I enjoyed it overly.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 9, 2015)

treefrog said:


> 5: Trigger Warnings by Neil Gaiman. Having a mercifully very rare episode of sleeplessness tonight so read the whole thing today.


6: Complete short stories vol:1 by JG Ballard. 700-odd pages. Hard going.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 9, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky


----------



## Manter (Apr 9, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen. 
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers. It's about the war in Iraq, but told in flashbacks by a returned private. Oddly beautiful, sort of elegiac, but quite savage. There are some amazing images- of a boy dying in an orchard, a little girl trying to pull her grandmother to safety while the platoon that just killed her stand and watch, radioing each other not to shoot. There is a section about halfway through where he seems to let go of his constraints and just let's a stream of consciousness come out, when he is watching his friends swim in the waterhole, and it's incredibly powerful. I just read it in one sitting and now feel a bit unsettled. Not sure I'll sleep...


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 10, 2015)

20/50: Gillian Slovo - Ice Road. 
21/50: Hilary Mantel - Eight Months on Ghazzah Street
22/50: Lorrie Moore - Bark


----------



## Kidda (Apr 10, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al


----------



## spartacus mills (Apr 10, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
*16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution *


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 11, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> 1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
> 2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
> 3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
> 4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
> ...



7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography - Sheila Cassidy


----------



## Me76 (Apr 11, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane

15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse - interesting.  Story of childhood and family that isn't family. 
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward - girlhood, boyhood, family and hurricane Katrina.  Emotional and descriptive with a few real showstopper moments.


----------



## pennimania (Apr 11, 2015)

pennimania said:


> 2/50 The Gift, Marcel Mauss
> 3/50 The Accursed Share, Georges Bataille
> 4/50 Heartburn, Nora Ephron
> 5/50 I'm Really Worried about my Neck, Nora Ephron
> ...


9/50 Material Culture & Mass Consumption, Daniel Miller
10/50 Dies the Fire, S M Stirling
11/50 Beauty and the Contemporary Sublime, Jeremy Gilbert-Rolfe
12/50 Objects of Desire, Adrian Forty


----------



## pennimania (Apr 11, 2015)

Btw, Dies the Fire is absolute twunk. Within a 6 month period some Wicca hippies/ ex US Marines rebuild the world after an EMP, using Tolkien and some extremely dodgy sword fighting tactics 

edited for typos


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 11, 2015)

1.. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham

*10. "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham. Okay though I guessed the ending*


----------



## Kidda (Apr 12, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Apr 12, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
*8/30 Michael Morpurgo - Kaspar: Prince of Cats**


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 13, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
*
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk**


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
*'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)*


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir

11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany

Really quite brilliant.


----------



## Manter (Apr 13, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers. 
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett. Another good high fantasy. Though it's been so long since the last one I was 1/3 of the way through before I had remembered who was who and what was going on....


----------



## treefrog (Apr 14, 2015)

treefrog said:


> 6: Complete short stories vol:1 by JG Ballard. 700-odd pages. Hard going.


7: Jaggy Splinters by Chris Brookmyre


----------



## iona (Apr 14, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter


----------



## Kidda (Apr 14, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al


----------



## Manter (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm having a bit of a reading crisis. I am halfway through three books and dislike the protagonist in all of them. Not in an interesting antihero way, in a fuck off you self indulgent pillock you're doing my head in way. 

So.... What should I read next? Any decent fantasy Pickman's model? We often read the same stuff Me76?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2015)

Manter said:


> I'm having a bit of a reading crisis. I am halfway through three books and dislike the protagonist in all of them. Not in an interesting antihero way, in a fuck off you self indulgent pillock you're doing my head in way.
> 
> So.... What should I read next? Any decent fantasy Pickman's model? We often read the same stuff Me76?


well of the unicorn


----------



## Patteran (Apr 14, 2015)

6) The Social Construction of Reality, Peter Berger


----------



## Me76 (Apr 15, 2015)

Manter said:


> I'm having a bit of a reading crisis. I am halfway through three books and dislike the protagonist in all of them. Not in an interesting antihero way, in a fuck off you self indulgent pillock you're doing my head in way.
> 
> So.... What should I read next? Any decent fantasy Pickman's model? We often read the same stuff Me76?


Salvage the Bones was good.  I enjoyed Barracuda but my friend had the same issue with it that you are having with your current books


----------



## treefrog (Apr 15, 2015)

treefrog said:


> 7: Jaggy Splinters by Chris Brookmyre


8: My Name was Judas by CK Stead. Loved it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 15, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm very good at starting books, very bad at finishing them. I'm going to aim for a conservative 12.


I have started three, yet to finish one


----------



## rich! (Apr 15, 2015)

Catchup post.
1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.
6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan
7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire
8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling
9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire
11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)
17. Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.
18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World
20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
25. Descent, Ken Macleod.
26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer
27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan
29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)
33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.
40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser
43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire
44. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
45. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
46. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
47. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.
48. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
49. Dwarves book 2
50. Dwarves book 3.
51. Dark Elf Trilogy 1 - Homeland, R.A.Salvatore
52. Dark Elf Trilogy 2 - Exile, R.A.Salvatore
53. Dark Elf Trilogy 3 - Sojourn, R.A.Salvatore
54. Icewind Dale 1 - The Crystal Shard, R.A.Salvatore
55. Fate's Gambit - robst (F/F)
56. Retief! Perfect - Keith Laumer
57. The Truth - Terry Pratchett (reread)


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 15, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler 
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler 

*19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler

*


----------



## inva (Apr 15, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
*12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn*


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 16, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy

*8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
*
Jacket blurb: "A heart-rending story of shattered hopes and dreams"  but actually it was better than that suggests, follows four soldiers from different countries in WWI, gets across the futility, and the ineptness, and how random and purposeless death was in the trenches.

Sheila Cassidy, lovely writing if dated in some attitudes, a warm book considering the harrowing subject matter (and not overly religious considering she became a nun later), by an English doctor imprisoned during military coup in Chile.


----------



## treefrog (Apr 16, 2015)

treefrog said:


> 8: My Name was Judas by CK Stead. Loved it.


9: Tu by Patricia Grace. Heartbreaking novel about the 28th Maori Battalion at Monte Cassino. Read it in an afternoon.


----------



## Signal 11 (Apr 16, 2015)

4/15 - The Man Who Changed Everything: The Life of James Clerk Maxwell - Basil Mahon


----------



## marty21 (Apr 17, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 17, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler 
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler 
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler

*21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson*


----------



## rich! (Apr 17, 2015)

1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.
6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan
7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire
8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling
9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire
11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)
17. Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.
18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World
20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
25. Descent, Ken Macleod.
26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer
27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan
29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)
33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.
40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser
43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire
44. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
45. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
46. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
47. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.
48. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
49. Dwarves book 2
50. Dwarves book 3.
51. Dark Elf Trilogy 1 - Homeland, R.A.Salvatore
52. Dark Elf Trilogy 2 - Exile, R.A.Salvatore
53. Dark Elf Trilogy 3 - Sojourn, R.A.Salvatore
54. Icewind Dale 1 - The Crystal Shard, R.A.Salvatore
55. Fate's Gambit - robst (F/F)
56. Retief! Perfect - Keith Laumer
57. The Truth - Terry Pratchett (reread)
58. A Calculated Life, Anne Charnock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 13. eliphas levi and the french occult revival


14. the strain
15. the fall


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 17, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham

*10. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed. A 99p deal on kindle and it was rather good, understated and interesting*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 18, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road*


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 18, 2015)

23/50: Graham Swift - Last Orders
24/50: Richard Flanagan - The Narrow Road to the Deep North
25/50: Giles Milton - Samurai William: The Adventurer Who Unlocked Japan


----------



## Manter (Apr 18, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr. It's that time of year! A load of stuff I pre ordered magically appeared on my kindle! (9 in German- hardly light holiday reading, no idea wtf I was thinking) anyway, this is a Bernie Gunther, #10 I think. He goes to Yugoslavia in search of his lover's father and meets the Uštace. (Spelling?)- scary Croatian fascists. Not the best of the series, but interesting, readable, shines light on interesting little sidebars of WW2 history. Always enjoy a Philip Kerr.


----------



## iona (Apr 18, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> *15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
> *
> First time I've read anything by Shirley Jackson, it won't be the last.
> Weird mid 20th century American gothic darkness.
> I think this would be right up your street ringo



You were right, what a great book, loved it. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 20, 2015)

ringo said:


> You were right, what a great book, loved it. Thanks for the recommendation



Pleased you liked it 
I'm looking forward to reading more of her stuff.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 20, 2015)

ringo said:


> You were right, what a great book, loved it. Thanks for the recommendation





BoatieBird said:


> Pleased you liked it
> I'm looking forward to reading more of her stuff.



My dad put me onto her, he liked the short story by her "The Lottery" it's included in a collection of her short stories that might be worth a look

https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/89723.The_Lottery_and_Other_Stories

I found The Lottery online mind.


----------



## ringo (Apr 20, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> My dad put me onto her, he liked the short story by her "The Lottery" it's included in a collection of her short stories that might be worth a look
> 
> https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/89723.The_Lottery_and_Other_Stories
> 
> I found The Lottery online mind.



Cheers, I just put it into Google and it came straight up 

https://sites.middlebury.edu/individualandthesociety/files/2010/09/jackson_lottery.pdf


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 20, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson

*22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
*
Been cleaning out my backlogged "to read" pile.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 20, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
*
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends*


----------



## Manter (Apr 20, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr. 
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman. Twaddle. One of those ridiculous, overwrought stories where someone does a project somewhere historical and it sheds a light on her life blah blah blah. This time- girl whose mum is in a secure psychiatric unit does project at asylum, flashbacks to flapper who was committed against her will in the 20s. What is annoying is that wiseman can be a good writer- the description of a three month old baby being taken from it's mother was devastating- but she plays fast and loose with chronology and doesn't seem to realise it ends up sounding silly. So one woman experiences 'therapies' that in reality didn't coincide. Maggie Farrell dealt with the same issue so much better.


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 21, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter

11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald 
12/50 Revival - Stephen King


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 21, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
*
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
Wonderful writer. I can't work out why he isn't better known.*


----------



## idumea (Apr 21, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



24. Broken Harbour, Tana French


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 21, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 14. the strain
> 15. the fall


16. night eternal


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 21, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
*
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide *


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 21, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis

*23/27 Pity the Billionaire:  The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank*


----------



## May Kasahara (Apr 23, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King

13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 24, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
*
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods*


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 24, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 16. night eternal


17. mr mercedes


----------



## MrSki (Apr 25, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Snip
> *27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods*



Did you enjoy it? I thought it was a lovely book.


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 25, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Did you enjoy it? I thought it was a lovely book.



Yes, loved it. 
Quirky and funny, but very warm and moving at the same time.
I may have shed a tear or two towards the end


----------



## Belushi (Apr 25, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
*'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)*


----------



## inva (Apr 25, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
*15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 27, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
*
24/27 Villiage Japan:  Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.  *


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 27, 2015)

marty21 said:


> 1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
> 2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
> 3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
> 4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
> ...



Have you ever considered reading something by Michael Connelly?  

You must really be enjoying his work.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Apr 27, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed

*12. "Prayer for the Dead" - James Oswald. A good read, I do enjoy his Insp. McLean series*


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 27, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
*
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
*
The last book I had to read for my children's lit module. 
Very bleak, not a comfortable read. 
It won the 2014 Carnegie medal and I can see why it was a controversial choice.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 27, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Have you ever considered reading something by Michael Connelly?
> 
> You must really be enjoying his work.


 got hooked after the first one so working my way through , 8 to go I think . Tried this with Ed McBain last year but struggled after 10 or so


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 27, 2015)

marty21 said:


> got hooked after the first one so working my way through , 8 to go I think . Tried this with Ed McBain last year but struggled after 10 or so



I think most people read in series of books.  It's a good bet if one book by an author is good, another might be too.


----------



## ringo (Apr 28, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears

I love Ray Mears. I want to go on one of his courses even more now.


----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 29, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)

*14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson*


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 29, 2015)

26/50: Colm Toibin - The Testament of Mary
27/50: Norman Mailer - The Gospel According to the Son
28/50: Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Apr 29, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Villiage Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.* 

25/27 Farm Sanctuary:  Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur  
*
One of the better arguments for veganism I've seen.  Some of the things he describes can only be described as obscene.  Regardless if we continue eating meat, the industrial meat production model has to go.


----------



## ringo (Apr 30, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver

Very talented writer, but obviously battling a monstrous drink problem and failing to recover from divorce when he wrote this lot. I want to read more, but hope some of it was written from a better place.


----------



## braindancer (Apr 30, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine
9/30 - Landed - Tim Pears


----------



## BoatieBird (Apr 30, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)*


----------



## Kidda (Apr 30, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Belushi (May 1, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
*'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)*


----------



## idumea (May 1, 2015)

> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall


----------



## machine cat (May 2, 2015)

1. Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
2. Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
3. Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
4. The Orchard Keeper - Cormack McCarthy
5. I Couldn't Paint Golden Angels - Albert Meltzer

*6. Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said - Philip K Dick*


----------



## marty21 (May 2, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly


----------



## May Kasahara (May 2, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller

14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 2, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald

*13. " Ostland" - David Thomas. Very good, very interesting but not an easy read given the subject matter of Nazi atrocities in Russia during WWII*


----------



## Cerberus (May 2, 2015)

Reckon i'll do 31-40

1.Jonathan Letham - Motherless Brooklyn
2.Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
3.Toni Morrison - Paradise
4.Lorrie Moore - A Gate at the Stairs
5.Don DeLillo - Falling Man
6.Cormac McCarthy - The Road (re-read)
7.Thomas Pynchon - Bleeding Edge
8.David Foster Wallace - Oblivion
9.Jennifer Egan - A Visit From the Goon Squad
10.Miranda July - No One Belongs Here More Than You
11.Don DeLillo - Point Omega
12.Don DeLillo - Cosmopolis
13.Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
14.John Brannigan - Orwell to the Present: Literature in England 1945-2000
15.Jonathan Franzen - Freedom
16.Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back


----------



## Manter (May 3, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon

My holiday reading! Bit heavy..... 27 is set in Africa and Sicily during WWII, 28 in Chernobyl and Moscow just after the reactor fire. Both very, very good. If not exactly cheerful!


----------



## Me76 (May 3, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane

15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse

16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith


----------



## colbhoy (May 4, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
*8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci*


----------



## etnea (May 4, 2015)

1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running
2. Alexander McColl Smith - Bertie Plays the Blues
3. A. L. Kennedy - The Blue Book
4. The Hong Kong writers' circle - Hong Kong gothic
5. Armistead Maupin - Tales of the city


----------



## BoatieBird (May 4, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
*
30/60 - James Sallis -  Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)*


----------



## rich! (May 4, 2015)

1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.
6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan
7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire
8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling
9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire
11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)
17. Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.
18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World
20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
25. Descent, Ken Macleod.
26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer
27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan
29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)
33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.
40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser
43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire
44. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
45. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
46. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
47. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.
48. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
49. Dwarves book 2
50. Dwarves book 3.
51. Dark Elf Trilogy 1 - Homeland, R.A.Salvatore
52. Dark Elf Trilogy 2 - Exile, R.A.Salvatore
53. Dark Elf Trilogy 3 - Sojourn, R.A.Salvatore
54. Icewind Dale 1 - The Crystal Shard, R.A.Salvatore
55. Fate's Gambit - robst (F/F)
56. Retief! Perfect - Keith Laumer
57. The Truth - Terry Pratchett (reread)
58. A Calculated Life, Anne Charnock.
59. Military Mavericks, David Rooney.
60. Teatro Grottesco, Thomas Ligotti.
61. Learning from the Secret Past, ed Dover, Goodman
62. Icewind Dale 2 - Streams of Silver, R.A. Salvatore
63. Icewind Dale 3 - The Halfling's Gem, R.A. Salvatore


----------



## chainsawjob (May 6, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller.



Really enjoyed that book, I thought the film didn't do justice to it's subtlety at all.

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Shela Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller

*9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach*


----------



## May Kasahara (May 6, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> Really enjoyed that book, I thought the film didn't do justice to it's subtlety at all.



Haven't seen the film but I too thought the book was really excellent, not a wasted word there.


----------



## chainsawjob (May 7, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Shela Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach. Very thorough, well considered, bit repetitive (but then biographies often are), yeah interesting.

*10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson *Romance and history ( 19th century Cornish mining/farming) by numbers, with everything spelled out, and very clunky dialogue, bit Enid Blyton-ish, all ends very happily ever after.


----------



## billy_bob (May 7, 2015)

29/50: Joshua Ferris - To Rise Again at a Decent Hour
30/50: Nigel Slater - Toast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 7, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas*1

14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billigham. Another  police procedural thriller but I do like them and the Tom Thorne series is a good example of them*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 9, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
*
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home*


----------



## Manter (May 9, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman. Fantasy, never read him before. Style a bit like the Left Hand of God- bleak, post-plague world, bit difficult to work out what is going on, slightly odd protagonist.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 9, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
*
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)*
An absolutely beautiful book, but also incredibly sad in places. It really was a different world.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Belushi (May 9, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
*'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)*


----------



## Manter (May 9, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell. Fantasy binge continues.


----------



## marty21 (May 10, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly


----------



## ringo (May 11, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 11, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.* 
*
25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur 

*26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser*

It looks like I've hit my quota for the year.  I'll either have to stop reading or set a new goal.


----------



## BoatieBird (May 11, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
*
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 13, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham

*15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham. Easy to read but not as enjoyable as the other books of his I've read.*


----------



## marty21 (May 13, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer


----------



## Manter (May 13, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell. Just got really into it and now run out of series! Next one in 2016. Grrr


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill

15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.


----------



## ringo (May 14, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread


----------



## billy_bob (May 14, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.



Stuffed with people who are pretty much totally dislikeable, but nevertheless:




			
				Nick Carraway said:
			
		

> Gatsby believed in the green light, the orgastic future that year by year recedes before us. It eluded us then, but that’s no matter—tomorrow we will run faster, stretch out our arms farther ... So we beat on, boats against the current, borne back ceaselessly into the past.



Some books you just wish you could read for the first time again.


----------



## rich! (May 14, 2015)

1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.
6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan
7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire
8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling
9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire
11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)
17. Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.
18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World
20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
25. Descent, Ken Macleod.
26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer
27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan
29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)
33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.
40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser
43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire
44. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
45. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
46. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
47. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.
48. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
49. Dwarves book 2
50. Dwarves book 3.
51. Dark Elf Trilogy 1 - Homeland, R.A.Salvatore
52. Dark Elf Trilogy 2 - Exile, R.A.Salvatore
53. Dark Elf Trilogy 3 - Sojourn, R.A.Salvatore
54. Icewind Dale 1 - The Crystal Shard, R.A.Salvatore
55. Fate's Gambit - robst (F/F)
56. Retief! Perfect - Keith Laumer
57. The Truth - Terry Pratchett (reread)
58. A Calculated Life, Anne Charnock.
59. Military Mavericks, David Rooney.
60. Teatro Grottesco, Thomas Ligotti.
61. Learning from the Secret Past, ed Dover, Goodman
62. Icewind Dale 2 - Streams of Silver, R.A. Salvatore
63. Icewind Dale 3 - The Halfling's Gem, R.A. Salvatore
64. Mathias Thulmann 1 C. L. Werner
65. Mathias Thulmann 2 C. L. Werner
66. Mathias Thulmann 3 C. L. Werner
67. Lockwood & Co 1 - The Screaming Staircase, Jonathon Stroud
68. Charlie Wilson's War, George Crile
69. Konrad 1 David Ferring


----------



## idumea (May 14, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



28. Mutant Message Down Under - the worst book I have read in some years. Only read it because I was staying over on a friends' floor and that was the only book I could find and I had insomnia. I was so full of anger at the end.

29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert


----------



## imposs1904 (May 15, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
*7/52 *Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)

*16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)*


----------



## braindancer (May 15, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine
9/30 - Landed - Tim Pears
10/30 - Red Winter - Dan Smith


----------



## marty21 (May 15, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly


----------



## BoatieBird (May 17, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
*
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands*


----------



## idumea (May 17, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault


----------



## inva (May 17, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
*19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 18, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
*
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)*


----------



## idumea (May 18, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault

*31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault*


----------



## spartacus mills (May 18, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
*17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf*


----------



## iona (May 18, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi
8/20 The Son - Jo Nesbo


----------



## imposs1904 (May 19, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
*
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze*


----------



## marty21 (May 20, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
*
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman*


----------



## belboid (May 20, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany

*12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change*


----------



## imposs1904 (May 20, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
*
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Kidda (May 20, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
20/30 A Storm of Swords 1 by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Manter (May 20, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell. 
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler

Books 1 and 2 great- complex, exciting, well written. 3rd book a bit limp and 'they all lived happily ever after'


----------



## marty21 (May 21, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly


----------



## imposs1904 (May 21, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
*
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 21, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham

*16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride. I really did enjoy this crime thriller and it was compelling at times but also rather, well very, OTT and at one point I did wonder if the author had gone too far*


----------



## etnea (May 22, 2015)

etnea said:


> 1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running
> 2. Alexander McColl Smith - Bertie Plays the Blues
> 3. A. L. Kennedy - The Blue Book
> 4. The Hong Kong writers' circle - Hong Kong gothic
> 5. Armistead Maupin - Tales of the city



6. Isabelle Allende - Ripper
7. Margaret Attwood - Stone Mattress


----------



## Greebo (May 22, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich


----------



## Belushi (May 22, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
*'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)*


----------



## inva (May 23, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
*20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon*


----------



## billy_bob (May 23, 2015)

31/50: Howard Jacobson - J

Anyone else? (not this year obviously, or it'd be on here already...)

One of the oddest books I've read in a while and I'm not sure whether I like it or not. You certainly don't warm to or even care about the fate of any of the characters. But considering how done-to-death dystopian futures are, this one's pretty original and the simultaneous menace and mundanity of it is quite effectively unsettling.


----------



## Signal 11 (May 25, 2015)

5/15 - They Had A Dream: The Story of African-American Astronauts - J. Alfred Phelps


----------



## imposs1904 (May 25, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
*
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 17. mr mercedes


18. megatherion: the magickal world of aleister crowley


----------



## 8115 (May 25, 2015)

I've fallen behind a bit. Two bad books put me off. Back on the horse!


----------



## rich! (May 25, 2015)

1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.
6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan
7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire
8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling
9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire
11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)
17. Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.
18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World
20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
25. Descent, Ken Macleod.
26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer
27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan
29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)
33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.
40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser
43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire
44. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
45. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
46. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
47. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.
48. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
49. Dwarves book 2
50. Dwarves book 3.
51. Dark Elf Trilogy 1 - Homeland, R.A.Salvatore
52. Dark Elf Trilogy 2 - Exile, R.A.Salvatore
53. Dark Elf Trilogy 3 - Sojourn, R.A.Salvatore
54. Icewind Dale 1 - The Crystal Shard, R.A.Salvatore
55. Fate's Gambit - robst (F/F)
56. Retief! Perfect - Keith Laumer
57. The Truth - Terry Pratchett (reread)
58. A Calculated Life, Anne Charnock.
59. Military Mavericks, David Rooney.
60. Teatro Grottesco, Thomas Ligotti.
61. Learning from the Secret Past, ed Dover, Goodman
62. Icewind Dale 2 - Streams of Silver, R.A. Salvatore
63. Icewind Dale 3 - The Halfling's Gem, R.A. Salvatore
64. Mathias Thulmann 1 C. L. Werner
65. Mathias Thulmann 2 C. L. Werner
66. Mathias Thulmann 3 C. L. Werner
67. Lockwood & Co 1 - The Screaming Staircase, Jonathon Stroud
68. Charlie Wilson's War, George Crile
69. Konrad 1 David Ferring
70. The Goblin Emperor, Katherine Addison
71. The Three Body Problem, Cixin Liu
72. The Dark Between The Stars, Kevin J Anderson
73. Design as Art, Bruno Munari

(Three of the last 4 are Hugo award shortlists- the Addison may well get my vote)


----------



## billy_bob (May 26, 2015)

8115 said:


> I've fallen behind a bit. Two bad books put me off. Back on the horse!



Show off. Isn't it enough to take the reading challenge like everyone else, without boasting about doing it whilst on horseback?


----------



## 8115 (May 26, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Show off. Isn't it enough to take the reading challenge like everyone else, without boasting about doing it whilst on horseback?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (May 26, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser

*28	  The Unnatural Inquirer -  Simon R. Green
29	  Article 5 - Kristen Simmons
30	  Cowed:  The  Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes*


----------



## Manter (May 26, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler

Easy reading fantasy. Perfectly enjoyable, not remarkable.


----------



## marty21 (May 27, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly


----------



## Belushi (May 27, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
*'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)*


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2015)

I am halfway through the new Kate Atkinson. Omigod I love the way she writes. Every page has a startling word or phrase.... 'She ran her finger over the silver frame, intending fondness but finding dust' 

Love it. 

That is all


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly

some of you may have noticed a couple of Michael Connelly books on my list 
Have read the whole Bosch series this year - once I got started I just kept getting more  

I think I can move on now


----------



## idumea (May 28, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault

32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest


----------



## Me76 (May 29, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith

19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn - story about a travelling show family. Had moments but was a bit clunky overall.


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
*'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)*


----------



## BoatieBird (May 31, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
*
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
*
I sort of enjoyed Transition, but it was a little too far over into sci-fi territory for me to say I loved it.
The Irvine Welsh was OK for an easy, fairly entertaining holiday read, but Trainspotting it ain't.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 18. megatherion: the magickal world of aleister crowley


19. the pike


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 1, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
*
36/60 - Annie Proulx - Bad Dirt: Wyoming Stories Vol. 2*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 1, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 19. the pike


20. the shrinking of treehorn


----------



## ringo (Jun 1, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh

I'm not as charitable as BoatieBird , I thought it was shit. He pulled it out of the bag for Skag Boys, but with it reinforced my opinion that he's good at idiots getting fucked up on drugs, shit in his attempts to capture the zeitgeist.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 2, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride

*17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville. Brilliant, not an easy read at all but brilliant. I could be quite evangelical about this book

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2009/jul/05/twelve-stuart-neville-review
*


----------



## Manter (Jun 2, 2015)

Belushi said:


> 'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
> 'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
> 'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
> 'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
> ...


What was that like?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 20. the shrinking of treehorn


21. daughter of hounds


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 3, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 21. daughter of hounds


22. treehorn's treasure


----------



## Kidda (Jun 3, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
20/30 A Storm of Swords 1 by George R.R. Martin
21/30 A Storm of Swords 2 by George R.R. Martin


----------



## Greebo (Jun 3, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> 20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin



It's been a while since I read that, but I recall that as a really dark book.  It reminded me a Falkner.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 4, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson

*11.Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman*


----------



## Me76 (Jun 4, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane

15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse

16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn

20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck - glad I read this as it is beautifully written, if completely depressing. It's taken me ages to get through as it was my bath reading and I kept napping instead of reading.  Wtf is the end about though????


----------



## ringo (Jun 4, 2015)

Me76 said:


> 20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck - glad I read this as it is beautifully written, if completely depressing. It's taken me ages to get through as it was my bath reading and I kept napping instead of reading.  Wtf is the end about though????



Do you mean when Rose of Sharon offers her breast milk to the starving stranger? It symbolises mercy, kindness and regrowth and has been used extensively in art:










*Roman Charity* (Latin _*Caritas romana*_; Italian _*Carità Romana*_) is the exemplary story of a woman, Pero, who secretly breastfeeds her father, Cimon, after he is incarcerated and sentenced to death by starvation. She is found out by a jailer, but her act of selflessness impresses officials and wins her father's release.


----------



## idumea (Jun 4, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest

33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton


----------



## Manter (Jun 4, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson. Amazing. Just read it twice over in quick succession. It's a companion to life after life and takes one of Ursula's brothers and follows him through the war. Incredible imagery, both funny and sad, often on the same page: really brings the bomber command to life, and the passages about raids, bailing out, dog fights etc are incredibly real. I cried a few times. And as so often in her books there is a twist that makes you question everything. It's difficult to review without sounding pretentious, as she is very clever and experiments with the book form, and references to other books, themes.... While still writing a fantastic story about one family that really makes you care about them.


----------



## etnea (Jun 5, 2015)

1. Haruki Murakami - What I Talk about when I Talk about Running
2. Alexander McColl Smith - Bertie Plays the Blues
3. A. L. Kennedy - The Blue Book
4. The Hong Kong writers' circle - Hong Kong gothic
5. Armistead Maupin - Tales of the city
Click to expand...
6. Isabelle Allende - Ripper
7. Margaret Attwood - Stone Mattress

8. Joanna Kavenna - The Ice Museum


----------



## ringo (Jun 5, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell

Two books into this series and it's already getting a bit samey. There's no mention of a pale horseman in it either.


----------



## toggle (Jun 5, 2015)

Now where was I on this?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 5, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
*'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)*


----------



## toggle (Jun 5, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


72 - 77. GRR Gartin - Game of thrones series.
78. CJ Cherryh - Cyteen
79. Terry pratchett - Thud
80. Terry pratchett - Jingo
81. Terry pratchett - The last hero
82. Terry pratchett - snuff
83. Terry pratchett - Eric
84. Terry pratchett - hatfull of sky
85. Terry pratchett - wintersmith
86. Terry pratchett - Guards, Guards
87- 89 - Peter F hamilton - Night Dawn triolgy
90. Peter F hamilton - second chance at eden
91. Terry pratchett - making money
92. Grr Martin - tales of dunk and egg
93. grr martin - wild cards
94. bernard Cornwell - sharpe's tiger
95 - 97. Lm Mongomery - Emily of new moon series
98-102 - LM montgomery - 1st 4 of the Anne series
103. Terry pratchett - The long earth
104. John Angarrack - Scart l'errups
105. Cj Cherryh - 40,000 in Gehenna
106. GRR martin - the ice dragon
107. Virginia Blum - flesh wounds
108. David Evans - How to writ a better thesis
109. GRR martin - windhaven
110. Thornhill and Palmer - a natural history of rape
111. John Cleland - Fanny Hill
112. Daniel Defoe - Moll flanders




I'll add the rest laters


----------



## Me76 (Jun 5, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane

15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse

16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck

21/50 Us, David Nicholls - I do love him. I like the fact he writes flawed characters as even though he makes you laugh and like them, you see the imperfections that you can relate to. But even though this book is about a marriage breakup, it still leaves you feeling warm.


----------



## districtline (Jun 6, 2015)

Fareed Zakaria - The Future of Freedom: Illiberal Democracy at Home and Abroad (1/50)
Hans Fallada - Alone in Berlin (2/50)
Thomas Bernhard - Die Ursache (3/50)
Uwe Timm - Midsummer Night (4/50)
Peter Schneider - The Wall Jumper (5/50)
Peter Schneider - Eduard's Homecoming (6/50)
Peter Schneider - Vati (7/50)
Ernest Hemingway - The Old Man and the Sea (8/50)
*Peter Schneider - Couplings (9/50)
Samuel Taylor Coleridge - The Rime of the Ancient Mariner (10/50)
Peter Schneider - ...schon bist du ein Verfassungsfeind (11/50)
Saul Bellow - Dangling Man (12/50)*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 7, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge

I gave that writer a fair chance and he's done it again - cheating by using deus ex machina to get rid of a difficult-to-write character.  I get the feeling that he had a couple of really good interesting plot ideas, started to commit them to paper (or at least his word processing software) but suddenly lost interest about a third of the way through.  Then, short of time and money, threw in a load of technical stuff as a makeweight, ditto changed narrative approach (1st to 3rd person and back again FFS!) several times, and sent it to his publisher with umpteen Hail Marys (or equivalent) that he'd get away with it yet a-fucking-gain.


----------



## Kidda (Jun 9, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
20/30 A Storm of Swords 1 by George R.R. Martin
21/30 A Storm of Swords 2 by George R.R. Martin
22/30 Satan's Choice by Lorne Campbell and Peter Edwards


----------



## ringo (Jun 10, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon


----------



## marty21 (Jun 10, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 10, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11.Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman

*12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth*


----------



## ffsear (Jun 10, 2015)

1. Belly of the beast - Forrest J. Fegert
2. Tail end Charlies - John Nichol
3. A higher Call - Adam Makos
4. Lie in the dark and listen -  Wing commander Ken Rees
5. The last British Dambuster - George Johnny Johnson
6. Home Run: Escape from Nazi Europe - John Nicol
7. Luck and the Lancaster: Harry Yates
8. Catching the Wolf of Wallstreet - Jorden Belfort
9. Mosquito to Berlin : Story of a pathfinder - Bertie Boulter
10. The first and the last - Adolf Galland
11. Combat Crew: Diary of a b-17 gunner -John Commer
12. My War - The true experiences of a b-17 pilot in WW2
13. Striking through clouds:  The war diary of no. 514 Squadron - Simon Hepworth
14. Into Thin Air: A personal account of the Everest Disaster. - Jon Krakauer


----------



## Belushi (Jun 10, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
*'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)*


----------



## idumea (Jun 11, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

Belushi said:


> *Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)*



Any good? My family lived there for 300 years, I want to go and see the street where they lived this year. Anything in there about the Jewish diamond trade? Seems most of my lot were in that until my skint great Grandfather came to London and the rest were killed in the death camps.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 11, 2015)

ringo said:


> Any good? My family lived there for 300 years, I want to go and see the street where they lived this year. Anything in there about the Jewish diamond trade? Seems most of my lot were in that until my skint great Grandfather came to London and the rest were killed in the death camps.



Yes! I found it interesting and he covers the diamond trade and the Jewish community


----------



## ringo (Jun 11, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Yes! I found it interesting and he covers the diamond trade and the Jewish community



Nice one, I'll get a copy, thanks


----------



## marty21 (Jun 11, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell


----------



## idumea (Jun 12, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall

35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson


----------



## idumea (Jun 12, 2015)

Greebo said:


> 1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
> 2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
> 3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
> 4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
> ...



Momo was one of my fav books years ago. Thanks for reminding me of its existence!


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2015)

32/50: John Waters - Carsick: John Waters Hitchhikes Across America

Daft and diverting, but hardly the literary equivalent of his best film work.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
*
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 13, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.

16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 13, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
*
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin*


----------



## inva (Jun 13, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
*22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett*


----------



## rich! (Jun 13, 2015)

1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
5. End of the Road, ed Jonathan Oliver.
6. A Natural History of Dragons, a Memoir by Lady Trent, Marie Brennan
7. Discount Armageddon, Seanan McGuire
8. Queen Victoria's Book of Spells, ed Ellen Datlow and Terri Windling
9. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 3.
10. Midnight Blue-Light Special, Seanan McGuire
11. The Beautiful Thing That Awaits Us All, Laird Barron
12. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 2.
13. City of Bones, Cassandra Clare
14. Midnight at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
15. Exiles at the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker
16. Never Alone, Never Again, Bored Beyond Belief (f/f)
17. Quest for the Well of Souls, Jack Chalker.
18. Sigrid Ellis & Michael Damien Thomas eds, Queers Dig Time Lords
19. Andrew Roberts ed, Great Commanders of the Medieval World
20. Nathan Ballingrud, North American Lake Monsters.
21. Inside the House of Money, Steven Drobny.
22. Sea of Ghosts, Alan Campbell.
23. Lafayette O'Leary The Time Bender, Keith Laumer
24. Art of Hunting, Alan Campbell
25. Descent, Ken Macleod.
26. Lafayette O'Leary The World Shuffler, Keith Laumer
27. Lafayette O'Leary The Shape Changer, Keith Laumer
28. Kings Blades 1 The Gilded Chain, Dave Duncan
29. Kings Blades 2 Lord of the Fire Lands
30. Kings Blades 3 Sky of Swords
31. Zero to One, Peter Thiel & Blake Masters
32. Kings Blades 4 Impossible Odds (which might be #5)
33. Kings Blades 5 Jaguar Knights
34. The Tropic of Serpents, Marie Brennan (sequel to A Natural History of Dragons, and equally excellent)
35. Half a King, Joe Abercrombie.
36. Best of British Fantasy 2013, ed Steve Haynes
37. Another HP fanfic.
38. Another HP fanfic.
39 Mintzberg on Management, Henry Mintzberg.
40. A Delicate Truth, John le Carre
41. The Eighth Court, Mike Shevdon.
42. Flashman and the Angel of the Lord, George Macdonald Fraser
43. Half-Off Ragnarok, Seanan McGuire
44. The Mammoth Book of Awesome Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
45. Paragon Lost, Dave Duncan.
46. Meditations in Green, Stephen Wright
47. Dwarves, book 1, Markus Heitz.
48. Mammoth Book of Seriously Comic Fantasy, ed Mike Ashley
49. Dwarves book 2
50. Dwarves book 3.
51. Dark Elf Trilogy 1 - Homeland, R.A.Salvatore
52. Dark Elf Trilogy 2 - Exile, R.A.Salvatore
53. Dark Elf Trilogy 3 - Sojourn, R.A.Salvatore
54. Icewind Dale 1 - The Crystal Shard, R.A.Salvatore
55. Fate's Gambit - robst (F/F)
56. Retief! Perfect - Keith Laumer
57. The Truth - Terry Pratchett (reread)
58. A Calculated Life, Anne Charnock.
59. Military Mavericks, David Rooney.
60. Teatro Grottesco, Thomas Ligotti.
61. Learning from the Secret Past, ed Dover, Goodman
62. Icewind Dale 2 - Streams of Silver, R.A. Salvatore
63. Icewind Dale 3 - The Halfling's Gem, R.A. Salvatore
64. Mathias Thulmann 1 C. L. Werner
65. Mathias Thulmann 2 C. L. Werner
66. Mathias Thulmann 3 C. L. Werner
67. Lockwood & Co 1 - The Screaming Staircase, Jonathon Stroud
68. Charlie Wilson's War, George Crile
69. Konrad 1 David Ferring
70. The Goblin Emperor, Katherine Addison
71. The Three Body Problem, Cixin Liu
72. The Dark Between The Stars, Kevin J Anderson
73. Design as Art, Bruno Munari
74. Konrad 2.
75-79. Monarchies of God 1-5 Paul Kearney
80. Terry Pratchett reread.
81. Another Harry Potter ff.
82. Voyage of the Basilisk, Marie Brennan


----------



## Belushi (Jun 14, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
*'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)*


----------



## toggle (Jun 14, 2015)

rich! said:


> 1. Dan Simmons, The Rise of Endymion.
> 2. Kameron Hurley, The Mirror Empire
> 3. Helene Wecker, The Golem and the Djinni
> 4. GRR Martin & Gardner Dozois eds, Dangerous Women, Part 1.
> ...



what's the salvatore stuff like? someone tried to convince me to read some a few years back and i never got round to it.


----------



## rich! (Jun 14, 2015)

toggle said:


> what's the salvatore stuff like? someone tried to convince me to read some a few years back and i never got round to it.


If you read them in world chronology you can see he ended up a quite good writer. But the first ones he wrote were a bit pants.  Enjoyed them, though.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 15, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane

15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse

16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls

22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King


----------



## spartacus mills (Jun 16, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf
*21 Gyorgy Faludy: My Happy Days in Hell
22 Tibor Cseres: Cold Days*


----------



## idumea (Jun 16, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson

36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 16, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville

*18. Kolymsky Heights - Lionel Davidson. I did enjoy this but at times it was like reading a book that had been translated, slightly stilted. He really did lead you into a the world of Siberia though*


----------



## Greebo (Jun 16, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 17, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11.Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth

*14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
*
Brilliant, just brilliant.  Jennifer Worth also very enjoyable, if harrowing at times.


----------



## districtline (Jun 17, 2015)

Heinrich Mann - Professor Unrat (13/50)
Owen Jones - The Establishment (14/50)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 22. treehorn's treasure


23.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jun 17, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons
30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes

*31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin  --* Further proof that Libertarians with a political agenda should not be writing Science Fiction.  Wasn't Ayn Rand proof enough?  It has the required billionaire hero and spends more than the required time extolling the virtues of Libertarianism.  In this particular case, a society where a person is incorporated at birth and their shares sold off to investors, who fund their education in exchange for dividends.  Its has the flimsiest of plots, held together with cardboard cutout characters.  These two couldn't write a female character if you shoved an entire box of tampons up their ass.   I'd like to kill the authors in the face for ripping me off for $7.99.


----------



## idumea (Jun 17, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



37. Wolves, Simon Ings


----------



## braindancer (Jun 17, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine
9/30 - Landed - Tim Pears
10/30 - Red Winter - Dan Smith
11/30 - On the yard - Malcom Braly


----------



## idumea (Jun 18, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings

38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 23. View attachment 72814


24. finders keepers


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 19, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
*
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
*
Wonderful. The sort of book that stays with you for a long time.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 20, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
*'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 20, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. Kolymsky Heights - Lionel Davidson 

*19: "The Girl with all the Gifts" - M.R. Carey. Excellent, a zombie thriller but much more!*


----------



## idumea (Jun 20, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



39. Bête, Adam Roberts


----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 21, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
*
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin*


----------



## Belushi (Jun 22, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
*'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson

17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin

Caught up at last! Thank goodness.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jun 24, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> *36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
> *
> Wonderful. The sort of book that stays with you for a long time.



I agree  It really reinvigorated my love for reading.


----------



## ringo (Jun 24, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> I agree  It really reinvigorated my love for reading.


Looks good, just ordered a copy


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 25, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
*
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day*


----------



## Chuff (Jun 25, 2015)

*Patrick Rothfuss* is stil making me wet for the next novel- possibly the best thing i have ever read (its so simple , but layered)
I have spent the last year reading every fantasy fiction I could find and feel geeky;
recommend:
Joe Abercrombie- love his intimacy with gore and depravity and the ability to characterise villians
Scott Lynch - the lies of Locke lamora from the gentleman bastards series
Peter Brett- the second book is a bit of an effort but stick with it
Brandon sanderson (start with mistborn) good female characters
Raymond E Feist (obviously)
Terry Goodkind - easy reading but engaging
P Tempest=- engaging first book
Mark Lawrence (Dark and delicious trilogy)
John Gwynn- standard fantasy fare with a touch of something extra
and of course Brandon Sanderson who is a bloody master storyteller
luke Scul (bit pulpy)

sci-fi
Hannu Rajaniem- fractal series
John Meaney
veronica Roth (yes the film was shit)
ian McDonald - I can'r rate this guy high enough, he rings the imagination of kipling to wierd  start with hydrabad days or planes runner series
Blake Crouch (wayward pines 3 books rawk)
John Scalzi
John varley titan trilogy still one of my classic trilogies
Octavia Butler (what a fucking amazing woman)


----------



## Me76 (Jun 28, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton - really sweet and lovely book.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 28, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.


----------



## colbhoy (Jun 28, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
*9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jun 29, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
*
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
*
The * now indicates books I'm reading for my next OU module - 20th Century Literature - which starts in October.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2015)

33/50 Jonas Jonasson - The 100 year old man who climbed out of a window and disappeared
34/50 Rebecca Hunt - Everland


----------



## inva (Jun 30, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
*24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary*


----------



## ringo (Jun 30, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon

24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
Another great collection of short stories. Found the fanciful short about the devil a bit weak, but that might be because she's so good at the cowboy/Wyoming stuff I want all of her writing to be about that.

25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai

Incredible. Dark, twisting and paranoid, a brilliant writer.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 30, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson

19. *"The Windup Girl" - *Paolo Bacigalupi. Excellent, really enjoyed it


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 1, 2015)

6/15 - The Coming Insurrection - The Invisible committee


----------



## Belushi (Jul 1, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
*'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)*


----------



## idumea (Jul 2, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings
38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer
39. Bête, Adam Roberts

40. Authority, Jeff Vandermeer


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 4, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19.  "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi

*20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham. Not bad*


----------



## inva (Jul 5, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
*26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood*


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 5, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf
21 Gyorgy Faludy: My Happy Days in Hell
22 Tibor Cseres: Cold Days
*23 Dambudzo Marechera: Black Sunlight
24 Jose Saramago: Blindness*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 5, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 5, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 24. finders keepers


25. ss-gb


----------



## idumea (Jul 6, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings
38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer
39. Bête, Adam Roberts
40. Authority, Jeff Vandermeer

41. Season to Taste: Or How To Eat Your Husband, Natalie Young


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 6, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door*


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 7, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11.Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14.In Cold Blood – Truman Capote

*15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins

*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 8, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
*
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 8, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 25. ss-gb


26. sting of the drone


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly


----------



## pennimania (Jul 8, 2015)

13/50 The King Must Die - Mary Renault (reread)
14/50 The Wide, Wide World - Susan Warner
15/50 The Worm Ouroboros - E.R. Eddison
16/50 Live and Let Die - Ian Fleming (there is an Ouroboros connection here, which I'm interested in, but it's so stylishly written ANYWAY)
17/50 The Rider of the White Horse - Rosemary Sutcliff
18/50 Station Eleven - Emily St John Mandel
19/50 A Game of Thrones - George R R Martin


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 11, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
*
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard**


----------



## Kidda (Jul 11, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
20/30 A Storm of Swords 1 by George R.R. Martin
21/30 A Storm of Swords 2 by George R.R. Martin
22/30 Satan's Choice by Lorne Campbell and Peter Edwards
23/30 A Feast for Crows by George R.R. Martin
24/30 Saga Vol 5 by Brian K Vaughan and Fiona Staples


----------



## Signal 11 (Jul 11, 2015)

7/15 - The Meaning Of Freedom - Angela Y. Davis


----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2015)

dipping into lots of poetry - Fleur Adcock is superb  - eg Knife-play - rather keen on James Elroy Flecker this week - To A Poet A Thousand Years Hence a bit clunky to modern ears, but he used to live in Lewisham so can be forgiven for many things


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 12, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin

18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis. What a great book, never heard of it or him before but it was gripping and absorbing. Recommended to anyone else who doesn't really understand chess.


----------



## ringo (Jul 13, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak

Thanks for the heads up Belushi , a great read but absolutely heart breaking. Ever since I did my family tree and found out that my family lived in Amsterdam for 300 years up until the end of the 19th century working in the traditional Jewish trade of diamond cutters, I've been labouring under the delusion that they were wealthy diamond traders living a very comfortable life. I wondered why my great great grandfather would have left that to live in Spitalfields working in the cigar rolling factory for the Rothschilds and living in their tenement building in dire poverty. 

It seems though that having fled various oppressive pogroms the Ashkenazi Jews settled in Amsterdam because it was the only place they were not actively targeted, but even there were still banned from holding any normal job or from joining a guild, so had to work for a barely survivable pittance as cutters without having access to the great wealth they saw at close hand. 

In my family tree I have the dates and place of murder, mostly Auschwitz, of virtually my entire family during the Holocaust, including little girls the same age as my daughters. To read the details of how they struggled to survive for so long and were then beaten and brutally oppressed by the Nazis before being shipped off to their deaths was devastating. Makes me even more proud of my Great grandfather for fighting the fascists at Cable Street.

Planning a trip to Amsterdam now, I have to go and see where they lived now that I have a few addresses.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 14, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside*


----------



## idumea (Jul 14, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



42. Mutants: On Genetic Variety and the Human Body. Armand Leroi.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 14, 2015)

1. Eleanor Catton - The Luminaries
2. Ian Fleming - You Only Live Twice
3. Ian Fleming - The Man With the Golden Gun
4. Ian Fleming - Octopussy and the Living Daylights
5. Lucia Berlin - Where I Live Now: Stories 1993-1998
6. Grace McCleen - The Offering
7. Joe Sacco - Bumf
8. Ernest Hemingway - Green Hills of Africa
9. Chuck Thompson - Better Off Without 'Em: A Northern Manifesto for Southern Secession
10. NoViolet Bulawayo - We Need New Names
11. Charles Dickens: Tale of Two Cities
12. Ernest Hemingway, The Old Man and the Sea.
13. Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 1
14. Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 2
15. Ali Smith - How to be Both
16. Karen Joy Fowler - We are all Completely Beside Ourselves
17. Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
18. Stewart Lee - The 'If you would prefer a milder comedian, please ask for one' EP
19. Ernest Hemingway - The Snows of Kilimanjaro[
20. Gillian Slovo - Ice Road.
21. Hilary Mantel - Eight Months on Ghazzah Street
22. Lorrie Moore - Bark
23. Graham Swift - Last Orders
24. Richard Flanagan - The Narrow Road to the Deep North
25. Giles Milton - Samurai William: The Adventurer Who Unlocked Japan
26. Colm Toibin - The Testament of Mary
27. Norman Mailer - The Gospel According to the Son
28. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time
29. Joshua Ferris - To Rise Again at a Decent Hour
30. Nigel Slater - Toast
31. Howard Jacobson - J
32. John Waters - Carsick: John Waters Hitchhikes Across Americaft and diverting
33. Jonas Jonasson - The 100 year old man who climbed out of a window and disappeared
34. Rebecca Hunt - Everland

35. Charles Dickens - The Old Curiosity Shop
[Oscar Wilde: 'One must have a heart of stone to read the death of Little Nell without laughing']


----------



## marty21 (Jul 14, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 14, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham

*21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly. Not as compelling as some  of his other books but still good*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 14, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton

24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 15, 2015)

.


----------



## inva (Jul 16, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood
*27/51 - Cécile is Dead by Georges Simenon
28/51 - The Tall Dark Man by Anne Chamberlain
29/51 - This Is Not It by Lynne Tillman*


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 16, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins

*16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage*


----------



## colbhoy (Jul 17, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
*10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 26. sting of the drone


27. the magicians of the golden dawn: a documentary history of a magical order, 1887-1923


----------



## spartacus mills (Jul 17, 2015)

ringo said:


> 25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
> 
> Incredible. Dark, twisting and paranoid, a brilliant writer.



Superb! I've got 'Seibo Down Below' and 'War and War' in the 'to read' pile.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 19, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
*
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando**


----------



## Me76 (Jul 19, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy - really well written about a woman suffering from dementia and a mystery from her past. Sad but good.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 20, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons
30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes

31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin

*32 The Painter - Peter Heller
33  Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
*
Got bogged down on this last Anne Rice book.  Essentially she spent more than a thousand pages of 7 pt type just to leave the ending off for the next wordy, thousand page doorstop.  At least she stopped writing Angel books.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 27. the magicians of the golden dawn: a documentary history of a magical order, 1887-1923


28. half a war


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
*
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman*


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.


----------



## braindancer (Jul 21, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine
9/30 - Landed - Tim Pears
10/30 - Red Winter - Dan Smith
11/30 - On the yard - Malcom Braly
12/30 - The Goldfinch - Donna Tarrt

Well off track with my reading this year - I suspect I'll be falling somewhat short of my target.  Not unrelated to the fact that I am firmly on track for my ambitious cycling target...  you can't win 'em all.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 21, 2015)

belboid said:


> *16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman*



Is it a patch on To Kill a Mockingbird?


----------



## belboid (Jul 21, 2015)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Is it a patch on To Kill a Mockingbird?


a somewhat grubby, poorly stitched patch....

It's more interesting than good, as an insight into how the novel was developed. Atticus is, arguably, a more complex character here, but we're told that rather than shown it, iyswim.  It's not brilliantly structured, and can get rather preachy, but it does have some excellent sections, and really nice turns of phrase.  As a first draft, it has definite potential!


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 21, 2015)

belboid said:


> a somewhat grubby, poorly stitched patch....
> 
> It's more interesting than good, as an insight into how the novel was developed. Atticus is, arguably, a more complex character here, but we're told that rather than shown it, iyswim.  It's not brilliantly structured, and can get rather preachy, but it does have some excellent sections, and really nice turns of phrase.  As a first draft, it has definite potential!



I've had my doubts that Harper Lee really wanted this released.  There's a lot of people who accuse her caregivers of exploiting her.  After selling a million copies, its certainly put some money in someone's pockets.


----------



## Belushi (Jul 21, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
*'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)*


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 22, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage

*17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 22, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice

*36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 24, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis

19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 25, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist*


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
*
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?**


----------



## Belushi (Jul 26, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
*'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)*


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy		
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole

27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins - a few of my friends had read this and given me very mixed reviews. I liked it. Story was a bit obvious but the writing structure helped make it more interesting.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 26, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> *45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist*


What did you think?


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 26, 2015)

Me76 said:


> What did you think?



I enjoyed it very much.
I love a book that transports you to another time and place (in this case 17th century Amsterdam) and this did it very well.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 27, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
*
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross*


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson. Harmless detective novel set in 50s Nottingham Hill. Bit clichéd but enjoyable enough
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie. Last of the shattered sea trilogy. As good as the others
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg. Norwegian son of polish holocaust survivors traces his parents' stories by travelling backwards from their life in provincial Norway to the camps, trying to understand them, and the burden of memory, along the way. First chapter was pretty hard going (because it was dull, not because it was harrowing) but then it became compelling, never sensationalist, and quiet fascinating
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge. A sort of series in a sci-Fi theme... Enjoyable, not great or anything but surprisingly diverting


----------



## Manter (Jul 27, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie. 
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg. 
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge. 
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh. Fascinating book about neurosurgery and the practise of medicine in general. Very scathing about politicians and NHS management, very honest about his own motivations and feelings, while at the same time endearingly self aware and dismissive of his own pomposity. Sometimes wish he would go into a bit more detail- he started to talk about how the brain is just goo and electrons and yet this produces feelings and them suddenly stopped and said 'but it's far too complicated to think about so I just got on with the operation'.... I wanted him to follow his thought path! But on the plus side he wears his learning lightly, and it's a very interesting but still easy read. Fascinating book.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jul 27, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance

*37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes:  A Theory - Aaron James
39 Prudence:  Gail Carriger*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 27, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly 

*22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham. An enjoyable easy read which is what I wanted*


----------



## idumea (Jul 28, 2015)

> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...




43. The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat, Oliver Sacks
44. Gilgamesh, trans. Stephen Mitchell
45. Agamemnon, Aeschylus , trans. Robert Fagles


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.


----------



## belboid (Jul 29, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman

*17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets*


----------



## Manter (Jul 29, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh. 
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle. Above average mystery about a serial killer in Florence


----------



## toggle (Jul 29, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



113. waltr jon williams - voice of the whirlwind
114. melissa gira grant - playing the whore
115. megan tyler - selling sex short
116. iain banks - player of games
117. pratchett - lords and ladies
118. pratchett - feet of clay
119. pratchett - hogfather
120. pratchett - raising steam
121. pratchett - dodger
122. pratchett - last continent
123. pratchett - reaper man
124. pratchett - strata
125. pratchett - dark side of the sun
126. pratchett - men at arms
127. mackintosh/barrett - the anti social family
128 RA salvatore -  homeland
129 RA salvatore -  exile
130. RA salvatore - sojourn
131. grr martin - world of ice and fire
132. paul de silva - how to write a lot
133. pratchett - carpe ugulum
134. pratchett - maurice
135. pratchett - pyramids
136. pratchett - soul music
137. pratchett - world of poo




bit of a pratchett fest. i'm probably going to finish re reading his complete works by the end of the year. it's light, easy and a nice contrast from the academic stuff on feminism or 19th century liberalism and the Victorian fiction


----------



## Manter (Jul 30, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead. Quite old now but a book about refugees and migrants. Useful/interesting clarifications on how the definitions have changed and how people are one then the other in the course of 'processing'


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer - really really awesome book. About grief and mental health and family.  Just great.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 31, 2015)

Me76 said:


> 28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer - really really awesome book. About grief and mental health and family.  Just great.





I've downloaded this but not read it yet, had half a mind to read it on holiday, but perhaps I'll try something a bit more cheerful!


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I've downloaded this but not read it yet, had half a mind to read it on holiday, but perhaps I'll try something a bit more cheerful!


Although it has those themes it really isn't depressing. There are sad moments, but its actually quite uplifting and funny in parts. Well I found it like that anyway.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jul 31, 2015)

Maybe I'll give it a go then.
I've got the latest Roy Grace book from Peter James, and Caitlin Moran's How To Be a Woman to get through first though.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 31, 2015)

36/50 Andrea Levy - Fruit of the Lemon
37/50 Neil Young - Waging Heavy Peace


----------



## inva (Jul 31, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood
27/51 - Cécile is Dead by Georges Simenon
28/51 - The Tall Dark Man by Anne Chamberlain
29/51 - This Is Not It by Lynne Tillman
*30/51 - The Complete Short Stories by Franz Kafka
31/51 - The Great Recession: Profit cycles, economic crisis - a Marxist view by Michael Roberts*


----------



## Manter (Jul 31, 2015)

Me76 said:


> Although it has those themes it really isn't depressing. There are sad moments, but its actually quite uplifting and funny in parts. Well I found it like that anyway.


I have it to read too. Sounds good


----------



## Me76 (Jul 31, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> Maybe I'll give it a go then.
> I've got the latest Roy Grace book from Peter James, and Caitlin Moran's How To Be a Woman to get through first though.


How To Be A Woman is a great read.  I might re do that soon actually.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead. 
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler. Pretty bleak novel about murder and child abuse, and a detective with dissociative personality disorder.


----------



## toggle (Aug 1, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



138. Piper Kerman - orange is the new black
140. Iain banks - consider phlaebus
141. pratchett - fifth elephant
142. pratchett - wyrd systers
143. Mel starr - unquiet bones
144. mel starr corpse in st andrews chappel
145. obrian, hayes, carpenter - the politics of sex trafficing

and i'm currently sulking cause I can't find e-books of bell hooks or some stuff on islamic feminism.


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 2, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers*


----------



## Kidda (Aug 3, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
20/30 A Storm of Swords 1 by George R.R. Martin
21/30 A Storm of Swords 2 by George R.R. Martin
22/30 Satan's Choice by Lorne Campbell and Peter Edwards
23/30 A Feast for Crows by George R.R. Martin
24/30 Saga Vol 5 by Brian K Vaughan and Fiona Staples
25/30 Wannabe in my gang? by Bernard O'Mahoney


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 4, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf
21 Gyorgy Faludy: My Happy Days in Hell
22 Tibor Cseres: Cold Days
23 Dambudzo Marechera: Black Sunlight
24 Jose Saramago: Blindness
*25 Owen Hatherley: Landscapes of Communism – A History Through Buildings
26 Endre Prakfalvi: Architecture of Dictatorship: The Architecture of Budapest Between 1945 And 1959
*


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler. 
50. The red Eagles- David Downing. Entertaining puff about Russians trying to steal atomic materials from the Americans during ww2. Pretty short, but quite well written escapism, with the requisite twist


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry. Sub Dan Brown twaddle


----------



## ringo (Aug 5, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson ~ I think this is on a par with Neuromancer; a clever, insightful and visionary guess at our development and use of near future technologies combined with a great story.
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson ~ Perfect holiday reading, managing to be both well written and funny as well as a page turning thriller. Will be reading more of her work. Have you read this one BoatieBird? - might be up your street.


----------



## belboid (Aug 5, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets

*19/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her*


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2015)

ringo I think Kate Atkinson is a complete genius. Her two most recent books are very different to the Jackson Brodie books, but are outstanding.


----------



## ringo (Aug 5, 2015)

Manter said:


> ringo I think Kate Atkinson is a complete genius. Her two most recent books are very different to the Jackson Brodie books, but are outstanding.


I'd been meaning to read her before but hadn't got round to it, will be getting more. I don't usually go for crime/thrillers but it seemed like a good bet for 20p for holiday reading. Her non Brodie books look a bit more high brow, hope they have the same sense of humour.


----------



## Manter (Aug 5, 2015)

ringo said:


> I'd been meaning to read her before but hadn't got round to it, will be getting more. I don't usually go for crime/thrillers but it seemed like a good bet for 20p for holiday reading. Her non Brodie books look a bit more high brow, hope they have the same sense of humour.


Yes- they are very sly.... She says deadpan things which are just brilliant


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 7, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
8/30 Michael Morpurgo - Kaspar: Prince of Cats*
*9/30 E.P. Thompson - The Making Of The English Working Class*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 7, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara


----------



## Manter (Aug 7, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry. 
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler. Nearly didn't read it as read a review on Amazon and their was a spoiler about her sister and I thought it sounded utterly ridiculous. But someone in this thread liked it, so I did- and it's good! Funny, wry, interesting, the slightly bizarre stuff is lightly written so you don't spend loads of time distracted by it. Really good.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 7, 2015)

1. Hunger Games - Suzanne Collins
2. Catching Fire - Suzanne Collins
3. Mockingjay - Suzanne Collins
4. The Orchard Keeper - Cormack McCarthy
5. I Couldn't Paint Golden Angels - Albert Meltzer
6. Flow My Tears, The Policeman Said - Philip K Dick

*7. Perdido Street Station - China Miéville (Re-read)
8. The State of the Art - Iain M Banks (Re-read)
9. Don Camillo and the Devil - Giovanni Guareschi
10. The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time - Mark Haddon
11. Post Office - Charles Bukowski
12. Hear the Wind Sing - Haruki Murakami
13. Pinball - Haruki Murakami*


----------



## Kidda (Aug 8, 2015)

1/30 Inferno by Dan Brown
2/30 Saga by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
3/30 Tales of the city by Armistead Maupin
4/30 Rapture by Jd Robb
5/30 Saga Vol 2 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
6/30 Chew by John Layman and Rob Guillory
7/30 Kick-ass by Mark Millar and John Romita Jr
8/30 The Godfather by Mario Puzo
9/30 The Sicilian by Mario Puzo
10/30 The Last Don by Mario Puzo
11/30 Saga Vol 3 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
12/30 Omerta by Mario Puzo
13/30 Saga Vol 4 by Brian Vaughan and Fiona Staples
14/30 Fools Die by Mario Puzo
15/30 Sex Criminals Vol 1 by Matt Fraction and Chip Zdarsky
16/30 COWL Vol 1 by Kyle Higgins et al
17/30 Chew Vol 2 by John Layman and Rob Guillory
18/30 Transmetropolitan by Warren Ellis et al
19/30 A Clash of Kings by George R.R. Martin
20/30 A Storm of Swords 1 by George R.R. Martin
21/30 A Storm of Swords 2 by George R.R. Martin
22/30 Satan's Choice by Lorne Campbell and Peter Edwards
23/30 A Feast for Crows by George R.R. Martin
24/30 Saga Vol 5 by Brian K Vaughan and Fiona Staples
25/30 Wannabe in my gang? by Bernard O'Mahoney
26/30 Dead man running by Martin McGartland


----------



## toggle (Aug 9, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



146. rebecca solint - men explain thigns to me
147. julie otsuka - when the emperor was devine
148. mel starr - trail of ink
149. pratchett - small gods
150. mel starr - tainted coin
151. mel starr - the abbots agreement
152. amy tan - the joy-luck club
153. mel starr - unhallowed ground
154. pratchett - theif of time
155. pratchett - fifth elephant
156. pratchett - witches abroad
157. pratchett - monstrous regiment
158. valerie frankel - winter is coming
159. cherie matrix - the female expereince of pornography
160. pratchett - johnny and the bomb
161. pratchett - johnny and the dead
162. pratchett - only you can save mankind


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 9, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
*
23. "The Martian" - Andy Weir. I enjoyed it but didn't find it compelling*


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 10, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
*
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan*


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 11, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp

*18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography
*
Lovely book, very interesting and impressive man, modest and human, good at self-analysis.  Especially enjoyed his early life (poverty, Kennington, workhouse, getting into show-biz, family circumstances), and the time around the second world war, when he became seen as unpatriotic and a communist sypmathiser (in the US).


----------



## ringo (Aug 11, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 11, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger

*40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer *(A supposed classic on the topic of animal rights, but I found it a lessor work than a number of other, less well-known books.)
*41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton*


----------



## marty21 (Aug 11, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> *
> 23. "The Martian" - Andy Weir. I enjoyed it but didn't find it compelling*


I enjoyed that a lot ! Looking forward to the movie !


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 11, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 28. half a war


29. aha!


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler. 
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker. Atmospheric, set in Hong Kong and Shenzen. There is a murder but it's incidental.... It's mostly social commentary. Really enjoyed it (though every character seemed remarkably damaged...)


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 13, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
*
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie*


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 13, 2015)

ringo said:


> 28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson ~ Perfect holiday reading, managing to be both well written and funny as well as a page turning thriller. Will be reading more of her work. Have you read this one BoatieBird? - might be up your street.



No, I haven't read any of her stuff but I keep meaning to.
I might start with this one, thanks for the recommendation


----------



## Manter (Aug 13, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker. 
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
Her new series set in east London. Mysteries, with PIs as central characters, but mostly interesting about gentrification and the tension of the communities living together. I'm enjoying them.


----------



## ringo (Aug 14, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> No, I haven't read any of her stuff but I keep meaning to.
> I might start with this one, thanks for the recommendation



I'd send you mine but whoever had it before it went to the charity shop I got it from bent the spine back and it fell apart as I was reading it. Spent the last 200 pages holding it together hoping not to lose any pages. Crimes against books


----------



## ringo (Aug 14, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle. Don't know why I stopped reading Doyle after Paddy Clarke Ha Ha Ha but at least now I have some to catch up on. Didn't realise quite what this was when I started it, but enjoyed the charge through the Irish struggle, even when it was tough reading.


----------



## iona (Aug 14, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi
8/20 The Son - Jo Nesbo
9/20 The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 15, 2015)

belboid said:


> *20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her*



Is it good? I think she's brilliant, but I often find comedians' books don't live up to their performed material.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 16, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman - beautiful!


----------



## inva (Aug 16, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood
27/51 - Cécile is Dead by Georges Simenon
28/51 - The Tall Dark Man by Anne Chamberlain
29/51 - This Is Not It by Lynne Tillman
30/51 - The Complete Short Stories by Franz Kafka
31/51 - The Great Recession: Profit cycles, economic crisis - a Marxist view by Michael Roberts
*32/51 - The Failure of Capitalist Production: Underlying Causes of the Great Recession by Andrew Kliman
I'd been meaning to read this one since it came out a few years ago, really very good I thought.*


----------



## Signal 11 (Aug 17, 2015)

8/15 - The Character Of Physical Law - Richard P. Feynman


----------



## belboid (Aug 17, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Is it good? I think she's brilliant, but I often find comedians' books don't live up to their performed material.


I have fairly few such books to compare it to, in that regard. If you've heard her bbc shows, then a lot of this will already be familiar. But there was enough new stuff, and it's all more than well enough written for it to be a very enter stinking three or four hours of reading.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 17, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian" 

*24. "The Great Zoo of China" - Matthew Reilly. Utter, utter rubbish but just the kind of mind-numbing no thought book I needed at the time!!*


----------



## ringo (Aug 18, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.


----------



## billy_bob (Aug 18, 2015)

38/50: Andrea Levy - Never far from nowhere
39/50: Simon Donald - Him off the Viz


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb. Book two of fitz and the fool. Fantastic. 
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan. First book in new sage. Good, two different stories that intertwine, but not brilliant. Kind of easy reading.


----------



## colbhoy (Aug 18, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
*11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy*


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 19, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp
18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography

*19. The Long Firm – Jake Arnott*


Gangsters and gay culture in 1960s London, Kray twins era, enjoyable.


----------



## Manter (Aug 19, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb. 
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan. 
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal. I love Meera Syal. I love that she writes funny books that also have something to say. This is about surrogacy, identity, ageing,  first and second generation immigrants, relationships.... But is also an easy, funny read
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler. More decent fantasy


----------



## belboid (Aug 20, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her

*21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism*

A fine cocktail, with a base of Kondratieff, a measure of Negri and a twist of Jimmy Wales, stirred with a unicorns horn. You can probably see where the problem with it lies.


----------



## toggle (Aug 20, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



163. iain banks - against a dark background
164. pratchett - nights watch
165. pratchett - the truth
166. pratchett - folklore of the diskworld
167. robin hobb - willfull princess and the piebald prince
168. pratchett - interesting times
169. m Smyth - prision rape
170. Amy Tan - the bonesetters daughter
171. pratchett - masquerade
172. pratchett - sourcery
173. pratchett - moving pictures
174. pratchett - mort
175. the feminist porn book
176. pratcett - the colour of magic
177. pratchett - the light fantastic
178. pratchett - equal rights


and in typical fashion, it bloody would be some of pro and anti censorship of porn stuff that is absolutely refusing to delete off my kindle. ffs, go away. some of it has bloody multiplied, there's 3 copies of one that won't fucking delete. ffs.

the pratchett fest is almost done and i'll need to find something else as very light reading to stop some of the other stuff completely doing my head in. some more nice easy fantasy, I think. and perferably (looking at you grr martin as an example) something that is a rape free zone.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Aug 21, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
8/30 Michael Morpurgo - Kaspar: Prince of Cats*
9/30 E.P. Thompson - The Making Of The English Working Class
*10/30 Angela Carter - Black Venus*


----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 21, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp
18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography
19. The Long Firm – Jake Arnott

*20. Before I go to Sleep – S J Watson*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly

*25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride- good solid police thriller with engaging  characters and storyline.*


----------



## Patteran (Aug 23, 2015)

I'd forgotten about this thread.

7) Communal Luxury, Kristin Ross
8) Racecraft, Karen & Barbara Fields
9) Buying Time, Wolfgang Streeck
10) Unforgiving Years, Victor Serge
11) The Communist Hypothesis, Alain Badiou


----------



## ringo (Aug 24, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf


----------



## marty21 (Aug 24, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.


----------



## Manter (Aug 24, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal. 
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim pears. Atmospheric and bleak story about British radio officers embedded with partisans in the Balkans in ww2


----------



## Belushi (Aug 25, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
*'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)*


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 29. aha!


30. the red tree


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Aug 25, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger
40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer
41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton

*42 Breaking Point - Kristal Simmons
43 Blythewood - Carol Goodman * A blatent rip-off of Harry Potter, which is itself a blatent rip-off.  All's fair in war and writing.


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2015)

]1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle. Psychological thriller about a woman whose twin is murdered by a stalker and who then starts to experience the same thing. V good, tense story. Though her boyfriend doesn't have a personality- oddly badly drawn character when the reta of the characters in the book are complex and convincing.


----------



## ringo (Aug 26, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee


----------



## Manter (Aug 27, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon. About post ww2 Venice, a war crimes investigator goes to see his mother and discovers that she is proposing to marry a collaborator. Not as good as his other, like the good German, a bit too involved and self consciously clever. But still head and shoulders above lots of the ww2 type stories


----------



## Me76 (Aug 28, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy		
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle


----------



## Greebo (Aug 29, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio
24/60 Rest Urlaub - Tommy Jaud


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 30, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
*
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth*


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio
24/60 Rest Urlaub - Tommy Jaud
25/60 Oma Krause: Oder Der Untergang Preussens in Anekdoten - Georg Lentz


----------



## Me76 (Aug 30, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling


----------



## Me76 (Aug 31, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy		
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas - I really like his writing.  There's a lot of resentment and anger and in this one nothing much really happens.  But I liked it.


----------



## toggle (Aug 31, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



163. joe abercrombie - half the world
164. peter f hamilton - judas unchained
165. peter f hamilton - pandoras star
166. Iain banks - use of weapons
167. Iain banks - against a dark background
168. bernard cornwell - sharpe's havoc
169. pratchett - guards, guards
170. rachael moran - paid for
171.pratchett - nights watch
172. bernard Cornwell - sharpe's fortress

joe abercrombie is definately one of my new favourite authors.


----------



## Manter (Aug 31, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon. 
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer. Latest in series about alcoholic Afrikaans Hawk (murder detective). It's all about an adultery website, published just before the Ashely Maddison thing happened


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 2, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
*
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun*


----------



## yield (Sep 3, 2015)

yield said:


> 1. The Steel Remains by Richard K. Morgan. Lightweight fantasy novel could do better.
> 2. Our Final Century by Martin Rees. Depressing look at how not much has changed in the last decade.
> 3. Lexicon by Max Barry. A strangely compelling thriller and love story. What if there was a secret cabal who knew how to make NLP work.
> 4. The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch. Surprisingly satisfying fantasy tale about con artists. Very good laugh out loud funny story in places


5. The Lost Tomb by Kent Weeks. An interesting mix of Archaeology and Anthropology. KV5 and its exploration. The first found Egyptian family mausoleum.
6. Economics: The User's Guide by Ha-Joon Chang. A good introduction to the main schools of economics by the Oxford Korean economist. Learnt a lot.
7. Altai by Wu Ming. Sequel to Q. Inspirational but too short by far. If only my history lessons at school had been this good.


----------



## ringo (Sep 3, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 3, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm very good at starting books, very bad at finishing them. I'm going to aim for a conservative 12.


Nine months in, I have yet to complete a single book  

I listen to a lot of podcasts, alright?!


----------



## iona (Sep 4, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi
8/20 The Son - Jo Nesbo
9/20 The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
10/20 The City & The City - China Miéville


----------



## belboid (Sep 4, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism

*22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web*


----------



## Belushi (Sep 6, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
*'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)*


----------



## Manter (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer. 
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin. I keep reading books about the Balkans during ww2 by accident. This one was good- antihero, abwehr, murder of a German officer and a female ustaše. Some deranged SS officer and suitably subtle partisans thrown in.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 7, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 7, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
8/30 Michael Morpurgo - Kaspar: Prince of Cats*
9/30 E.P. Thompson - The Making Of The English Working Class
10/30 Angela Carter - Black Venus
*11/30 John Boler, Ken Worpole - Hackney Half Term Adventure
12/30 Stephen Witt - How Music Got Free*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Sep 8, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger
40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer
41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton
42 Breaking Point - Kristal Simmons
43 Blythewood - Carol Goodman

*44 Ravenclyffe* - Carol Goodman
*45 Ranger Confidential:  Living, Working, and Dying in the National Parks* - Andrea Lankford  (proof that there's some seriously stupid people roaming in our national parks.)


----------



## marty21 (Sep 9, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford


----------



## marty21 (Sep 10, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed Mcbain


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 30. the red tree


31. mandrake
32. we will rise again


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 11, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
*
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina*


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 11, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp
18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography
19. The Long Firm – Jake Arnott
20. Before I go to Sleep – S J Watson

*21. Slumdog Millionaire – Vikas Swarup
*
Very enjoyable, not as harrowing as I expected, always hopeful.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn - I didn't read it when it came out because I get all 'don't want to follow the herd' with stuff like that. Then I bought it about a year ago because it was on offer for 99p.  Didn't read it then because if there is a book with a film already out, I'll try to watch the film first, then you can never be disappointed by the film being worse than the book.  I really wish I had read this without knowing the plot though.  It was a great read with me knowing, but I can't imagine what it would be like to get the shock fresh. It kind of reminded me of The Talented Mr Ripley, although with a bit more psycho!


----------



## MrSki (Sep 12, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> 1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
> 2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
> 3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
> 4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
> ...


I read 'Six Suspects' by Vikas Swarup & would recommend it.


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 12, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
*12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King*


----------



## iona (Sep 12, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi
8/20 The Son - Jo Nesbo
9/20 The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
10/20 The City & The City - China Miéville
11/20 The Peripheral - William Gibson


----------



## Me76 (Sep 13, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy		
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling - really enjoying rereading these


----------



## Greebo (Sep 14, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio
24/60 Rest Urlaub - Tommy Jaud
25/60 Oma Krause: Oder Der Untergang Preussens in Anekdoten - Georg Lentz
26/60 Snuff - Terry Pratchett
27/60 Das tapfere Aufsnchneiderlein - Bernd Eilert
28/60 Hans mein Igel und der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren - Bernd Eilert
29/60 Der falsche Froschkoenig - Emanuel Bergmann
30/60 Haensel und Gretel XXL - Arne Nannestad


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 14, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
*
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman**


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 14, 2015)

40/50: Chris Donald - Rude kids: the inside story of Viz
41/50: John Lloyd and Jon Canter: Afterliff
42/50: Ernest Hemingway - Fiesta: the sun also rises


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain


----------



## ringo (Sep 14, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 31. mandrake
> 32. we will rise again


33. elephants and castles


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 14, 2015)

marty21 said:


> 1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
> 2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
> 3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
> 4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
> ...


what did you think of ice?


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 15, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
8/30 Michael Morpurgo - Kaspar: Prince of Cats*
9/30 E.P. Thompson - The Making Of The English Working Class
10/30 Angela Carter - Black Venus
11/30 John Boler, Ken Worpole - Hackney Half Term Adventure
12/30 Stephen Witt - How Music Got Free
*13/30 John Quail - The Slow Burning Fuse: The Lost History of the British Anarchists*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> what did you think of ice?


 enjoyed it - McBain is very formalaic - but I guess he invented the formula - lots of red herrings etc - you don't always guess the baddie.


----------



## toggle (Sep 16, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


173. Joe Abercrombie - half a man
174. jessica valenti- full frontal feminism
175. Bernard Cornwell - sharpe's prey
176. octavia butler - wild seed
177. owen jones - chavs
178. cj cherryh - downbelow station
179. susan faludi- backlash
180. Amy Tan - saving fish from drowning
181. bernard cornwell - sharpe's trafalgur
182. bernard cornwell - sharpe's rifles
183. Sarah song - justice, gender and the politics of multiculturalism

last one is interesting. looks at how cultural tradition is accepted as a justification for discrimination or abuse of women. gives examples of some cultural traditions that are based in historical enforcement of patriarchy in a community by European colonialism and where the tradition doesn't appear to exist anywhere other than as the excuse in court. and that the evidence of a cultural tradition is far more readily accepted where it is patriarchal, than when it isn't. the result is reduced legal support and protection for minority women.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin. 
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi. I suspect some of the problem with this was the translation...but I struggled with it. Story of a man whose mother was a Filipino maid in Kuwait and his father the son of the house. Follows him in Manila then Kuwait. But seemed not to get below the surface and all the characters were either idiots or deeply unpleasant. Very odd book.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin. Book 2 following the man from Berlin. Pretty dark, interesting story. Antihero becomes more of a hero really.... Anyone who likes Kerr, Furst etc would probably enjoy these


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 16, 2015)

1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
5/30 Karl Marx and Frederick Engels - The German Ideology (students edition)
6/30 Roger Mais - The Hills Were Joyful Together
7/30 Isaac Julien - Riot
8/30 Michael Morpurgo - Kaspar: Prince of Cats*
9/30 E.P. Thompson - The Making Of The English Working Class
10/30 Angela Carter - Black Venus
11/30 John Boler, Ken Worpole - Hackney Half Term Adventure
12/30 Stephen Witt - How Music Got Free
13/30 John Quail - The Slow Burning Fuse: The Lost History of the British Anarchists
*14/30 Ashton Gibson with Charles Lewis - A Light In The Dark Tunnel*


----------



## belboid (Sep 16, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> *12/30 Stephen Witt - How Music Got Free*


what did you think of it?  I found it fascinating.  Interesting that he practically ignored actual musicians


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 16, 2015)

belboid said:


> what did you think of it?  I found it fascinating.  Interesting that he practically ignored actual musicians



I liked it - great holiday read! The bits about piracy were ok but kinda focussed on individuals at the expense of what I guess was an inevitable worldwide movement.

But the wrangling about the invention of the MP3 were amazing. Ditto the main record company guy.

And yes it was cool that musicians were incidental to it all (bar the general ascendancy of hip hop).


----------



## belboid (Sep 17, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> I liked it - great holiday read! The bits about piracy were ok but kinda focussed on individuals at the expense of what I guess was an inevitable worldwide movement.
> 
> But the wrangling about the invention of the MP3 were amazing. Ditto the main record company guy.
> 
> And yes it was cool that musicians were incidental to it all (bar the general ascendancy of hip hop).


it's surprising just how few there actually were,  I'm sure I've still got some of the main guys rips, definitely have a few from oink.

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web

23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways


----------



## ringo (Sep 18, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler. Entirely distracting fantasy. Enjoyable but I am not sure a standout series


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 18, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 33. elephants and castles


34. call for the dead
35. the riddle of the third mile
36. the sorceror's tale


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 18, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



15/30 Tim Wells - Everything Crash


----------



## Manter (Sep 18, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler. 
68. The Warsaw Anagrams- Richard Zimmler. I do like him, but I am scraping the barrel of his lesser works a bit now....:


----------



## iona (Sep 19, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi
8/20 The Son - Jo Nesbo
9/20 The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
10/20 The City & The City - China Miéville
11/20 The Peripheral - William Gibson
12/20 The Well of Loneliness - Radclyffe Hall


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 20, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise**


----------



## Manter (Sep 20, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
68. The Warsaw Anagrams- Richard Zimmler. 
69. The miniaturist- Jessie Burton. I genuinely have no idea what makes a bestseller. This was good, but no better than, or even particularly different from, a load of other historical fiction.


----------



## idumea (Sep 20, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings
38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer
39. Bête, Adam Roberts
40. Authority, Jeff Vandermeer
41. Season to Taste: Or How To Eat Your Husband, Natalie Young
42. Mutants: On Genetic Variety and the Human Body. Armand Leroi.
43. The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat, Oliver Sacks
44. Gilgamesh, trans. Stephen Mitchell
45. Agamemnon, Aeschylus , trans. Robert Fagles

46. Station Eleven, Emily St John Mandel


----------



## inva (Sep 21, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood
27/51 - Cécile is Dead by Georges Simenon
28/51 - The Tall Dark Man by Anne Chamberlain
29/51 - This Is Not It by Lynne Tillman
30/51 - The Complete Short Stories by Franz Kafka
31/51 - The Great Recession: Profit cycles, economic crisis - a Marxist view by Michael Roberts
32/51 - The Failure of Capitalist Production: Underlying Causes of the Great Recession by Andrew Kliman
*33/51 - The Galton Case by Ross MacDonald
34/51 - The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler
35/51 - Without the Moon by Cathi Unsworth*


----------



## ringo (Sep 23, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh ~ Mostly shit with one decent story at the end.


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 23, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road**


----------



## Manter (Sep 23, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
68. The Warsaw Anagrams- Richard Zimmler.
69. The miniaturist- Jessie Burton. 
70. The Cairo Affair- Olen Steinhauer. Twaddle. Clever culturally sensitive twaddle, but twaddle.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh

Bloody hell, it's taken me TWO MONTHS to read book number 20  It was London Orbital by Iain Sinclair. Fascinating, infuriating, meandering and beautiful. I so nearly put it down so many times, but glad I didn't as ended up really enjoying it. Haven't had such a complex response to a reading experience for ages.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Sep 25, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*16/30 David S Wills - Scientologist! William S Burroughs and the 'Weird Cult'*


----------



## Me76 (Sep 27, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk

2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith

3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson

4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole

5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman

6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane

7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch

8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson

9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates

10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson

11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull

12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas

13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld

14/50 Her, Harriet Lane

15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse

16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 

17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce

18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 

19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn

20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck

21/50 Us, David Nicholls

22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King

23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton

24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant

25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy

26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole

27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins

28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer

29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman

30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox

31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle

32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling

33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas

34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn

35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 28, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman*


----------



## colbhoy (Sep 28, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King
*13/20 - Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand*


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 28, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh
20/50 London Orbital - Iain Sinclair

21/50 The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland In A Ship Of Her Own Making - Catherynne Valente
22/50 Borderline - Lawrence Block


----------



## braindancer (Sep 29, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine
9/30 - Landed - Tim Pears
10/30 - Red Winter - Dan Smith
11/30 - On the yard - Malcom Braly
12/30 - The Goldfinch - Donna Tarrt
13/30 - The Bone Clocks - David Mitchell
14/30 - Rooftoppers - Katherine Rundell


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 29, 2015)

43/40: Jenny Erpenbeck - End of Days
44/50: David Crystal - Words in Time and Pace


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf 

I loved this book , slice of small town America , a woman at work recommended it , said it reminded her of the Willy Vlautin books, they are similar , I can see me hoovering up a lot more of these


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2015)

BoatieBird I think you'll love Kent Haruf!


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2015)

Cheers marty21, I'll check him out


----------



## toggle (Oct 1, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...


184-189. elizabeth moon - vatta's war series
190. Chimamanda Ngozi adiche - americanah
191. mal star - rest not in peace
192. richard morgan - altered carbon
193. Inga Muscio - cunt


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 1, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride 
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride

*27. "The Fear Index" - Robert Harris. Okay but I felt rather distanced from it*


----------



## Belushi (Oct 5, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
*'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2015)

toggle said:


> 184-189. elizabeth moon - vatta's war series
> 190. Chimamanda Ngozi adiche - americanah
> 191. mal star - rest not in peace
> 192. richard morgan - altered carbon
> 193. Inga Muscio - cunt


 I'm intrigued by 193  novel or history?


----------



## toggle (Oct 5, 2015)

marty21 said:


> I'm intrigued by 193  novel or history?



feminism. - it' your cunt, get to know it and remember you are and should remain in charge of it. talks about stuff like the history of women freindly toy shops, abortion rights, attitudes towards periods-  when women's natural body processes do and don't need medicalising and how society teaches that bleeding from your cunt is dirty, our attitudes towards sexually active women, and body image


----------



## marty21 (Oct 5, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf


----------



## ringo (Oct 6, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland


----------



## spartacus mills (Oct 6, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf
21 Gyorgy Faludy: My Happy Days in Hell
22 Tibor Cseres: Cold Days
23 Dambudzo Marechera: Black Sunlight
24 Jose Saramago: Blindness
25 Owen Hatherley: Landscapes of Communism – A History Through Buildings
26 Endre Prakfalvi: Architecture of Dictatorship: The Architecture of Budapest Between 1945 And 1959
*27 Katalin Kiss: Industrial Monuments of Budapest
28 Jonathan Meades: Pompey
29 Leon Bloy – Disagreeable Tales*


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 7, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina
*
30/52 The Kindest Thing by Cath Staincliffe*


----------



## Belushi (Oct 7, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
*'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)*


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web
23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways

*25/31 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm*


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 9, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh
20/50 London Orbital - Iain Sinclair
21/50 The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland In A Ship Of Her Own Making - Catherynne Valente
22/50 Borderline - Lawrence Block

23/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - J K Rowling


----------



## Me76 (Oct 9, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 9, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 34. call for the dead
> 35. the riddle of the third mile
> 36. the sorceror's tale


37. the martian


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 37. the martian


38. a knight of the seven kingdoms


----------



## Belushi (Oct 11, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)
*'Dissolution' CJ Sansom (22/24)*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 12, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
*
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 12, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Fear Index" 

*28. "The Farm" - Tom Rob Smith. Very good,says it is a thriller but, well, it really isn't or not what I would term a thriller.It's  more that that I feel*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 13, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
*
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box*


----------



## ringo (Oct 14, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James ~ The story of the assassination attempt on Marley, the political violence of the Jamaican elections in the 70's and early 80's and the rise of the cocaine trade via Pablo Escobar and Jamaican dealers in America has been well documented before, but never by a Jamaican who can write with such power and skill. Crucially the nuances of language, culture and the world view particular to Jamaicans is captured perfectly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 38. a knight of the seven kingdoms


39. the wind through the keyhole


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 15, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina
30/52 The Kindest Thing by Cath Staincliffe
*
31/52 The House of Twenty Thousand Books by Sasha Abramsky*


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 39. the wind through the keyhole


40. younghusband: the last great imperial adventurer


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
*
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 17, 2015)

> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*17/30 Dick Hobbs - Doing The Business: Entrepreneurship, the Working Class, and  Detectives in the East End of London*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## ringo (Oct 20, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard

I can't remember who was saying here or on the currently reading thread it was the best Ballard but they were right, it's incredibly well written, the pace is perfect in the way it builds tension. As usual he proves to have been prescient in a way only William Gibson seems to currently manage, it could have been written this year but it's 40 years old. Just heard this has been made into a film and is coming out in December, hope it lives up to the book


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 20, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger
40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer
41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton
42 Breaking Point - Kristal Simmons
43 Blythewood - Carol Goodman

44 Ravenclyffe - Carol Goodman
45 Ranger Confidential: Living, Working, and Dying in the National Parks - Andrea Lankford
*
46 If Then - Matthew De Abaitua
47 The Martian - Any Weir*


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 21, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
*
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
*


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 22, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King
13/20 - Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand
*14/20 - The Summer Game by Roger Angell*


----------



## Me76 (Oct 22, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy		
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling						
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider


----------



## Greebo (Oct 22, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio
24/60 Rest Urlaub - Tommy Jaud
25/60 Oma Krause: Oder Der Untergang Preussens in Anekdoten - Georg Lentz
26/60 Snuff - Terry Pratchett
27/60 Das tapfere Aufsnchneiderlein - Bernd Eilert
28/60 Hans mein Igel und der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren - Bernd Eilert
29/60 Der falsche Froschkoenig - Emanuel Bergmann
30/60 Haensel und Gretel XXL - Arne Nannestad
31/60 Max und Isabelle - Daniel Bielenstein


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 23, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
*
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Oct 23, 2015)

> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*18/30 Alexander Trocchi - Young Adam*


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh
20/50 London Orbital - Iain Sinclair
21/50 The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland In A Ship Of Her Own Making - Catherynne Valente
22/50 Borderline - Lawrence Block
23/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - J K Rowling

24/50 From Russia With Love - Ian Fleming
25/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J K Rowling


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 24, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh
20/50 London Orbital - Iain Sinclair
21/50 The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland In A Ship Of Her Own Making - Catherynne Valente
22/50 Borderline - Lawrence Block
23/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - J K Rowling
24/50 From Russia With Love - Ian Fleming
25/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J K Rowling

26/50 The Double - George Pelecanos


----------



## colbhoy (Oct 25, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King
13/20 - Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand
14/20 - The Summer Game by Roger Angell
*15/20 - Firehouse by David Halberstam*


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 25, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh
20/50 London Orbital - Iain Sinclair
21/50 The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland In A Ship Of Her Own Making - Catherynne Valente
22/50 Borderline - Lawrence Block
23/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - J K Rowling
24/50 From Russia With Love - Ian Fleming
25/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J K Rowling
26/50 The Double - George Pelecanos

27/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J K Rowling. Surprised at how good these last three books have been, actually - I read the first four years ago then lost interest, and I still chafe a bit against the Malory Towers-esque setting, but there's no doubt she can knit a plot together.


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2015)

45/50: Hilary Mantel - Bring up the bodies
46/50: Barney Hoskyns - Lowside of the road: A life of Tom Waits
47/50: Ernest Hemingway - A Moveable feast


----------



## idumea (Oct 27, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings
38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer
39. Bête, Adam Roberts
40. Authority, Jeff Vandermeer
41. Season to Taste: Or How To Eat Your Husband, Natalie Young
42. Mutants: On Genetic Variety and the Human Body. Armand Leroi.
43. The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat, Oliver Sacks
44. Gilgamesh, trans. Stephen Mitchell
45. Agamemnon, Aeschylus , trans. Robert Fagles
46. Station Eleven, Emily St John Mandel

47. Acceptance, Jeff Vandermeer


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 27, 2015)

May Kasahara said:


> 27/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J K Rowling. Surprised at how good these last three books have been, actually - I read the first four years ago then lost interest, and I still chafe a bit against the Malory Towers-esque setting, but there's no doubt she can knit a plot together.



Have you read any of her Robert Galbraith stuff?
She's just released the 3rd and I'm about half way through and loving it, the main characters are really developing now and you're right - she can certainly knit a plot together.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 28, 2015)

2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling 
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider
40/50 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
49/60 - Whispers Underground - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 29, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
*
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil*


----------



## Belushi (Oct 29, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)
'Dissolution' CJ Sansom (22/24)
*'Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim' David Sedaris (23/24)
*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 1, 2015)

> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*19/30 Ben Watson - Adorno For Revolutionaries*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 1, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Fear Index" - Robert Harris
28. "The Farm" - Tom Rob Smith

*29. "Death Message" - Mark Billingham. Okay but not as good as others in the series*


----------



## ringo (Nov 2, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 2, 2015)

48/50: Miranda July - The first bad man
49/50: David Crystal - Spell it out: the singular story of English spelling

What do I do after the next one? Do I have to stop till January?


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 3, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp
18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography
19. The Long Firm – Jake Arnott
20. Before I go to Sleep – S J Watson
21. Slumdog Millionaire – Vikas Swarup

*22. Waterland – Graham Swift
23. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil – John Berendt*


----------



## Belushi (Nov 3, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)
'Dissolution' CJ Sansom (22/24)
'Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim' David Sedaris (23/24)
*'Dark Fire' CJ Sansom (24/24)*


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> *23. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil – John Berendt*



Got this on my shelf, any good?


----------



## ringo (Nov 3, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> 49/50
> What do I do after the next one? Do I have to stop till January?



The first year I did this I read a few short books instead of what I wanted to read so that I made my target, then relaxed and read a couple of long books. Seems a bit odd looking back on it. Now I just read what I want and keep going.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 3, 2015)

ringo said:


> The first year I did this I read a few short books instead of what I wanted to read so that I made my target, then relaxed and read a couple of long books. Seems a bit odd looking back on it. Now I just read what I want and keep going.



First time I've done this thread/challenge this year. I haven't really made any extra effort to meet my target - I originally set it much lower but a serious bout of insomnia in the first few months of the year bumped up the count a fair bit, so I've felt like I'm 'in credit' since about no. 20 anyway.


----------



## idumea (Nov 3, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



48. Memoirs of Hadrian, Margaret Yourcenar

Currently reading Austerlitz. Fuck me this is a cheerful week.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 3, 2015)

/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger
40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer
41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton
42 Breaking Point - Kristal Simmons
43 Blythewood - Carol Goodman

44 Ravenclyffe - Carol Goodman
45 Ranger Confidential: Living, Working, and Dying in the National Parks - Andrea Lankford

 46 If Then - Matthew De Abaitua
47 The Martian - Any Weir

*48 White Trash Zombie Apocalypse - Diana Rowland
49 House of Bush, House of Saud - Craig Unger*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 3, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
*
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong.
*
Thanks for the recommendation marty21, I really enjoyed it and I'm looking forward to reading the other 2 in the trilogy


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 3, 2015)

> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*20/30 GX Jupitter-Larsen - Empty Holes, Empty Homes*


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 4, 2015)

ringo said:


> Got this on my shelf, any good?


Yes, I enjoyed it. Interesting, larger than life  'characters', compelling 'plot' (it's supposedly non-fiction but reads more like a novel), good portrait of location and the social set-up (Savannah, in the '80ies I think). A quote on the cover compares it favourably to In  Cold Blood by Truman Capote, but I thought it wasn't anywhere near as skilfully written as that, a much more relaxed, less serious, maybe more cynical take on the subject, playful almost.


----------



## ringo (Nov 4, 2015)

chainsawjob said:


> Yes, I enjoyed it. Interesting, larger than life  'characters', compelling 'plot' (it's supposedly non-fiction but reads more like a novel), good portrait of location and the social set-up (Savannah, in the '80ies I think). A quote on the cover compares it favourably to In  Cold Blood by Truman Capote, but I thought it wasn't anywhere near as skilfully written as that, a much more relaxed, less serious, maybe more cynical take on the subject, playful almost.



Cheers, I'll give it a go, although the to read list is colossal at the mo


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> 1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
> 2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
> 3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
> 4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
> ...


A beautiful writer , really enjoyed the trilogy. I'm sure he influenced Willy Vlautin.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
49/60 - Whispers Underground - Ben Aaronovitch
50/60 - Week to 10 Days - Raphael Dogg 

The author is a friend of mine  and I was worried that I might not like it , luckily it was excellent, a conspiracy thriller , big business,  FBI , drug gangs, ex special forces and guns ,lots of guns, if you like guns and conspiracy, I recommend it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 9, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
49/60 - Whispers Underground - Ben Aaronovitch
50/60 - Week to 10 Days - Raphael Dogg
51/60 - The Red House - Raphael Dogg

My mate Raphael with another winner of a conspiracy thriller, really enjoyed this - lots of twists and turns, black ops, that sort of thing. Hope he does well with this.


----------



## inva (Nov 9, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood
27/51 - Cécile is Dead by Georges Simenon
28/51 - The Tall Dark Man by Anne Chamberlain
29/51 - This Is Not It by Lynne Tillman
30/51 - The Complete Short Stories by Franz Kafka
31/51 - The Great Recession: Profit cycles, economic crisis - a Marxist view by Michael Roberts
32/51 - The Failure of Capitalist Production: Underlying Causes of the Great Recession by Andrew Kliman
33/51 - The Galton Case by Ross MacDonald
34/51 - The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler
35/51 - Without the Moon by Cathi Unsworth
36/51 - Murder Fantastical by Patricia Moyes
*37/51 - I Hear You Knockin': The Sound of New Orleans Rhythm and Blues by Jeff Hannusch
38/51 - The Laughing Monsters by Denis Johnson
39/51 - The Cellars of the Majestic by Georges Simenon*


----------



## iona (Nov 9, 2015)

1/20 Proxima - Stephen Baxter
2/20 Glasgow Kiss - Alex Gray
3/20 Ancillary Justice - Ann Leckie
4/20 Matter - Iain M Banks
5/20 Crime - Irvine Welsh
6/20 Ultima - Stephen Baxter
7/20 The Quantum Thief - Hannu Rajaniemi
8/20 The Son - Jo Nesbo
9/20 The Bone Collector - Jeffery Deaver
10/20 The City & The City - China Miéville
11/20 The Peripheral - William Gibson
12/20 The Well of Loneliness - Radclyffe Hall
13/20 Use of Weapons - Iain M Banks


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 10, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
*
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life*


----------



## 8115 (Nov 11, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.
3/20 In the realm of hungry ghosts: close encounters with addiction, Gabor Mate.
4/20 Glow, Ned Beauman.
5/20 Capital, John Lancaster, readable, not much more than that.


----------



## ringo (Nov 12, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
43/45 John Crow's Devil - Marlon James


----------



## idumea (Nov 12, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings
38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer
39. Bête, Adam Roberts
40. Authority, Jeff Vandermeer
41. Season to Taste: Or How To Eat Your Husband, Natalie Young
42. Mutants: On Genetic Variety and the Human Body. Armand Leroi.
43. The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat, Oliver Sacks
44. Gilgamesh, trans. Stephen Mitchell
45. Agamemnon, Aeschylus , trans. Robert Fagles
46. Station Eleven, Emily St John Mandel
47. Acceptance, Jeff Vandermeer
48. Memoirs of Hadrian, Margaret Yourcenar

49. The Encyclopedia of the Dead, Danilo Kiš
50. Panopticon, Jenni Fagan


----------



## Belushi (Nov 12, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)
'Dissolution' CJ Sansom (22/24)
'Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim' David Sedaris (23/24)
'Dark Fire' CJ Sansom (24/24)
*'The Gangs of New York' Herbert Asbury (25/24)*


----------



## braindancer (Nov 13, 2015)

1/30 - I know why the caged bird sings - Maya Angelou
2/30 - Unknown pleasures - Peter Hook
3/30 - The Free - Willy Vlautin
4/30 - Under the Skin - Michael Faber
5/30 - The Child Thief - Dan Smith
6/30 - Where late the sweet birds sang - Kate Wilhelm
7/30 - O Pioneers! - Willa Cather
8/30 - Clothes Music Boys - Viv Alpertine
9/30 - Landed - Tim Pears
10/30 - Red Winter - Dan Smith
11/30 - On the yard - Malcom Braly
12/30 - The Goldfinch - Donna Tarrt
13/30 - The Bone Clocks - David Mitchell
14/30 - Rooftoppers - Katherine Rundell
15/30 - Dune - Frank Herbert - Christ, I'm glad that's done and dusted - I read it when I was 18 or so and loved it, but this time I found it a right slog - not sure why I bothered persevering.  It was with great relief that I (re)discovered that the last 50 pages or so were an appendix so I didn't feel the need to bother.

I'm sure I read something else before Dune too - but the pre-Dune times seem like a life time ago so I've no clue what it was.


----------



## toggle (Nov 13, 2015)

toggle said:


> 1. Mike Cronin - The failure of British fascism
> 2. Raymond E Feist - Rides a Dread legion
> 3. Robin Hobb - Dragon keeper
> 4. Terry Pratchet - Unseen Academicals
> ...



194-219. loads of shorter things i got at bookfair.
220. Chimamanda ngoze Adeche - half of a yellow sun
221. walter jon williams - the praxis
222. walter jon williams - the sundering
223. mark haddon - curious incident of a dog at nighttime
224. eva tucker - the enchanted guest of spring and summer
225. cj cherryh - serpents reach
226. cj cherryh - port eternity
227. fredom press- neither nationalisation nor privitisation
228. ruth hall - ask any woman
229. nina lopez jones. resistingthe virus of repression
230. hall, james kertesz - rapist who pays the rent
231. margaret porescod - bringing it all back home


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 15, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina
30/52 The Kindest Thing by Cath Staincliffe
31/52 The House of Twenty Thousand Books by Sasha Abramsky
*
32/52 Even Dogs In The Wild by Ian Rankin*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 15, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
*
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide*


----------



## 8115 (Nov 15, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.
3/20 In the realm of hungry ghosts: close encounters with addiction, Gabor Mate.
4/20 Glow, Ned Beauman.
5/20 Capital, John Lancaster.
6/20 The Cost of Living, Arundhati Roy, it's a reread to shore up my pitiful score, still good though.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 15, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling 
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider
40/50 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
41/50 Forever Fredless, Suzy Turner
42/50 Bazaar of Bad Dreams, Stepehn King


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 16, 2015)

9/15 - The Whispering Swarm - Michael Moorcock


----------



## ringo (Nov 16, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D  W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
43/45 John Crow's Devil - Marlon James
44/45 A Change Of Climate - Hilary Mantel


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 16, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Fear Index" - Robert Harris
28. "The Farm" - Tom Rob Smith
29. "Death Message" - Mark Billingham

*30. "Broken Skin" - Stuart MacBride. Really enjoying the Logan McRae series*


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
49/60 - Whispers Underground - Ben Aaronovitch
50/60 - Week to 10 Days - Raphael Dogg
51/60 - The Red House - Raphael Digg
52/60 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2015)

QueenOfGoths said:


> 1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
> 2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
> 3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
> 4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
> ...



I fancy starting out on a new crime series - which would you recommend between Stuart MacBride's Logan McRae and Mark Billingham's Tom Thorne?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> I fancy starting out on a new crime series - which would you recommend between Stuart MacBride's Logan McRae and Mark Billingham's Tom Thorne?


The Stuart MacBride ones are a bit more, what's the right word, hardcore than the Mark Billingham series. A little like Val MacDiarmid. The next one (for me) in the series has been criticised for being very, very graphic and one of his other novels (A Song for the Dying which isn't a Logan McRae novel) I found quite disturbing.

Mark Billingham's novels are very good but don't always hold together in terms of the story, little inconsistencies which mean I keep having to check back with things (though maybe that's just me being anal!) however Tom Thorne is probably a more rounded character than Logan McRae. I was, however, a little disappointed by the last one I read. Mind you the last Stuart MacBride one had some naive descriptions of amateur theatre and the BDSM scene!

I think  I would go for the Logan McRae ones, on the whole I've enjoy reading those more.but it's a close thing


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks QueenOfGoths


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 17, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
*
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane*


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 17, 2015)

six week warning: a new thread will be started round the end of december for next year's reading.


----------



## Sea Star (Nov 17, 2015)

It's been a crap year for reading! Bought a lot of books, read about three.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 20, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - Jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
49/60 - Whispers Underground - Ben Aaronovitch
50/60 - Week to 10 Days - Raphael Dogg
51/60 - The Red House - Raphael Digg
52/60 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
53/60 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 40. younghusband: the last great imperial adventurer


41. identifying insurgent infrastructure


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 20, 2015)

1. Eleanor Catton - The Luminaries
2. Ian Fleming - You Only Live Twice
3. Ian Fleming - The Man With the Golden Gun
4. Ian Fleming - Octopussy and the Living Daylights
5. Lucia Berlin - Where I Live Now: Stories 1993-1998
6. Grace McCleen - The Offering
7. Joe Sacco - Bumf
8. Ernest Hemingway - Green Hills of Africa
9. Chuck Thompson - Better Off Without 'Em: A Northern Manifesto for Southern Secession
10. NoViolet Bulawayo - We Need New Names
11. Charles Dickens: Tale of Two Cities
12. Ernest Hemingway, The Old Man and the Sea.
13. Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 1
14. Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 2
15. Ali Smith - How to be Both
16. Karen Joy Fowler - We are all Completely Beside Ourselves
17. Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
18. Stewart Lee - The 'If You Would Prefer a Milder Comedian, Please Ask for One' EP
19. Ernest Hemingway - The Snows of Kilimanjaro
20. Gillian Slovo - Ice Road
21. Hilary Mantel - Eight Months on Ghazzah Street
22. Lorrie Moore - Bark
23. Graham Swift - Last Orders
24. Richard Flanagan - The Narrow Road to the Deep North
25. Giles Milton - Samurai William: The Adventurer Who Unlocked Japan
26. Colm Toibin - The Testament of Mary
27. Norman Mailer - The Gospel According to the Son
28. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time
29. Joshua Ferris - To Rise Again at a Decent Hour
30. Nigel Slater - Toast
31. Howard Jacobson - J
32. John Waters - Carsick: John Waters Hitchhikes Across America
33. Jonas Jonasson - The 100 year Old Man Who Climbed Out of a Window and Disappeared
34. Rebecca Hunt - Everland
35. Charles Dickens - The Old Curiosity Shop
36. Andrea Levy - Fruit of the Lemon
37. Neil Young - Waging Heavy Peace
38. Andrea Levy - Never Far From Nowhere
39. Simon Donald - Him off the Viz
40. Chris Donald - Rude kids: the Inside Story of Viz
41. John Lloyd and Jon Canter - Afterliff
42. Ernest Hemingway - Fiesta: the Sun Also Rises
43. Jenny Erpenbeck - End of Days
44. David Crystal - Words in Time and Space
45. Hilary Mantel - Bring Up the Bodies
46. Barney Hoskyns - Lowside of the Road: A Life of Tom Waits
47. Ernest Hemingway - A Moveable Feast
48. Miranda July - The First Bad Man
49. David Crystal - Spell It Out: the Singular Story of English Spelling

50/50. Marilynne Robinson - Lila
Fittingly, as I've reached my target with it, this is certainly the best book I've read this year. Beautifully written, the kind of book that spoils all other books for you for a while.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> 50/50. Marilynne Robinson - Lila
> Fittingly, as I've reached my target with it, this is certainly the best book I've read this year. Beautifully written, the kind of book that spoils all other books for you for a while.


What's it about?


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 22, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina
30/52 The Kindest Thing by Cath Staincliffe
31/52 The House of Twenty Thousand Books by Sasha Abramsky
32/52 Even Dogs In The Wild by Ian Rankin
*
33/52 Maigret's Boyhood Friend by Georges Simenon*


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 22, 2015)

Me76 said:


> What's it about?



Well, on the surface of it it's about a woman who grows up an orphan, tagging along with a group of itinerant workers, who's never had home or family, who falls in love with and marries an elderly preacher. It follows on from _Gilead _and _Home_, which tell aspects of much the same story but from other characters' perspectives, but you don't need to have read them to get it.  The plot isn't really the point. It's about belief, faith, redemption, the nature of and limits of one human being's responsibility to and for another.... As with all of her books (there's only one other fiction one, _Housekeeping_) it's got some grand themes but the writing is direct, almost terse, and it feels profound and serious but never pretentious or pompous. It's quite significantly about aspects of religion and aspects of faith, but I didn't get anything less from it because of that, although I'm an atheist.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 22, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
*
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite*


----------



## Me76 (Nov 22, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Well, on the surface of it it's about a woman who grows up an orphan, tagging along with a group of itinerant workers, who's never had home or family, who falls in love with and marries an elderly preacher. It follows on from _Gilead _and _Home_, which tell aspects of much the same story but from other characters' perspectives, but you don't need to have read them to get it.  The plot isn't really the point. It's about belief, faith, redemption, the nature of and limits of one human being's responsibility to and for another.... As with all of her books (there's only one other fiction one, _Housekeeping_) it's got some grand themes but the writing is direct, almost terse, and it feels profound and serious but never pretentious or pompous. It's quite significantly about aspects of religion and aspects of faith, but I didn't get anything less from it because of that, although I'm an atheist.


Sounds really interesting.  Thanks.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Nov 23, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger
40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer
41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton
42 Breaking Point - Kristal Simmons
43 Blythewood - Carol Goodman

44 Ravenclyffe - Carol Goodman
45 Ranger Confidential: Living, Working, and Dying in the National Parks - Andrea Lankford

46 If Then - Matthew De Abaitua
47 The Martian - Any Weir

48 White Trash Zombie Apocalypse - Diana Rowland
49 House of Bush, House of Saud - Craig Unger
*50 How the White Trash Zombie Got Her Grove Back  - Diana Rowland
51 Indoor Kitchen Gardening  - Elizabeth Millard*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 23, 2015)

billy_bob said:


> Well, on the surface of it it's about a woman who grows up an orphan, tagging along with a group of itinerant workers, who's never had home or family, who falls in love with and marries an elderly preacher. It follows on from _Gilead _and _Home_, which tell aspects of much the same story but from other characters' perspectives, but you don't need to have read them to get it.  The plot isn't really the point. It's about belief, faith, redemption, the nature of and limits of one human being's responsibility to and for another.... As with all of her books (there's only one other fiction one, _Housekeeping_) it's got some grand themes but the writing is direct, almost terse, and it feels profound and serious but never pretentious or pompous. It's quite significantly about aspects of religion and aspects of faith, but I didn't get anything less from it because of that, although I'm an atheist.



It does sound interesting, I've added it to my ( ever increasing) wish list.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 23, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> It does sound interesting, I've added it to my ( ever increasing) wish list.



I know, too many books. 

I would rank Robinson alongside Cormac McCarthy and Lorrie Moore as one of the best US writers of fiction alive today, definitely worthy of a high number on the wish list.


----------



## ringo (Nov 23, 2015)

I've seen a couple of Marilynne Robinson's books mentioned in a few top 100 novels lists, keep meaning to get one.


----------



## colbhoy (Nov 23, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King
13/20 - Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand
14/20 - The Summer Game by Roger Angell
15/20 - Firehouse by David Halberstam
*16/20 - Sycamore Row by John Grisham*


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web
23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways
25/31 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm

*26/31 - David Belbin - The Great Deception
27/31 - Marlon James - A Brief History of Seven Killings*


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
43/45 John Crow's Devil - Marlon James
44/45 A Change Of Climate - Hilary Mantel
45/45 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 24, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Fear Index" - Robert Harris
28. "The Farm" - Tom Rob Smith
29. "Death Message" - Mark Billingham
30. "Broken Skin" - Stuart MacBride

*31. "Even Dogs in the Wild" - Ian Rankin. Very good as ever, the characters familiar, like putting on an old comfy overcoat, and well written*


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web
23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways
25/31 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
26/31 - David Belbin - The Great Deception
27/31 - Marlon James - A Brief History of Seven Killings
*
28/31 - David Mitchell - Slade House*


----------



## belboid (Nov 25, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web
23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways
25/31 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
26/31 - David Belbin - The Great Deception
27/31 - Marlon James - A Brief History of Seven Killings
28/31 - David Mitchell - Slade House

*29/31 - Umberto Eco - Numero Zero*


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 26, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite
*
68/60 - Kent Haruf - Benediction*


----------



## Signal 11 (Nov 27, 2015)

10/15 - The Next Revolution - Murray Bookchin


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 29, 2015)

1/50 Philosophy for Life and Other Dangerous Situations - Jules Evans
2/50 Sponge, X and Y - Harry Barton
3/50 The Watcher in the Shadows - Carlos Ruiz Zafon
4/50 The Disaster Artist - Greg Sestero and Tom Bissell
5/50 How to Build a Girl - Caitlin Moran
6/50 League of Extraordinary Gentlemen: Century - Alan Moore etc.
7/50 The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay - Michael Chabon
8/50 Stone Spring - Stephen Baxter
9/50 Bronze Summer - Stephen Baxter
10/50 Iron Winter - Stephen Baxter
11/50 H is for Hawk - Helen Macdonald
12/50 Revival - Stephen King
13/50 Notes On A Scandal - Zoe Heller
14/50 NOS4R2 - Joe Hill
15/50 The Great Gatsby - F Scott Fitzgerald.
16/50 When Will There Be Good News? - Kate Atkinson
17/50 A Dance With Dragons - George R R Martin
18/50 The Queen's Gambit - Walter Tevis
19/50 Carbonel - Barbara Sleigh
20/50 London Orbital - Iain Sinclair
21/50 The Girl Who Circumnavigated Fairyland In A Ship Of Her Own Making - Catherynne Valente
22/50 Borderline - Lawrence Block
23/50 Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - J K Rowling
24/50 From Russia With Love - Ian Fleming
25/50 Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix - J K Rowling
26/50 The Double - George Pelecanos
27/50 Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - J K Rowling

28/50 Bleeding Edge - Thomas Pynchon


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> 41. identifying insurgent infrastructure


42. jacko stories


----------



## Me76 (Nov 29, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling 
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider
40/50 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
41/50 Forever Fredless, Suzy Turner

42/50 Bazaar of Bad Dreams, Stepehn King

43/50 The Submission, Amy Waldman - enjoyed this. Not an easy or gripping read but interesting.  A jury is deciding on a memorial for 9:11 and the winning submission is designed by a Muslim.  America then goes mad


----------



## 8115 (Nov 29, 2015)

1/20 We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler.
2/20 Stasiland: Stories from behind the Berlin wall, Anna Funder.
3/20 In the realm of hungry ghosts: close encounters with addiction, Gabor Mate.
4/20 Glow, Ned Beauman.
5/20 Capital, John Lancaster.
6/20 The Cost of Living, Arundhati Roy.
7/20 Reasons to stay alive, Mark Haig.
8/20 Underneath the Lemon Tree: A Memoir of Depression and Recovery.

I thought they were both pretty shit, depression for Guardian readers.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 30, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite
68/60 - Kent Haruf - Benediction
*
69/60 - David Mitchell - Black Swan Green*


----------



## ringo (Dec 1, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
43/45 John Crow's Devil - Marlon James
44/45 A Change Of Climate - Hilary Mantel
45/45 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
46/45 Bright Lights, Big City - Jay McInerney


----------



## belboid (Dec 3, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web
23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways
25/31 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
26/31 - David Belbin - The Great Deception
27/31 - Marlon James - A Brief History of Seven Killings
28/31 - David Mitchell - Slade House
29/31 - Umberto Eco - Numero Zero

*30/31 - Jonathan Coe - Number 11*


----------



## idumea (Dec 4, 2015)

1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
5. Among Others, Jo Walton
6. The Magician King, Lev Grossman
7. Farthing, Jo Walton
8. My Real Children, Jo Walton
9. The Golem and the Djinn, Helene Wecker
10. Jack Glass, Adam Roberts
11. Ha'penny, Jo Walton
12. Nation, Terry Pratchett
11. Half a Crown, Jo Walton
14. The Magic Land, Lev Grossman
15. The Carhullan Army, Sarah Hall
16. The Crane Wife, Patrick Ness
17. Burial Rights, Hannah Kent
18. Touching the Void, Joe Simpson
19. Foxglove Summer, Ben Aaronovitch
20. So You've Been Publicly Shamed, Jon Ronson
21. Whit, Iain Banks
22. The Casual Vacancy, JK Rowling
23. The Testament of Jesse Lamb, Jane Rogers
24. Broken Harbour, Tana French
25. The Cutting Room, Louise Welsh
26. The Canon: The Beautiful Basics of Science, Natalie Angier
27. Haweswater, Sarah Hall
28. Mutant Message Down Under
29. Fieldnotes From a Catastrophe: Man, Nature and Climate Change by Elizabeth Kolbert
30. The Persian Boy, Mary Renault
31. Funeral Games, Mary Renault
32. The Islanders, Christopher Priest
33. Tooth and Claw, Jo Walton
34. The Raw Shark Texts, Steven Hall
35. Europe in Autumn, Dave Hutchinson
36. Truth and Fear, Peter Higgins
37. Wolves, Simon Ings
38. Annihilation, Jeff Vandermeer
39. Bête, Adam Roberts
40. Authority, Jeff Vandermeer
41. Season to Taste: Or How To Eat Your Husband, Natalie Young
42. Mutants: On Genetic Variety and the Human Body. Armand Leroi.
43. The Man Who Mistook His Wife For A Hat, Oliver Sacks
44. Gilgamesh, trans. Stephen Mitchell
45. Agamemnon, Aeschylus , trans. Robert Fagles
46. Station Eleven, Emily St John Mandel
47. Acceptance, Jeff Vandermeer
48. Memoirs of Hadrian, Margaret Yourcenar
49. The Encyclopedia of the Dead, Danilo Kiš
50. Panopticon, Jenni Fagan

51. The Girl With All The Gifts, M Carey
52. The Paying Guests, Sarah Waters
53. The Night Watch, Sarah Waters
54. Music & Silence, Rose Tremain
55. The Country Girl, Edna O'Brien
56. The Delta of Venus, Anais Nin
57. Stone, Adam Roberts
58. We are all completely beside ourselves, Karen Joy Fowler
59. Paradise, A L Kennedy
60. Therese Raquin, Emile Zola
61. Home, Marilynn Robinson
62. The Ionian Mission, Patrick O'Brien
63. Breakfast of Champions, Kurt Vonnegut
64. At the Black Pig's Dyke, Vincent Woods
65. Austerlitz, W G Sebald
66. The Honours, Tim Clare


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 7, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite
68/60 - Kent Haruf - Benediction
69/60 - David Mitchell - Black Swan Green
*
70/60 - Stuart MacBride - Dying Light*


----------



## bimble (Dec 7, 2015)

Where's the 2016 thread for people to make bold claims on then try to live up to? (Think this is a brilliant idea, have no clue what I've read this year keeping a list would help).


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 7, 2015)

bimble said:


> Where's the 2016 thread for people to make bold claims on then try to live up to? (Think this is a brilliant idea, have no clue what I've read this year keeping a list would help).



Pickman's model traditionally starts the new thread, it should be appearing soon


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 7, 2015)

bimble said:


> Where's the 2016 thread for people to make bold claims on then try to live up to? (Think this is a brilliant idea, have no clue what I've read this year keeping a list would help).


2016 thread coming soon


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 7, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Fear Index" - Robert Harris
28. "The Farm" - Tom Rob Smith
29. "Death Message" - Mark Billingham
30. "Broken Skin" - Stuart MacBride 

*31. "Flesh House" - Stuart MacBride. Hmm, bits of this were great but bits had a kind of jumped the shark feeling*


----------



## Belushi (Dec 8, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)
'Dissolution' CJ Sansom (22/24)
'Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim' David Sedaris (23/24)
'Dark Fire' CJ Sansom (24/24)
'The Gangs of New York' Herbert Asbury (25/24)
*'Bring Up The Bodies' Hilary Mantel (26/24)*


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Dec 8, 2015)

1/27 The Universe in a Single Atom -- The Dalai Lama
2/27 The Last President -- John Barnes
3/27 Walden -- Henry David Thoreau
4/27 Walden on Wheels -- Ken Ilgunas
5/27 Walk to the End of the Word -- Suzy Charnas
6/27 Leading the Way: Asian American Artists of the Older Generation -- Paul Karstrom, et al.

7/27 Vacant - Alex Hughes
8/27 Earthbound - Joe Haldeman
9/27 Insurgent - Veronica Roth
10/27 The Visitors - Clifford D. Simak

11/27 Tale of the Body Thief - Anne Rice
12/27 Confessions of an Economic Hitman - John Perkins
13/27 Missing Microbes: How the Overuse of Antibiotics is Fueling Our Modern Plagues - Martin J. Blaser, MD
14/27 Star Trek: To Rule in Hell - Greg Cox
15/27 To Engineer is Human: The Role of Failure in Successful Design - Henry Petroski
16/27 Allegiant - Veronica Roth

17/27 Imago - Octavia E. Butler
18/27 Parable of the Sower - Octavia E. Butler
19/27 How the Rich are Destroying the Earth - Herve Kempf
20/27 The Parable of the Talents - Octavia E. Butler
21/27 The Pluto Files - Neil deGrasse Tyson
22/27 The Big Short - Michael Lewis
23/27 Pity the Billionaire: The Hard-times Swindle and the Unlikely Comeback of the Right - Thomas Frank
24/27 Village Japan: Everyday life in Rural Japan - Malcolm Ritchie.

25/27 Farm Sanctuary: Changing Hearts and Minds about Animals and Food - Gene Baur
26/27 Folks This Ain't Normal - Joel Salatin
27/27 Fast Food Nation - Eric Schlosser
28 The Unnatural Inquirer - Simon R. Green
29 Article 5 - Kristen Simmons

30 Cowed: The Hidden Impact of 93 Million Cows on America's Health, Economy, Politics, and Environment - Denis Hayes and Gail Boyer Hayes
31 The Unincorporationed Man - Dani Killin and Eytan Killin
32 The Painter - Peter Heller

33 Weedless Gardening - Lee Reich
34 Etiquette and Espionage - Gail Carriger
35 The Witching Hour - Anne Rice
36 Damage Control - J.A. Jance
37 Getting Off - Lawrence Block
38 Assholes: A Theory - Aaron James

39 Prudence: Gail Carriger
40 Animal Liberation - Peter Singer
41 Iron Cage - Andre Norton
42 Breaking Point - Kristal Simmons
43 Blythewood - Carol Goodman

44 Ravenclyffe - Carol Goodman
45 Ranger Confidential: Living, Working, and Dying in the National Parks - Andrea Lankford

46 If Then - Matthew De Abaitua
47 The Martian - Any Weir

48 White Trash Zombie Apocalypse - Diana Rowland
49 House of Bush, House of Saud - Craig Unger
50 How the White Trash Zombie Got Her Grove Back - Diana Rowland
51 Indoor Kitchen Gardening - Elizabeth Millard

*52 Autumn Thorns - Yasmine Galenorn  (*My nomination for the trashiest book I've read this year, and I read a book called "White Trash Zombie Apocalypse.)
*53 The Aeronauts Windlass - Jim Butcher*  (My swash has been thoroughly buckled!)


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2015)

1/31 - Ken Wishnia - 23 Shades of Black
2/31 - Richard Ayoade - Ayoade On Ayoade: a cinematic odyssey
3/31 - Iain Banks - The Quarry
4/31 - Raymond Chandler - The High Window
5/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Lady in the Lake
6/31 - Ric Rawlins - Rise of the Super Furry Animals
7/31 - Heiner Flassbeck & Costas Lapavitsas - Against the Troika: Crisis and Austerity in the Eurozone
8/31 - Kim Gordon - Girl In A Band.
9/31 - Henry James - Washington Square.
10/31 - Tim McLoughlin (Ed) - Brooklyn Noir
11/31 - David Stubbs - Future Days: Krautrock and the Building of Modern Germany
12/31 - Caroline Lucas - Honourable Friends: Parliament and the Fight for Change
13/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Little Sister
14/31 - Raymond Chandler - The Simple Art of Murder
15/31 - Sarah Ward - In Bitter Chill
16/31 - Harper Lee - Go Set A Watchman
17/31 - Maj Sjowall, Per Wahloo - Roseanna
18/31 - Philip Kerr - March Violets
*1*9/31 - Stephen Witt- How Music Got Free
20/31 - Bridget Christie - A Book for Her
21/31 - Paul Mason - Postcapitalism
22/31 - David Lagercrantz - The Girl In The Spiders Web
23/31 - Laura Lippman - After I'm Gone
24/31 - Sunjeev Sahota - The Year of the Runaways
25/31 - Michael Moorcock - The Whispering Swarm
26/31 - David Belbin - The Great Deception
27/31 - Marlon James - A Brief History of Seven Killings
28/31 - David Mitchell - Slade House
29/31 - Umberto Eco - Numero Zero
30/31 - Jonathan Coe - Number 11
*
31/31 - Guy Ware - The Fat of Fed Beasts*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 9, 2015)

Another target met


----------



## Me76 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm not going to make my target this year.  I am 5 short of 50 (reading 46 at the moment)


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 11, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King
13/20 - Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand
14/20 - The Summer Game by Roger Angell
15/20 - Firehouse by David Halberstam
16/20 - Sycamore Row by John Grisham
*17/20 - 1954: The Year Willie Mays and the First Generation of Black Superstars Changed Major League Baseball Forever by Bill Madden*


----------



## Cerberus (Dec 11, 2015)

Reckon i'll do 31-40
1.Jonathan Letham - Motherless Brooklyn
2.Jonathan Franzen - The Corrections
3.Toni Morrison - Paradise
4.Lorrie Moore - A Gate at the Stairs
5.Don DeLillo - Falling Man
6.Cormac McCarthy - The Road (re-read)
7.Thomas Pynchon - Bleeding Edge
8.David Foster Wallace - Oblivion
9.Jennifer Egan - A Visit From the Goon Squad
10.Miranda July - No One Belongs Here More Than You
11.Don DeLillo - Point Omega
12.Don DeLillo - Cosmopolis
13.Donna Tartt - The Goldfinch
14.John Brannigan - Orwell to the Present: Literature in England 1945-2000
15.Jonathan Franzen - Freedom
16.Timur Vermes - Look Who's Back
*17. Samuel Beckett - First Love and other Novellas
18. Hadley Freeman - Life Moves pretty Fast
19. Iain Sinclair - Downriver
20. Harper Lee - Go Set a Watchman
21. William Shakespeare - Richard II
22. Toni Morrison - Song of Solomon
23. Angela Carter - The Passion of New Eve
24. Emily St John Mandel - Station Eleven
25. Muriel Spark - The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie
26. CLR James - Beyond a Boundary
27. Margret Atwood - The Edible Woman
28. Muriel Spark - The Drivers Seat
29. Tony Harrison - V
30. Blake Morrison - The Movement
31. Roger Day - Larkin
32. Philip Larkin - Collected Poems
33. Ted Hughes - Selected Poems
34. Dvid Gervais - Literary Englands
35. Jackie Kay - Trumpet
36. Alan Sinfield - Literature, Politics and Culture in Postwar Britain
37. Philip Larkin - A Girl in Winter
38. HG Wells - The Time Machine
39. Henrik Ibsen - Ghosts
40. William Morris - News From Nowhere
41. R.L Stevenson - Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde* 

Just over.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 11, 2015)

Me76 said:


> I'm not going to make my target this year.  I am 5 short of 50 (reading 46 at the moment)


How about a few Asterix?


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 11, 2015)

MrSki said:


> How about a few Asterix?



go for it. I won't tell anyone.


----------



## Manter (Dec 12, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
68. The Warsaw Anagrams- Richard Zimmler.
69. The miniaturist- Jessie Burton.
70. The Cairo Affair- Olen Steinhauer. 
Hmm, last time I posted coincides with the week before I took over an admin role on Facebook. Every spare moment now is spent deleting porn and trying to prevent various self righteous people from murdering each other. 
But, I did read:
71. The incarnations- Susan Barker. Sort of about reincarnation in China but that doesn't do it justice. It's about the past lives of a taxi driver called Wang, and how they affect his current life. Sort of.


----------



## ringo (Dec 14, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
43/45 John Crow's Devil - Marlon James
44/45 A Change Of Climate - Hilary Mantel
45/45 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
46/45 Bright Lights, Big City - Jay McInerney
47/45 Behind The Scenes At The Museum - Kate Atkinson


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 15, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*21/30 Angela Carter - Nights At The Circus*


----------



## idumea (Dec 15, 2015)

idumea said:


> 1. Mist over Pendle, Robert Neil
> 2. Hild, Nicola Griffiths
> 3. The Magicians, Lev Grossman
> 4. The Iron King, Maurice Dunon
> ...



67. Under my Skin, Doris Lessing
68. Life after Life, Kate Atkinson
69. Hitler's Furies, Wendy Lower
70. Sword at Sunset, Rosemary Sutcliffe


----------



## Me76 (Dec 16, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling 
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider
40/50 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
41/50 Forever Fredless, Suzy Turner
42/50 Bazaar of Bad Dreams, Stepehn King
43/50 The Submission, Amy Waldman
44/50 The Fugitive, John Day

45/50 A Spell for Chameleon, Piers Anthony - I first read this when I was about 12 and it's the only fantasy stuff I have ever got on with really.  Looking forward to reading the series again.  I hadn't realised he was still writing them!  Expect lots of these on next year's list.


----------



## Manter (Dec 16, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
68. The Warsaw Anagrams- Richard Zimmler.
69. The miniaturist- Jessie Burton.
70. The Cairo Affair- Olen Steinhauer.
71. The incarnations- Susan Barker. 
72. Career of Evil- Robert Galbraith (j k Rowling). Good, gory.... She writes well


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 16, 2015)

1. Eleanor Catton - The Luminaries
2. Ian Fleming - You Only Live Twice
3. Ian Fleming - The Man With the Golden Gun
4. Ian Fleming - Octopussy and the Living Daylights
5. Lucia Berlin - Where I Live Now: Stories 1993-1998
6. Grace McCleen - The Offering
7. Joe Sacco - Bumf
8. Ernest Hemingway - Green Hills of Africa
9. Chuck Thompson - Better Off Without 'Em: A Northern Manifesto for Southern Secession
10. NoViolet Bulawayo - We Need New Names
11. Charles Dickens: Tale of Two Cities
12. Ernest Hemingway, The Old Man and the Sea.
13. Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 1
14. Roald Dahl, Collected Stories Vol. 2
15. Ali Smith - How to be Both
16. Karen Joy Fowler - We are all Completely Beside Ourselves
17. Bill Bryson - Notes from a Small Island
18. Stewart Lee - The 'If You Would Prefer a Milder Comedian, Please Ask for One' EP
19. Ernest Hemingway - The Snows of Kilimanjaro
20. Gillian Slovo - Ice Road
21. Hilary Mantel - Eight Months on Ghazzah Street
22. Lorrie Moore - Bark
23. Graham Swift - Last Orders
24. Richard Flanagan - The Narrow Road to the Deep North
25. Giles Milton - Samurai William: The Adventurer Who Unlocked Japan
26. Colm Toibin - The Testament of Mary
27. Norman Mailer - The Gospel According to the Son
28. Mark Haddon - The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time
29. Joshua Ferris - To Rise Again at a Decent Hour
30. Nigel Slater - Toast
31. Howard Jacobson - J
32. John Waters - Carsick: John Waters Hitchhikes Across America
33. Jonas Jonasson - The 100 year Old Man Who Climbed Out of a Window and Disappeared
34. Rebecca Hunt - Everland
35. Charles Dickens - The Old Curiosity Shop
36. Andrea Levy - Fruit of the Lemon
37. Neil Young - Waging Heavy Peace
38. Andrea Levy - Never Far From Nowhere
39. Simon Donald - Him off the Viz
40. Chris Donald - Rude kids: the Inside Story of Viz
41. John Lloyd and Jon Canter - Afterliff
42. Ernest Hemingway - Fiesta: the Sun Also Rises
43. Jenny Erpenbeck - End of Days
44. David Crystal - Words in Time and Space
45. Hilary Mantel - Bring Up the Bodies
46. Barney Hoskyns - Lowside of the Road: A Life of Tom Waits
47. Ernest Hemingway - A Moveable Feast
48. Miranda July - The First Bad Man
49. David Crystal - Spell It Out: the Singular Story of English Spelling
50/50. Marilynne Robinson - Lila
51/50. Susan Cooper - Over Sea, Under Stnoe
52/50. Susan Cooper - The Dark is Rising
53/50. Susan Cooper - Greenwitch
54/50. Susan Cooper - The Grey King
55/50. Susan Cooper - Silver on the Tree

I think that's enough Susan Cooper for now.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 16, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina
30/52 The Kindest Thing by Cath Staincliffe
31/52 The House of Twenty Thousand Books by Sasha Abramsky
32/52 Even Dogs In The Wild by Ian Rankin
33/52 Maigret's Boyhood Friend by Georges Simenon

*34/52 Rejoice, Rejoice!: Britain in the 1980s by Alwyn Turner 
*
It really hasn't been my year for reading books. Maybe next year . . .


----------



## marty21 (Dec 17, 2015)

1/60 - 'Til Death - Ed McBain
2/60 - How to Connect with Nature - Tristan Gooley
3/60 - The Dead Women of Juarez - Sam Hawken
4/60 - Jericho: Season 3 Civil War - Dan Shotz,Robert Levine,Jason Burns (Graphic Novel)
5/60 - Jericho: Season 4 - Kalinda Vazquez (Graphic Novel)
6/60 - The Black Echo- Michael Connelly
7/60 - The Black Ice - Michael Connelly
8/60 - Concrete Blonde - Michael Connelly
9/60 - The Last Coyote - Michael Connelly
10/60 - Trunk Music - Michael Connelly
11/60 - The Enemy Within - Seumas Milne
12/60 - Private Island:Why Britain Now Belongs to Someone Else - James Meek
13/60 - Angels Flight - Michael Connelly
14/60 - City of Bones - Michael Connelly
15/60 - A Darkness More Than Light - Michael Connelly.
16/60 - Lost Light - Michael Connelly
17/60 - The Narrows - Michael Connelly
18/60 - The Closers - Michael Connelly
19/60 - Echo Park - Michael Connelly
20/60 - The Overlook - Michael Connelly
21/60 - When Village Bells Were Silent - Fred Archer
22/60 - Nine Dragons - Michael Connelly
23/60 - The Drop - Michael Connelly
24/60 - The Black Box - Michael Connelly
25/60 - The Brass Verdict - Michael Connelly
26/60 - The Burning Room - Michael Connelly
27/60 - The Martian - Andy Weir
28/60 - The Empty Throne - Bernard Cornwell
29/60 - Child 44 - Tom Rob Smith
30/60 - A Colossal Wreck : A Road Trip Through Political Scandal, Corruption and American Culture - Alexander Cockburn.
31/60 - Rebel Cities :From the Right to the City to the Urban Revolution - David Harvey.
32/60 - The Poet - Michael Connelly.
33/60 - The Neon Rain - James Lee Burke.
34/60 - Blacklisted : The Secret War Between Big Business And Union Activists - Dave Smith & Phil Chamberlain.
35/60 - Gods and Generals - Jeff Shaara.
36/60 - Killer Angels - Michael Shaara
37/60 - Half the World (Shattered Sea Book 2) - Joe Abercrombie.
38/60 - The Tent, the Bucket and Me - Emma Kennedy.
39/60 - Ice - Ed McBain
40/60 - Canada - Richard Ford
41/60 - Ghosts - Ed McBain
42/60 -Eight Black Horses - Ed McBain
43/60 - Savage Continent : Europe In The Aftermath of World War 2. - Keith Lowe
44/60 - Plainsong - Kent Haruf
45/60 - Eventide - Kent Haruf
46/60 - Benediction - Kent Haruf
47/60 - Rivers of London - Ben Aaronovitch
48/60 - Moon over Soho - Ben Aaronovitch
49/60 - Whispers Underground - Ben Aaronovitch
50/60 - Week to 10 Days - Raphael Dogg
51/60 - The Red House - Raphael Digg
52/60 - Broken Homes - Ben Aaronovitch
53/60 - Foxglove Summer - Ben Aaronovitch
54/60 - Half a War (Shattered Sea Book 3) - Joe Abercrombie


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 18, 2015)

1. "A Colder War" - Charles Cumming
2. "Sleepyhead" - Mark Billingham
3. "Lamentation"- CJ Samson
4. " The Child Thief " - Dan Smith
5. "The Murder Bag" - Tony Parsons
6. "Stolen Souls" - Stuart Neville
7. "NOS 4R2" - Joe Hill
8. "Storm Front" - Jim Butcher
9. "Scaredy Cat" - Mark Billingham
10' "Rush of Blood" - Mark Billingham
11. "A Place of Strangers" - Geoffrey Seed
12. "Prayer for the Dead"- James Oswald
13. " Ostland" - David Thomas
14. "Lazybones" - Mark Billingham
15. "The Burning Girl" - Mark Billingham
16."A Song for the Dying" - Stuart MacBride
17. "The Twelve" - Stuart Neville
18. "Kolymsky Heights" - Lionel Davidson
19. "The Windup Girl" - Paolo Bacigalupi
20. "Lifeless" - Mark Billingham
21. "A Song of Shadows" - John Connolly
22. "Buried" - Mark Billingham
23. "The Martian"
24. "The Great Zoo of China"  - Matthew Reilly
25. "Cold Granite" - Stuart MacBride
26 "Dying Light" - Stuart MacBride
27. "The Fear Index" - Robert Harris
28. "The Farm" - Tom Rob Smith
29. "Death Message" - Mark Billingham
30. "Broken Skin" - Stuart MacBride
31. "Flesh House" - Stuart Macbride

*32. "The Girl on the Train" - Paula Hawkins. Okay but not as good as I expected*


----------



## ringo (Dec 18, 2015)

1/45 Head On - Julian  Cope
2/45 Bad Monkeys - Matt Ruff
3/45 The Ladies Of Grace Adieu - Susanna Clarke
4/45 Bring Up The Bodies - Hilary Mantel
5/45 The Blacker The Berry - Wallace Thurman
6/45 Once You Break A Knuckle - D W Wilson
7/45 The Child Thief - Dan Smith
8/45 The Epicure's Lament - Kate Christensen
9/45 East Of Eden - John Steinbeck
10/45 We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves - Karen Joy Fowler
11/45 The Prison House - John King
12/45 First Love - Ivan Turgenev
13/45 The Thin Man - Dashiell Hammett
14/45 Ready Player One - Ernest Cline
15/45 Ridley Walker - Russell Hoban
16/45 We Have Always Lived in the Castle - Shirley Jackson
17/45 My Outdoors Life - Ray Mears
18/45 What We Talk About When We Talk About Love - Raymond Carver
19/45 The Last Kingdom - Bernard Cornwell
20/45 The Half That's Never Been Told: The Real Life Reggae Adventures Of Dr Dread - Dr Dread
21/45 The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins - Irvine Welsh
22/45 The Pale Horseman - Bernard Cornwell
23/45 Original Rude Boy: From Borstal To The Specials - Neville Staple with Tony McMahon
24/45 Fine Just The Way It Is - Annie Proulx
25/45 Satantango - Laszlo Krasznahorkai
26/45 Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City - Geert Mak
27/45 The Peripheral - William Gibson
28/45 One Good Turn - Kate Atkinson
29/45 Life Drawing - Robin Black
30/45 A Star Called Henry - Roddy Doyle
31/45 Breakfast At Tiffany's - Truman Capote
32/45 Benediction - Kent Haruf
33/45 Go Set A Watchman - Harper Lee
34/45 The Lottery - Shirley Jackson
35/45 American Rust - Phillip Meyer
36/45 What You Want Is in the Limo: On the Road with Led Zeppelin, Alice Cooper, and the Who in 1973, the Year the Sixties Died and the Modern Rock Star Was Born - Michael Walker
37/45 Reheated Cabbage - Irvine Welsh
38/45 Generation X - Douglas Coupland
39/45 A Brief History of Seven Killings - Marlon James
40/45 High-Rise - JG Ballard
41/45 Frankenstein - Mary Shelley
42/45 Kill Your Friends - John Niven
43/45 John Crow's Devil - Marlon James
44/45 A Change Of Climate - Hilary Mantel
45/45 I Know Why The Caged Bird Sings - Maya Angelou
46/45 Bright Lights, Big City - Jay McInerney
47/45 Behind The Scenes At The Museum - Kate Atkinson
48/45 Like Water for Chocolate - Laura Esquivel


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 18, 2015)

1/52 The In Between Time by Alexander Baron
2/52 King Mob : A Critical Hidden History by David Wise with Stuart Wise & Nick Brandt
3/52 Miss Lonelyhearts by Nathanael West
4/52 The Beiderbecke Affair by Alan Plater (Reread)
5/52 The Hour of the Innocents by Robert Paston
6/52 The Beiderbecke Tapes by Alan Plater (Reread)
7/52 Bellies and Bullseyes: The Outrageous True Story of Darts by Sid Waddell
8/52 In The Thirties by Edward Upward
9/52 Bright Summer, Dark Autumn by Robert Barltrop (Reread)
10/52 Journey Through a Small Planet by Emanuel Litvinoff (Reread)
11/52 The Child Thief by Dan Smith
12/52 Books: a memoir by Larry McMurtry
13/52 Since the Layoffs by Iain Levison (Reread)
14/52 Where's My Money? by Mike Manson
15/52 The People of Providence: A Housing Estate and Some of Its Inhabitants by Tony Parker (Reread)
16/52 A Working Stiff's Manifesto: A Memoir of Thirty Jobs I Quit, Nine That Fired Me, and Three I Can't Remember by Iain Levison (Reread)
17/52 The Beiderbecke Connection by Alan Plater (Reread)
18/52 While My Guitar Gently Weeps by Paul Breeze
19/52 Shoestring's Finest Hour by Paul Ableman
20/52 The Rules of the Game by Georges Simenon
21/52 The Way We Die Now by Charles Willeford
22/52 Blue Moon: Down Among the Dead Men with Manchester City by Mark Hodkinson
23/52 The 10 Football Matches That Changed The World ... and the One That Didn't  by Jim Murphy
24/52 The Hedge Knight by George R. R. Martin
25/52 Comrade O Comrade, or, Low-down on the Left by Ethel Mannin
26/52 The Last Days of Disco by David F. Ross
27/52 Flawed Genius: Scottish Football's Self-Destructive Mavericks by Stephen McGowan
28/52 Marxism in a Lost Century: A Biography of Paul Mattick by Gary Roth
29/52 Blood, Salt, Water by Denise Mina
30/52 The Kindest Thing by Cath Staincliffe
31/52 The House of Twenty Thousand Books by Sasha Abramsky
32/52 Even Dogs In The Wild by Ian Rankin
33/52 Maigret's Boyhood Friend by Georges Simenon
34/52 Rejoice, Rejoice!: Britain in the 1980s by Alwyn Turner 
*
35/52 The Shark-Infested Custard by Charles Willeford*


----------



## colbhoy (Dec 18, 2015)

1/20 - Strange Loyalties by William McIlvanney
2/20 - Calico Joe by John Grisham
3/20 - Gone, Baby, Gone by Dennis Lehane
4/20 - Band of Brothers by Stephen E Ambrose
5/20 - Joyland by Stephen King
6/20 - 1356 by Bernard Cornwell
7/20 - Indigo Slam by Robert Crais
8/20 - The Forgotten by David Baldacci
9/20 - One Summer, America 1927 by Bill Bryson
10/20 - Cockroaches by Jo Nesbo
11/20 - The Last Boy: Mickey Mantle and the End of America's Childhood by Jane Leavy
12/20 - Mr Mercedes by Stephen King
13/20 - Unbroken by Laura Hillenbrand
14/20 - The Summer Game by Roger Angell
15/20 - Firehouse by David Halberstam
16/20 - Sycamore Row by John Grisham
17/20 - 1954: The Year Willie Mays and the First Generation of Black Superstars Changed Major League Baseball Forever by Bill Madden
*18/20 - Swag by Elmore Leonard*


----------



## inva (Dec 18, 2015)

1/51 - The Flemish House by Georges Simenon
2/15 - In a Lonely Place by Dorothy B. Hughes
3/51 - The Inheritance of Rome: A History of Europe from 400 to 1000 by Chris Wickham
4/51 - Strange Fruit: Why Both Sides are Wrong in the Race Debate by Kenan Malik
5/51 - The Pursued by C.S. Forester
6/51 - The Paying Guests by Sarah Waters
7/51 - The Madman of Bergerac by Georges Simenon
8/51 - Critical Mass by Sara Paretsky
9/51 - A Lovely Way to Burn by Louise Welsh
10/51 - The Long Good-bye by Raymond Chandler
11/51 - Like Birds in the Wilderness by Agnes Owens
12/51 - Berlin Noir: March Violets, The Pale Criminal, A German Requiem by Philip Kerr
13/51 - The Wages of Destruction: The Making & Breaking of the Nazi Economy by Adam Tooze
14/51 - Mr Lynch's Holiday by Catherine O'Flynn
15/51 - Still Midnight by Denise Mina
16/51 - The Misty Harbour by Georges Simenon
17/51 - The Liberty Bar by Georges Simenon
18/51 - The Pristine Culture of Capitalism: A Historical Essay on Old Regimes and Modern States by Ellen Meiksins Wood
19/51 - Captain Swing by E.J. Hobsbawm & George Rudé
20/51 - The Dead Mountaineer's Inn by Boris and Arkady Strugatsky
21/51 - Lock No 1 by Georges Simenon
22/51 - The Papers of Tony Veitch by William McIlvanney
23/51 - No Good From a Corpse by Leigh Brackett
24/51 - Maigret by Georges Simenon
25/51 - Laura by Vera Caspary
26/51 - A Trumpet of Sedition: Political Theory and the Rise of Capitalism 1509-1688 by Ellen Meiksins Wood & Neal Wood
27/51 - Cécile is Dead by Georges Simenon
28/51 - The Tall Dark Man by Anne Chamberlain
29/51 - This Is Not It by Lynne Tillman
30/51 - The Complete Short Stories by Franz Kafka
31/51 - The Great Recession: Profit cycles, economic crisis - a Marxist view by Michael Roberts
32/51 - The Failure of Capitalist Production: Underlying Causes of the Great Recession by Andrew Kliman
33/51 - The Galton Case by Ross MacDonald
34/51 - The Big Sleep by Raymond Chandler
35/51 - Without the Moon by Cathi Unsworth
36/51 - Murder Fantastical by Patricia Moyes
37/51 - I Hear You Knockin': The Sound of New Orleans Rhythm and Blues by Jeff Hannusch
38/51 - The Laughing Monsters by Denis Johnson
39/51 - The Cellars of the Majestic by Georges Simenon
*40/51 - Dr. Johnson's London by Liza Picard
41/51 - The Judge's House by Georges Simenon
42/51 - Signed, Picpus by Georges Simenon
43/51 - The Incredible Unlikeliness of Being: Evolution and the Making of Us by Alice Roberts
44/51 - Inspector Cadaver by Georges Simenon*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 21, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...



*22/30 Geronimo - Fire and Flames: A History of the German Autonomist Movement*


----------



## Patteran (Dec 21, 2015)

Patteran said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread.
> 
> 7) Communal Luxury, Kristin Ross
> 8) Racecraft, Karen & Barbara Fields
> ...



12) Love's Work, Gillian Rose
13) Ethics, Alain Badiou
14) Polemics, Alain Badiou
15) The Liberal Virus, Samir Amin
16) Mayakovsky, Poems
17) Nancy Fraser, Fortunes of Feminism 
18) Steve Jones, Gramsci 

Well short of the arbitrary target, unless I include the other dozen I've started but not finished. I'm not the first person to realise that raising a toddler is terrific, and tiring. List looks more clever clogs than I feel, & misses the thousands of trite Facebook posts & daft tweets & football forum threads I've also read. And doesn't include the one book I really wanted to read this year - Lefebvre's Critique of Everyday Life. Next year.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 21, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite
68/60 - Kent Haruf - Benediction
69/60 - David Mitchell - Black Swan Green
70/60 - Stuart MacBride - Dying Light
*
71/60 - Stephen King - 11.22.63*


----------



## chainsawjob (Dec 22, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp
18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography
19. The Long Firm – Jake Arnott
20. Before I go to Sleep – S J Watson
21. Slumdog Millionaire – Vikas Swarup
22. Waterland – Graham Swift
23. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil – John Berendt

*24. The Dressmaker – Beryl Bainbridge
25. Singularity – Charlotte Grimshaw
26. Life Class – Pat Barker*


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Dec 23, 2015)

Fozzie Bear said:


> 1/30 Roger Hewitt - White Talk Black Talk: Inter-racial friendship and communication amongst adolescents
> 2/30 Charles Dickens - Oliver Twist
> 3/30 Ambalavaner Sivanandan - Catching History on the Wing: Race, Culture and Globalisation
> 4/30 Angela Carter - The Bloody Chamber
> ...


*
23/30 Anon(s) - We Want to Riot, Not To Work: The 1981 Brixton Riots*


----------



## yield (Dec 24, 2015)

yield said:


> 1. The Steel Remains by Richard K. Morgan. Lightweight fantasy novel could do better.
> 2. Our Final Century by Martin Rees. Depressing look at how not much has changed in the last decade.
> 3. Lexicon by Max Barry. A strangely compelling thriller and love story. What if there was a secret cabal who knew how to make NLP work.
> 4. The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch. Surprisingly satisfying fantasy tale about con artists. Very good laugh out loud funny story in places
> ...


8. Oryx and Crake by Margaret Atwood.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 26, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite
68/60 - Kent Haruf - Benediction
69/60 - David Mitchell - Black Swan Green
70/60 - Stuart MacBride - Dying Light
71/60 - Stephen King - 11.22.63
*
72/60 - John Lanchester - Mr Phillips*


----------



## chainsawjob (Dec 27, 2015)

1. In the Midst of Life - Jennifer Worth
2. The Eye of the Leopard - Henning Mankell
3. A Grief Observed – C.S. Lewis
4. The Thousand Autumns of Jacob de Zoet – David Mitchell
5. The Drama of the Gifted Child: the search for the true self – Alice Miller
6. The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry – Rachel Joyce
7. Audacity to Believe: An Autobiography – Sheila Cassidy
8. At Break of Day – Elizabeth Speller
9. In the Shadow of the DreamChild: the Myth and Reality of Lewis Carroll – Karoline Leach
10. The Bonds of Earth – E.V. Thompson
11. Pigeon English – Stephen Kelman
12. Farewell to the East End – Jennifer Worth
13. Shadows of the Workhouse – Jennifer Worth
14. In Cold Blood – Truman Capote
15. The Girl on the Train – Paula Hawkins
16. Bad Blood: A Memoir – Lorna Sage
17. The Eye of Love – Margery Sharp
18. Charles Chaplin: An Autobiography
19. The Long Firm – Jake Arnott
20. Before I go to Sleep – S J Watson
21. Slumdog Millionaire – Vikas Swarup
22. Waterland – Graham Swift
23. Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil – John Berendt
24. The Dressmaker – Beryl Bainbridge
25. Singularity – Charlotette Grimshaw
26. Life Class – Pat Barker

*27/20 The Cellist of Sarajevo – Stephen Galloway*


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 27, 2015)

1/60 - JM Barrie - Peter Pan*
2/60 - Joe Hill - NOS4R2
3/60 - Arthur Ransome - Swallows and Amazons*
4/60 - Belinda Bauer - Rubbernecker
5/60 - Roddy Doyle - The Guts
6/60 - Phillipa Pearce - Tom's Midnight Garden*
7/60 - Mildred D Taylor - Roll of Thunder, Hear my Cry*
8/60 - Denise Mina - Exile
9/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Americanah
10/60 - Jon Ronson - Lost at Sea: The Jon Ronson Mysteries
11/60 - Iain McEwan - The Children Act
12/60 - Denise Mina - Resolution
13/60 - Neil Gaiman - Stardust
14/60 - Karen Joy Fowler - We Are All Completely Besides Ourselves
15/60 - Shirley Jackson - We Have Always Lived in the Castle
16/60 - Ian Rankin - The Complaints
17/60 - Annie Proulx - Close Range: Brokeback Mountain and other stories
18/60 - Willy Vlautin - Lean on Pete
19/60 - Stephen King - Cell
20/60 - Philip Reeve - Mortal Engines*
21/60 - William McIlvanney - Laidlaw
22/60 - Melvin Burgess - Junk*
23/60 - Val McDermid - The Skeleton Road
24/60 - Heather Montgomery & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Classic Texts and Contemporary Trends
25/60 - Janet Maybin & Nicola J Watson (eds.) - Children's Literature: Approaches and Territories
26/60 - Children's Literature Study Guide
27/60 - Gavin Extence - The Universe Versus Alex Woods
28/60 - Kevin Brooks - The Bunker Diary*
29/60 - James Sallis - Cypress Grove (A Turner Novel)
30/60 - James Sallis - Cripple Creek (Turner Vol. 2)
31/60 - Jake Arnott - Johnny Come Home
32/60 - James Sallis - Salt River (Turner Vol. 3)
33/60 - Belinda Bauer - Blacklands
34/60 - Iain Banks - Transition
35/60 - Irvine Welsh - The Sex Lives of Siamese Twins
36/60 - Michael Chabon - The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay
37/60 - Hilary Mantel - Every Day is Mother's Day
38/60 - Lewis Grassic Gibbon - Sunset Song*
39/60 - Ruth Rendell - The Girl Next Door
40/60 - Willy Vlautin - The Free
41/60 - Frank Skinner - Frank Skinner
42/60 - Anton Chekhov - The Cherry Orchard*
43/60 - Belinda Bauer - Darkside
44/60 - Virginia Woolf - Orlando*
45/60 - Jessie Burton - The Miniaturist
46/60 - Philip K Dick - Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep?*
47/60 - Belinda Bauer - Finders Keepers
48/60 - Peter James - You Are Dead
49/60 - Laurie Lee - Cider with Rosie
50/60 - Chimamanda Ngozi Adichie - Half of a Yellow Sun
51/60 - Manuel Puig - Kiss of the Spider Woman*
52/60 - Abdulrazak Gurnah - Paradise*
53/60 - Pat Barker - The Ghost Road*
54/60 - Nathan Filer - The Shock of the Fall
55/60 - Caitlin Moran - How to be a Woman
56/60 - David Mitchell - The Bone Clocks
57/60 - Kate Tempest - Hold your Own
58/60 - Minette Walters - The Tinder Box
59/60 - Douglas Coupland - Girlfriend in a Coma
60/60 - Zoe Heller - Everything you Know
61/60 - Hilary Mantel - The Assassination of Margaret Thatcher
62/60 - Robert Galbraith - Career of Evil
63/60 - Kent Haruf - Plainsong
64/60 - Kate Atkinson - Life after Life
65/60 - Kent Haruf - Eventide
66/60 - Neil Gaiman - The Ocean at the End of the Lane
67/60 - Stuart Macbride - Cold Granite
68/60 - Kent Haruf - Benediction
69/60 - David Mitchell - Black Swan Green
70/60 - Stuart MacBride - Dying Light
71/60 - Stephen King - 11.22.63
72/60 - John Lanchester - Mr Phillips
*
73/60 - David Peace - 1974*


----------



## Greebo (Dec 27, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio
24/60 Rest Urlaub - Tommy Jaud
25/60 Oma Krause: Oder Der Untergang Preussens in Anekdoten - Georg Lentz
26/60 Snuff - Terry Pratchett
27/60 Das tapfere Aufschneiderlein - Bernd Eilert
28/60 Hans mein Igel und der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren - Bernd Eilert
29/60 Der falsche Froschkoenig - Emanuel Bergmann
30/60 Haensel und Gretel XXL - Arne Nannestad
31/60 Max und Isabelle - Daniel Bielenstein
32/60 Hogfather - Terry Pratchett
33/60 Zimtzucker - Hannah Kaiser
34/60 The last relic of Roswell - Mr Janus
35/60 Stigma - Erving Goffman
36/60 The Cricket on the Hearth - Charles Dickens


----------



## Manter (Dec 27, 2015)

1. Leaving Berlin, Joseph Kanon.
2. The child thief, Dan Smith.
3. Foxglove summer, Ben Aaronovich.
4. The beating of his wings, Paul Hoffman.
5. The cheapside corpse, Susanna Gregory.
6. Il metodo del coccodrillo- Maurizio de Giovanni.
7. The sin-eater's daughter- Melinda Salisbury.
8. Half the world- Joe Abercrombie
9. Tatiana- Martin cruz Smith
10. The 100 year old man who climbed out the window and disappeared- jonas jonasson.
11. The undertaking- Audrey Macgee
12. The book of life- Deborah Harkness.
13. Norwegian by Night- Derek Miller.
14. The luminous heart of Jonah s- Gina Nahai.
15. Holy spy-Rory Clements
16. The Angelic Darkness- Richard Zimmler.
17. Ghostman - Roger Hobbs
18. The whispering city- Sara Moliner.
19. The Mirrored World- Debra Dean
20. The silkworm- Robert Galbraith (or J K Rowling)
21. Getting by- Lisa Mckenzie.
22. All who go do not return- shulem Deen.
23. The Yellow Birds- Kevin Powers.
24. The skull throne- book 4 of the demon cycle- Peter Brett
25. The lady from Zagreb- Phillip Kerr.
26. What she left behind- Ellen Marie Wiseman.
27. In the wolf's mouth- Adam Foulds
28. All that is solid melts into air- Darragh McKeon
29. The Vagrant- Peter Newman
30. Traitor's blade- Sebastian de Castell
31. Knight's Shadow- Sebastian de Castell.
32. Fireblood- Jeff Wheeler
33. Dryadborn- Jeff Wheeler
34. PoisonWell- Jeff Wheeler
35. The wretched of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
36. The blight of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
37. The scourge of Muirwood- Jeff Wheeler
38. God in Ruins- Kate Atkinson.
39. The Riot- Laura Wilson
40. Half a war- Joe Abercrombie.
41. A brief stop in the road from Auschwitz- Goran Rosenberg.
42. Elantris- Brandon Sanderson
43, 44, 45. Steelheart, firefight, mitosis- all Brandon Sanderson. Bit of a fantasy binge.
46. Do no harm- Henry Marsh.
47. Faces of Angels- Lucretia Grindle.
48. Human Cargo- Caroline Moorhead.
49. The night watchman- Richard Zimmler.
50. The red Eagles- David Downing.
51. Rasputin's Shadow- Raymond Khoudry.
52. We are all completely beside ourselves- Karen Joy Fowler.
53. Whispering shadows- Jan-Philip Sendker.
54. Poisoned ground- Barbara Nadel
55. Enough Rope- Barbara Nadel
56. Fool's quest- Robin Hobb.
57. Thief's magic- Trudi Canavan.
58. The house of hidden mothers- Meera Syal.
59. The banished of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
60. In the light of morning- Tim Pears.
61. The nightspinners- Lucretia Griddle.
62. The alibi- Joseph Kanon.
63. Icarus- Deon Meyer.
64. The man from Berlin- Luke McCallin.
65. The bamboo stalk- Saud Alsanousi
66. The Pale House- Luke McCallin.
67. The ciphers of muirwood- Jeff wheeler.
68. The Warsaw Anagrams- Richard Zimmler.
69. The miniaturist- Jessie Burton.
70. The Cairo Affair- Olen Steinhauer.
71. The incarnations- Susan Barker.
72. Career of Evil- Robert Galbraith (j k Rowling).
73. Angel of storms- Trudi Canavan. Book 2 in her latest series. Title bears no relationship to book. Good, but not as good as her usual.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 28, 2015)

1/60 The Cowboy and the Cossack - Clair Huffaker
2/60 Briefe aus dem Gefängnis - Rosa Luxemburg
3/60 Chita: a memory of Last Island - Lafadio Hearn
4/60 Zla miłość - Aleksander Sowa
5/60 Frog Żaba - Colin Hann, Ryszard Bart and Pedro Páramo
6/60 Amexica: War along the borderline - Ed Vulliamy
7/60 Good mother, bad daughter? - Martha Penn
8/60 Czy wiesz, co widzę? - Richárde
9/60 Glaslügen - Nicholas Vega
10/60 Dreaming the Dark: Magic, Sex and Politics - Starhawk
11/60 Plötzlich Callgirl - Portia da Costa (one of the least clunky translations I've come across)
12/60 99% Darkness - Jacob Stringer
13/60 Stoner - John Williams
14/60 Auf der anderen Seite is das Gras viel grüner - Kerstin Gier.
15/60 Vollidiot - Tommy Jaud
16/60 Wicked Appetite - Janet Evanovich
17/60 Wicked Business - Janet Evanovich
18/60 Momo - Michael Ende
19/60 Momo - Michael Ende (1984 translation, not the 1970s one)
20/60 The Awakening - Kate Chopin
21/60 Deaf Sentence - David Lodge
22/60 The Song of Achilles - Madeline Miller
23/60 Bodies - Jed Mercurio
24/60 Rest Urlaub - Tommy Jaud
25/60 Oma Krause: Oder Der Untergang Preussens in Anekdoten - Georg Lentz
26/60 Snuff - Terry Pratchett
27/60 Das tapfere Aufschneiderlein - Bernd Eilert
28/60 Hans mein Igel und der Teufel mit den drei goldenen Haaren - Bernd Eilert
29/60 Der falsche Froschkoenig - Emanuel Bergmann
30/60 Haensel und Gretel XXL - Arne Nannestad
31/60 Max und Isabelle - Daniel Bielenstein
32/60 Hogfather - Terry Pratchett
33/60 Zimtzucker - Hannah Kaiser
34/60 The last relic of Roswell - Mr Janus
35/60 Stigma - Erving Goffman
36/60 The Cricket on the Hearth - Charles Dickens
37/60 Mayflower: The Voyage from Hell - Kevin Jackson


----------



## spartacus mills (Dec 28, 2015)

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf
21 Gyorgy Faludy: My Happy Days in Hell
22 Tibor Cseres: Cold Days
23 Dambudzo Marechera: Black Sunlight
24 Jose Saramago: Blindness
25 Owen Hatherley: Landscapes of Communism – A History Through Buildings
26 Endre Prakfalvi: Architecture of Dictatorship: The Architecture of Budapest Between 1945 And 1959
27 Katalin Kiss: Industrial Monuments of Budapest
28 Jonathan Meades: Pompey
29 Leon Bloy – Disagreeable Tales
*30 Ismail Kadare – The Accident
31 Tom Grill and Mark Scanlon: Photographic Composition
32 D M Thomas – The White Hotel
33 Wassily Kandinsky – Concerning the Spiritual in Art
34 Tom Pritchard, Jack Evans, Sydney Johnson – The Old Gunpowder Factory at Glynneath
35 Thomas Ligotti – Songs of a Dead Dreamer
35 Geoffrey Robertson QC – An Inconvenient Genocide: Who Now Remembers the Armenians?
36 Ismail Kadare – Broken April
37 Rick Moody – Purple America
38 Kenneth Grant and Steffi Grant – Hidden Lore: Hermetic Glyphs
39 Alain Robbe-Grillet – A Sentimental Novel*


----------



## Belushi (Dec 28, 2015)

'Mirror to Damascus' Colin Thubron (1/24)
'The Death and Life of Great American Cities' Jane Jacobs (2/24)
'The Story of the Victoria Line' John R. Day (3/24)
'Wolf Hall' Hilary Mantel (4/24)
'Hold Your Own' Kate Tempest (5/24)
'Persian Fire' Tom Holland (6/24)
'Me Talk Pretty One Day' David Sedaris (7/24)
'The Battle for Gotham: New York in the Shadow of Robert Moses and Jane Jacobs' Roberta Brandes Gratz (8/24)
'Among the Hoods' Harriet Sergeant (9/24)
'Carny: Americana on the Midway' Virginia Lee Hunter (10/24)
'Amsterdam: A Brief Life of the City' Geert Mak (11/24)
'Prador Moon' Neal Asher (12/24)
'Our Man in Havana' Graham Greene (13/24)
'Seeing Voices' Oliver Sacks (14/24)
'In Cold Blood' Truman Capote (15/24)
'In Europe: Travels Through the Twentieth Century' Geert Mak (16/24)
'The Summer Book' Tove Jansson (17/24)
'Ionia: A Quest' Freya Stark (18/24)
'Miss Smilla's Feeling for Snow' Peter Hoeg (19/24)
'The House of Sleep' Jonathan Coe (20/24)
'84 Charing Cross Road' Helene Hanff (21/24)
'Dissolution' CJ Sansom (22/24)
'Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim' David Sedaris (23/24)
'Dark Fire' CJ Sansom (24/24)
'The Gangs of New York' Herbert Asbury (25/24)
'Bring Up The Bodies' Hilary Mantel (26/24)
*'1968' Mark Kurlansky (27/24)*


----------



## Me76 (Dec 28, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward 
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith 
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy 
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling  
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider
40/50 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
41/50 Forever Fredless, Suzy Turner
42/50 Bazaar of Bad Dreams, Stepehn King
43/50 The Submission, Amy Waldman
44/50 The Fugitive, John Day
45/50 A Spell for Chameleon, Piers Anthony
46/50 Source of Magic, Piers Anthony

I think that may be it for this year as I'm back at work tomorrow so reading time reduced. Although I am at the end of the fourth Harry Potter.  Might be able to sneak that through at lunch times.


----------



## pennimania (Dec 29, 2015)

pennimania said:


> 13/50 The King Must Die - Mary Renault (reread)
> 14/50 The Wide, Wide World - Susan Warner
> 15/50 The Worm Ouroboros - E.R. Eddison
> 16/50 Live and Let Die - Ian Fleming (there is an Ouroboros connection here, which I'm interested in, but it's so stylishly written ANYWAY)
> ...



I must update quickly!

20/50 I Take This Land - Richard Powell
21/50 The Source - James Michener
22/50 Hawaii - J Michener
23/50 The Glory Cloak - Patricia O'Brien


----------



## Me76 (Dec 29, 2015)

1/50 Fight Club, Chuck Palahniuk
2/50 The Child Thief, Dan Smith
3/50 Wanted, Nick Stephenson
4/50 The Graft, Martina Cole
5/50 Stardust, Neil Gaiman
6/50 Alys, Always, Harriet Lane
7/50 Bad Things Happen, K Leitch
8/50 Post Human Book 1, David Simpson
9/50 Bolthole, AJ Oates
10/50 Post Human book 2, David Simpson
11/50 The Bees, Laline Paull
12/50 Barracuda, Christos Tsiolkas
13/50 The  Interpretation of Murder, Jed Rubenfeld
14/50 Her, Harriet Lane
15/50 Mobile Library, David Whitehouse
16/50 Salvage The Bones, Jesmyn, Ward
17/50 Some Kind of Fairy Tale, Graham Joyce
18/50 The Talented Mr Ripley, Patricia Highsmith
19/50 Geek Love, Katherine Dunn
20/50 The Grapes of Wrath, John Steinbeck
21/50 Us, David Nicholls
22/50 Finders, Keepers , Stephen King
23/50 The Miniaturist, Jessie Burton
24/50 Upstairs at the Party, Linda Grant
25/50 Elizabeth is Missing, Emma Healy
26/50 Revenge, Martina Cole
27/50 The Girl on the Train, Paula Hawkins
28/50 The Shock of the Fall, Nathan Filer
29/50 The Ocean at the End of the Lane, Neil Gaiman
30/50 Caller 107, Matthew S Cox
31/50 The Commitments, Roddy Doyle
32/50 Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone, JK Rowling
33/50 Loaded, Christos Tsiolkas
34/50 Gone Girl, Gillian Flynn
35/50 Harry Potter and The Chamber of Secrets, JK Rowling
36/50 Moranthology, Caitlin Moran
37/50 Between a Smile and a Tear, Robert Bucchianeri
38/50 The Understudy, David Nicholls
39/50 Embryo, JA Schneider
40/50 Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban
41/50 Forever Fredless, Suzy Turner
42/50 Bazaar of Bad Dreams, Stepehn King
43/50 The Submission, Amy Waldman
44/50 The Fugitive, John Day
45/50 A Spell for Chameleon, Piers Anthony
46/50 Source of Magic, Piers Anthony
47/50 Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire, JK Rowling - snuck it in 

A good year for books this year too. I really enjoyed the majority of those.


----------



## xenon (Dec 31, 2015)

hm must read more next year. (Yeah I know the K Dick ones are short stories but they were individual ebooks, not from an anthology.)

01/25 Echopraxia - Peter Watts
02/25 Beyond Lies the Wub - Philip K Dick
03/25 The Gun - Philip K Dick
04/25 Axiomatic - Greg Egan
05/25 Hells Angel - Hunter S Thomson
06/25 A World of Ice and Fire - George R. R. Martin, Elio M. García Jr, Linda Antonsson
07/25 Louder Than hell - Jon Wiederhorn, - Katherine Turman
08/25 The Annihilation Score - Charles Stross
09/25 TO Say Nothing of the Dog - Connie Willis 
10/25 pfSense Cookbook - Matt Williamson
11/25 The Business - Iain Banks
12/25 Feersum Endjinn - Iain M. Banks
13/25 Beowulf
14/25 The Manuscript Found in Saragossa - Jan Potocki
15/25 The Painted Man. Demon Cycle Book 1. Peter V. Brett
16/25 Black Flags - Joby Warrick
17/25 Inside Isis - Benjamin Hall
18/25 Network and System Security - John R. Vacca
19/25 Slow Bullets - Alastair Reynolds
20/25 On - Adam Roberts
21/25 Roadside Picnic - Arkedy and Boris Strugatsky
22/25 Hard to BE a God - Arkedy and Boris Strugatsky


----------



## spartacus mills (Jan 1, 2016)

After a great start I faded and missed my target...

01 Nikola Mihov: Forget Your Past: Communist-Era Monuments in Bulgaria
02 Bohumil Hrabal: Closely Observed Trains
03 Joe R Lansdale: Mucho Mojo
04 Andrew Lanyon: Circular Walks Around Rowley Hall
05 Ismail Kadare: The File on H
06 Slavoj Zizek: Trouble in Paradise – From the End of History to the End of Capitalism
07 Iceberg Slim: Pimp
08 John Grindrod: Concretopia: A Journey Around the Rebuilding of Postwar Britain
09 T R Pearson: Cry Me a River
10 J G Ballard: Concrete Island
11 Charles White: The Life and Times of Little Richard, the Quasar of Rock
12 Elmore Leonard: Get Shorty
13 Mikhail Bulgakov: Notes on a Cuff and Other Stories
14 Ismail Kadare: The Fall of the Stone City
15 Michael Howard: Children of Cain – A Study of Modern Traditional Witchcraft
16 Victor Sebestyen: Twelve Days – The Story of the 1956 Hungarian Revolution
17 Bryan Cartledge: The Will to Survive – A History of Hungary
18 Kenneth Grant: Convulvulus and Other Poems
19 Gyula Krudy: Life Is A Dream
20 Gaito Gazdanov: The Spectre of Alexander Wolf
21 Gyorgy Faludy: My Happy Days in Hell
22 Tibor Cseres: Cold Days
23 Dambudzo Marechera: Black Sunlight
24 Jose Saramago: Blindness
25 Owen Hatherley: Landscapes of Communism – A History Through Buildings
26 Endre Prakfalvi: Architecture of Dictatorship: The Architecture of Budapest Between 1945 And 1959
27 Katalin Kiss: Industrial Monuments of Budapest
28 Jonathan Meades: Pompey
29 Leon Bloy – Disagreeable Tales
30 Ismail Kadare – The Accident
31 Tom Grill and Mark Scanlon: Photographic Composition
32 D M Thomas – The White Hotel
33 Wassily Kandinsky – Concerning the Spiritual in Art
34 Tom Pritchard, Jack Evans, Sydney Johnson – The Old Gunpowder Factory at Glynneath
35 Thomas Ligotti – Songs of a Dead Dreamer
35 Geoffrey Robertson QC – An Inconvenient Genocide: Who Now Remembers the Armenians?
36 Ismail Kadare – Broken April
37 Rick Moody – Purple America
38 Kenneth Grant and Steffi Grant – Hidden Lore: Hermetic Glyphs
39 Alain Robbe-Grillet – A Sentimental Novel
40 Lajos Csernus-Lukacs, Viktor Triff, Janos Zsigmond – The Cemeteries of Budapest
41 Albert W. Clarke – A Miner’s Memories: Crumlin and the Navigation Colliery
42 Vilmos Toth – Funereal Art (Budapest)


----------



## pennimania (Jan 2, 2016)

pennimania said:


> I must update quickly!
> 
> 20/50 I Take This Land - Richard Powell
> 21/50 The Source - James Michener
> ...


24/50 Bloom - Kelle Hampton
25/50 The Handfasted Wife - Carol McGrath
26/50 The Sign of the Four Arthur Conan Doyle
27/50 Father of the Bride Edward Streeter
28/50 Music in the Hills - DE Stevenson
29/50 Best Friends - Mary Bard
30/50 Amberwell - DE Stevenson
31/50 The Lady in the Van - -Alan Bennett
32/50 365 Days With Rumi - Ergin Ergul
33/50 Whom the Gods would Destroy - Richard Powell
34/50 A Bunch of Cherries L T Meade
36/50  A Room with a View E M Forster


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 7, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> 1. Eleanor Catton - The Luminaries
> 2. Ian Fleming - You Only Live Twice
> 3. Ian Fleming - The Man With the Golden Gun
> 4. Ian Fleming - Octopussy and the Living Daylights
> ...



56/50 J. Jefferson Farjeon - A Mystery in White
57/50 Helen Macdonald - H is for Hawk

Sorry to resurrect last year's thread. The completist in me couldn't leave the last two off


----------

